# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  cole. 65 % des Franais pour le retour de l'uniforme

## Mingolito

*cole. 65 % des Franais pour le retour de l'uniforme*


Bonne ide, plus besoin d'acheter des pulls Mickey !

<<Quel regard les Franais portent-ils sur l'cole ? Trois Franais sur quatre estiment que la qualit de l'enseignement  l'cole a baiss selon un sondage BVA. Autre enseignement, 65 % sont favorables au retour de l'uniforme  l'cole.
Les deux tiers des Franais (65 %) se dclarent favorables au rtablissement de luniforme  lcole, un score en progression sur cinq ans (50 % en 2011). C'est l'un des enseignements d'une enqute conduite par BVA.
65 % des Franais se disent favorables au retour de luniforme, dont 23 %  tout  fait favorables .  Un score en forte progression depuis notre dernire mesure en 2011 (50 %)  note l'institut. La proximit politique rvle de fortes disparits : les sympathisants de gauche sont en majorit hostiles  son retour (54 %), quand les sympathisants de droite sy montrent trs favorables (79 % favorables). Au niveau rgional, le Midi-Pyrnes-LanguedocRoussillon est la rgion la plus favorable  luniforme (77 %) avec la Normandie (71 %), alors que lIle de France (59 %) est un peu plus sceptique que la moyenne. Lire la suite>>

----------


## sneb5757

Entre les " franais souhaitent le retour des uniformes" , "les franais souhaitent le retour du service militaire" et "les franais souhaitent le retour de la peine de mort " j'ai juste envi de dire que l'envi de retour  l'ordre moral des franais des sondages me foutent la gerbe. 

Je ne suis dj pas  un grand fan du systme scolaire ( que je trouve profondment inadapt  beaucoup de gamin) mais je ne vois pas ce que le retour de l'uniforme pourrait bien apport ? Les gamins trouveront toujours d'autres vecteur de "hirarchisation".

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjour

Le syndrome du "retour  ...."  dmontre ab absurdo que les gens jugent l'tat actuel des choses (pas seulement l'instruction publique) dplorable et qu'il faut une remise  plat ....!!!

----------


## MABROUKI

> sneb5757
> Entre les " franais souhaitent le retour des uniformes" , "les franais souhaitent le retour du service militaire" et "les franais souhaitent le retour de la peine de mort " j'ai juste envi de dire que l'envi de retour  l'ordre moral des franais des sondages me foutent la gerbe


Il ne s'agit pas  d'un vague ordre moral ancien ,mais de proccupations concrtes de citoyens lambda  et expriment le fait qu'ils ne sont pas contents de l'tat courant des lieux...

Par exemple les partisans du "retour au service militaire" signifie que ses partisans jugent que l'Etat a failli pour assurer la dfense du pays contre des menaces trangres , les partisans du "retour de la peine de mort" ,signifie que ses partisans jugent que l'Etat a failli dans la rpression des dlits courants ,les partisans du "retour  l'uniforme scolaire" ,signifie que ses partisans jugent que la discipline  l'cole  est responsable de la dgradation du niveau...

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjour Mingolito
Je ne peux m'empcher de faire un rapprochement entre   ces volitions des citoyens  pour l'uniforme et la "rgle" et les vux du Grand et Sage Timonier....
Est-ce un nouveau signe qu'il est le sceau de l'infaillibilit  !!!

----------


## sneb5757

> Il ne s'agit pas  d'un vague ordre moral ancien ,mais de proccupations concrtes de citoyens lambda  et expriment le fait qu'ils ne sont pas contents de l'tat courant des lieux...
> 
> Par exemple les partisans du "retour au service militaire" signifie que ses partisans jugent que l'Etat a failli pour assurer la dfense du pays contre des menaces trangres , les partisans du "retour de la peine de mort" ,signifie que ses partisans jugent que l'Etat a failli dans la rpression des dlits courants ,les partisans du "retour  l'uniforme scolaire" ,signifie que ses partisans jugent que la discipline  l'cole  est responsable de la dgradation du niveau...


Des proccupations complexes que les franais souhaitent avec des solutions simplistes. Je ne vois pas ce que le service militaire par exemple changerait. Personnellement je ne souhaite pas que mes gamins passent par l'arme et se voit confier des missions de scurisations qui reviennent  des professionnelles volontaires. Pour l'uniforme  l'cole je ne vois pas non plus le lien avec le niveau actuel soit disant plus bas.

Aprs je ne suis pas un fanatique des rgles et de la hierarchie a doit pas mal expliqu mon agacement face  ces conneries  de "oooh c'tait mieux avant". Mes grand parents disaient dj la mme  mes parents ...

----------


## Mingolito

> Des proccupations complexes que les franais souhaitent avec des solutions simplistes. Je ne vois pas ce que le service militaire par exemple changerait. Personnellement je ne souhaite pas que mes gamins passent par l'arme et se voit confier des missions de scurisations qui reviennent  des professionnelles volontaires.


Le problme de ce pays c'est que tout doit tre fait pour tre sois disant "juste", au risque de mcontenter la populace. Autrefois le service tait obligatoire, y compris pour ceux qui avait rien  y foutre, parce que a devait tre "juste" : mme punition pour tous...

Si on pouvais sortir de ce carcan il y  moyen de faire quelque chose d'intelligent : envoyer au service militaire ou civil tous les bons  rien, si tu as un job ou que tu fais des tudes tu y va pas, si tu fou rien  part vendre du cannabis, taguer les murs et voler les petite vielles, tu va au service civil ou militaire, et ce jusqu' ce que tu trouve un job (formation inside), d'aprs les expriences faites dans le mode entiers a marche trs bien, bien mieux que d'habituer les gens  la feignantise crasse avec le RSA, d'autant que d'aprs ce qu'on  pu en voir le RSA ils le boivent et deviennent alcoolique, parce que ils ont pas besoin de payer leur logement grce  l'APL (ou vivre chez moman) ni leur bouffe grce aux restaurants du cur ou moman ou autres...

Bref RSA = Alcoolisme
Service Civil ou militaire pour les feignasses : Remise sur le droit chemin, et le travail c'est la sant !

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> Si on pouvais sortir de ce carcan il y  moyen de faire quelque chose d'intelligent : envoyer au service militaire ou civil tous les bons  rien, si tu as un job ou que tu fais des tudes tu y va pas, si tu fou rien  part vendre du cannabis, taguer les murs et voler les petite vielles, tu va au service civil ou militaire, et ce jusqu' ce que tu trouve un job (formation inside), d'aprs les expriences faites dans le mode entiers a marche trs bien, bien mieux que d'habituer les gens  la feignantise crasse avec le RSA, d'autant que d'aprs ce qu'on  pu en voir le RSA ils le boivent et deviennent alcoolique, parce que ils ont pas besoin de payer leur logement grce  l'APL (ou vivre chez moman) ni leur bouffe grce aux restaurants du cur ou moman ou autres...
> 
> Bref RSA = Alcoolisme
> Service Civil ou militaire pour les feignasses : Remise sur le droit chemin, et le travail c'est la sant !


Je suis 100% d'accord. Le service militaire devrait tre obligatoire pour ceux qui ne font pas d'tudes et qui n'ont pas d'emploi. Les avantages sont multiples :
- Incitation  trouver un emploi ou faire des tudes pour chapper  la corve militaire
- Apprentissage de la discipline, pour moins de racailles dans les rues par la suite
- Conservation d'une arme minimum d'appels pour complter l'arme professionnelle
- Possibles dbouchs professionnels par la suite : que a soit dans l'arme ou ailleurs (grce  des avantages tels que passage de diffrents permis)

Aprs pour le retour de l'uniforme  l'cole, laissez-moi rire. Ce n'est pas a qui rendra les lves plus studieux, plus respectueux ou plus disciplins. Si on va ainsi droit dans le pass, pourquoi ne pas sparer filles et garons comme dans le bon vieux temps ? Le modernisme n'a pas que du bon, mais je ne vois pas la ncessit de revenir au moyen ge.

----------


## TallyHo

Mingolito,

C'est connu, le citoyen est obligatoirement un escroc, un profiteur ou un voleur et l'Etat est le bien absolu... Tu n'aurais pas travaill dans l'administration par hasard ? Dans certaines formations de l'administration, c'est exactement comme a qu'on conditionne les fonctionnaires...  ::roll:: 

C'est clair qu'avec des raisonnements aussi dbiles et minimalistes que celui-l, on ne va pas avancer... Moi qui me plaignait des amalgames et de la stigmatisation sur un autre sujet, me voila servi... C'tait des enfants de coeur compars  toi  ::roll:: 

Bien entendu qu'il y a des profiteurs, est ce que a justifie de gnraliser  l'ensemble des gens dans le besoin ? Sans dconner, va faire du bnvolat dans les associations humanitaires, discutes avec les gens et tu verras  quel point tu dbordes de connerie... Aujourd'hui, plus personne est pargn et tu trouves des profils de gens trs diffrents bien loin des tes stupides clichs d'alcolos : retraits, travailleurs, tudiants, etc...

Avant de taper sur les aides sociales et humanitaires, de dire d'envoyer les gens  l'arme tant qu'ils n'ont pas de boulot et blablabla... Tu te poses la question de savoir si il y a du boulot et pourquoi il y en a pas ? Tu vas nous sortir quoi comme connerie pour rpondre ? Quand on veut du travail, on en trouve ? Et ben montre nous l'exemple tiens... Dmissionne de ton job, vide tes comptes en banque, va habiter dans un bled du nord ou autre dpartement sinistr et tu nous montreras comment tu fais pour vivre sans pognon, sans conomie et loign des zones dynamiques.

En plus d'avoir une petitesse d'esprit, tu es le parfait bouffon que l'Etat adore pour diffuser ses stratgies de division de la population... Malheureusement pour toi, ne t'attends pas  une rcompense... Tu ne fais que jouer leur jeu en creusant un peu plus le trou dans lequel toi ou tes proches tomberont peut tre...

Dj rien que l'illustration de l'article avec la burka pour parler de l'uniforme  l'cole alors qu'il y avait bien d'autres exemples  donner pour s'interroger (genre les coles britanniques), a montre ton niveau de rflexion...

----------


## Invit

> d'autant que d'aprs ce qu'on  pu en voir le RSA ils le boivent et deviennent alcoolique, parce que ils ont pas besoin de payer leur logement grce  l'APL (ou vivre chez moman) ni leur bouffe grce aux restaurants du cur ou moman ou autres...
> 
> Bref RSA = Alcoolisme
> Service Civil ou militaire pour les feignasses : Remise sur le droit chemin, et le travail c'est la sant !


Euh... Donc pour toi le service militaire serait pour les plus de 25 ans ? Ou les droits de RSA et d'APL seraient ouverts aux moins de 25 ans ?

----------


## Mingolito

Il y  le RSA jeune actif de 18  24 ans.
De toute faon RSA ou pas a change rien  l'argumentation, avoir des jeunes qui font rien  par des dlits, boire et se droguer c'est mal...

Pour TallyHo : c'est pas en me traitant de dbile que tu va rgler tes problmes. Le chmage en France  t cr par les politiques, et donc par les ignares qui ont vot pour eux, si les politiques avaient pas fait tout un tas de lois  la con pour pourrir la vie des entreprises il y aurais presque le plein emploi comme en Suisse ou d'autres pays avec une conomie de march saine, et aider 5% de la population "inapte" aurait t possible financirement parlant. C'est tout  fait normal d'avoir une partie de la population inapte  la vie normale dans une socit moderne, c'est pas pour autant qu'ils doivent rien faire,  boire ou se droguer toute la journe, exemple Emmas qui est hors du circuit conomique classique mais qui permet aux gens d'avoir une vie digne et voir mme de sortir de l'alcoolisme pour certains. il y  bien d'autres initiatives ou communauts qui vont dans ce sens il faut les encourager. Le vrai taux de chmage en France c'est 30% et c'est un taux bien trop lev pour qu'il soit possible de maintenir le cap d'un point de vue conomique, ce qui veux dire augmentation de la dette , encore plus de chmage et ruine. Je comprends trs bien que des gens veulent tres pay  ne rien faire et il dfendrons ce droit coute que coute, le problme c'est que ca n' pas de base saine conomiquement parlant puisque c'est pay avec de la dette, et aussi c'est pay avec du chmage en sus, puisque toute nouvelle ponction sur les entreprises augmente le chmage... Donc plus on paye les gens  ne rien faire plus on  de chmage, cercle vicieux qui mne au dsastre...

----------


## Invit

> Il   le RSA jeune actif de 18  24 ans.


Pour ceux qui ont travaill au moins 2 ans. Donc ils ne rentrent pas dans ton lot.



> De toute faon RSA ou pas a change rien  l'argumentation, avoir des jeunes qui font rien  par des dlits, boire et se droguer c'est mal...


Donc il faut qu'ils soient tris d'une faon ou d'une autre ? Ou on considre que les jeunes qui n'ont pas de travail sont tous des fainants qui passent leur temps  taguer les murs,  boire et  se droguer ?
On est d'accord que dans ce cas se serait un service militaire-punition ? Dans ce cas, il ne faut pas croire que les gamins vont marcher au pas. Je ne sais pas si les militaires de mtier seraient enchants de les avoir dans les pattes.




> et aider 5% de la population "inapte" aurait t possible financirement parlant. Le vrai taux de chmage en France c'est 30% et c'est un taux bien trop lev pour qu'il soit possible de maintenir le cap d'un point de vue conomique, ce qui veux dire augmentation de la dette , encore plus de chmage et ruine.


Oui mais les jeunes de moins de 25 ans ne cotent RIEN (les restos du coeur, c'est pas sur les deniers publics). Donc  moins de mettre un service militaire  partir de 25 ans, a ne rsout pas le problme.

----------


## TallyHo

Mingolito,

Tu aurais dit a ds le dpart, je n'aurais pas pens que tu es dbile... C'est dj plus mesur mme si je ne suis pas d'accord.

Le souci dans ton raisonnement est que tu ne charges que la population active. Je pense que le souci est plutt la rpartition des richesses et la circulation de l'argent. Avec un systme plus quitable, on peut trs bien travailler moins sans perdre de l'argent. Et je dis bien, avec un systme quitable... Pas un truc genre "allez hop, je fais les 35h mais je ne rforme pas le systme conomique  ct". Non c'est un tout. Et le plus beau, tu sais quoi ? Il n'y aurait mme pas besoin de se battre  voter des lois, elles sont dj l. Il y a des formes de socits qui correspondent  cela. C'est clairement un manque de volont politique si on reste comme a et, je dirais mme, c'est voulu pour garder la pression du chmage. Le plein emploi ne les intresse pas...

Par ailleurs, ton raccourci chmage = addiction (alcool, drogue) est faux et regrettable. Je suis presque certain qu'il y a autant d'addictions chez les chmeurs que chez les artistes par exemple.

----------


## MABROUKI

> sneb5757
> Des proccupations complexes que les franais souhaitent avec des solutions simplistes


Non elles ne sont pas simplistes, ce serait du mpris pour  les citoyens
Ce que les citoyens disent est pourtant clair pour qui veut les entendre(au sens de comprendre): si l'tat est incapable d'assurer la suret du pays, ils sont prts  faire le service militaire -acte bnvole-pour se dfendre !!!
Car le gvt ,tu as l'a oublie , rpte  tue-tte qu'il est  cour d'effectifs ,ce qui est une manire dguise de dire qu'il lui faut des impts supplmentaires ...
Evidemment comme tu le constate on n'as rien sans rien: sois tu paies des impts supplmentaires ,soit tu accepte le principe du service militaire ...

Au surplus ce ne sont pas eux qui sont pays pour fournir des solutions concernant la suret du pays dans lequel ils vivent mais les politicards...

Et le service militaire historiquement a t invent pour faire face  des dpenses militaires exorbitantes !!!

Des personnes comme vous qui -la veule gratuite et grasse (beurre et argent du beurre en Franais)- sont lgions !!!
Je suis persuad que s'ils avaient demand des rductions d'impts tu aurais opin favorablement ...




> Pour l'uniforme  l'cole je ne vois pas non plus le lien avec le niveau actuel soit disant plus bas.


Le sondage cit parle du niveau scolaire galement,et je pense que les citoyens lamba ,qui encore une fois ,rptons-le ,ne sont pas sont pays pour fournir des solutions concernant la baisse du niveau ,ont  rpondu par la solution de l'uniforme ,alors que les politicards et leurs spcialistes ont t incapable de trouver un semblant de rponse srieuse  la question jusqu' au jour d'aujourd'hui ...
Enfin  pour conclure , tu as mal compris mon propos ,car j'ai dit : *ils ont voulu exprimer leur mcontentement de l'tat des lieux courant*, car les _CITOYENS SAVENT FORT BIEN QU'ILS NE SONT PAS DES  SPECIALISTES ,ET QU'ILS N'ENTRENT PAS DANS LEURS PREROGATIVES DE FOURNIR DES SOLUTIONS..._
Et que par l mme, il ne faut pas les "PRENDRE POUR DES VEAUX"
L' expression les Franais sont des veaux est du cru de MON GENERAL homme au franc-parler lgendaire...




> Mingolito
> tu va au service civil ou militaire, et ce jusqu' ce que tu trouve un job (formation inside), d'aprs les expriences faites dans le mode entiers a marche trs bien, bien mieux que d'habituer les gens  la feignantise crasse avec le RSA


Pire ,les frais d'entretien d'un appel  dpassent largement les frais de RSA...

----------


## sneb5757

> Mingolito,
> 
> Tu aurais dit a ds le dpart, je n'aurais pas pens que tu es dbile... C'est dj plus mesur mme si je ne suis pas d'accord.
> 
> Le souci dans ton raisonnement est que tu ne charges que la population active. Je pense que le souci est plutt la rpartition des richesses et la circulation de l'argent. Avec un systme plus quitable, on peut trs bien travailler moins sans perdre de l'argent. Et je dis bien, avec un systme quitable... Pas un truc genre "allez hop, je fais les 35h mais je ne rforme pas le systme conomique  ct". Non c'est un tout. Et le plus beau, tu sais quoi ? Il n'y aurait mme pas besoin de se battre  voter des lois, elles sont dj l. Il y a des formes de socits qui correspondent  cela. C'est clairement un manque de volont politique si on reste comme a et, je dirais mme, c'est voulu pour garder la pression du chmage. Le plein emploi ne les intresse pas...
> 
> Par ailleurs, ton raccourci chmage = addiction (alcool, drogue) est faux et regrettable. Je suis presque certain qu'il y a autant d'addictions chez les chmeurs que chez les artistes par exemple.


Je pense qu'il trolle ce n'est pas possible de faire des raccourcis aussi simplistes ...




> Non elles ne sont pas simplistes, ce serait du mpris pour  les citoyens
> Ce que les citoyens disent est pourtant clair pour qui veut les entendre(au sens de comprendre): si l'tat est incapable d'assurer la suret du pays, ils sont prts  faire le service militaire -acte bnvole-pour se dfendre !!!
> Car le gvt ,tu as l'a oublie , rpte  tue-tte qu'il est  cour d'effectifs ,ce qui est une manire dguise de dire qu'il lui faut des impts supplmentaires ...
> Evidemment comme tu le constate on n'as rien sans rien: sois tu paies des impts supplmentaires ,soit tu accepte le principe du service militaire ...
> 
> Au surplus ce ne sont pas eux qui sont pays pour fournir des solutions concernant la suret du pays dans lequel ils vivent mais les politicards...
> 
> Et le service militaire historiquement a t invent pour faire face  des dpenses militaires exorbitantes !!!
> 
> ...


Je maintiens ce sont des solutions simplistes. La majorit n'a pas toujours raisons sinon on aurait toujours la peine de mort ...  D'ailleurs je ne pense pas que le niveau ait chut tant que a. Mon frre vient de finir son lyce ( 10 ans aprs moi) j'ai suivi tous ses programmes et peu de choses ont chang et on ne peut pas dire que les gamins apprennent moins qu'il y'a 10 ans. Ok je veux pas dbattre sur le niveau  l'cole, admettons qu'il y'a un problme. Ce n'est pas parce que les politiciens n'apportent pas de solution(selon les franais) que la premire proposition, absurde, valide par un chantillon de citoyen est la bonne. Ils sont peut tre pas pays pour trouvs des solutions mais ce serait quand mme pas mal qu'ils utilisent leurs cerveaux. Qu'est ce que le port d'un uniforme  avoir avec le niveau scolaire ? 

 Pour le service militaire Tu as pas de chance je ne suis pas contre le fait de payer plus d'impts pour avoir une arme de qualit de professionnelles. Mais faut il vraiment compt sur des appels pour dfendre le pays ? Non parce que en ce moment dfendre le pays a veut dire aller en opex dans des pays dangereux. Tu accepterais a ? Pas moi.... D'ailleurs, quand je discute avec les derniers appels du service militaire dbut des annes 80 ces derniers ont plutt passs une anne  se faire engueuler par une hirarchie dbile et ils ont surtout appris  se biturer en douce  la caserne et  passer la journe  faire des tche alinantes ... Je ne veux pas que mes enfants soient dans ce genre d'environnement, sauf s'ils en ont envis et qu'ils se sentent assez fort pour encaisser ces conneries. 

PS : Tu sais ce n'est pas parce que tu mets des majuscules dans ton argumentaire que je vais tre d'accord. Tu essaies de faire preuve d'autorit ? a marche pas  ::D: 




> Je suis 100% d'accord. Le service militaire devrait tre obligatoire pour ceux qui ne font pas d'tudes et qui n'ont pas d'emploi. Les avantages sont multiples :
> - Incitation  trouver un emploi ou faire des tudes pour chapper  la corve militaire
> - Apprentissage de la discipline, pour moins de racailles dans les rues par la suite
> 
> Aprs pour le retour de l'uniforme  l'cole, laissez-moi rire. Ce n'est pas a qui rendra les lves plus studieux, plus respectueux ou plus disciplins. Si on va ainsi droit dans le pass, pourquoi ne pas sparer filles et garons comme dans le bon vieux temps ? Le modernisme n'a pas que du bon, mais je ne vois pas la ncessit de revenir au moyen ge.


Donc l'arme c'est une combinaison entre super Nany et  ple emploi ? D'ailleurs ils en pensent quoi les militaires du retour du service militaire ? Je serais curieux de voir s'ils seraient heureux de devoir jouer les nounous pour les "exclus" de la socit. 
Aprs il y'a des gens qui n'ont pas de boulot mais qui savent ce qu'est le respect de la hierarchie. Aprs bien souvent la hierarchie ne sait pas se faire respecter. Je n'aime pas trop la hierarchie de type un ordre c'est un ordre . Je clash souvent avec ce genre de petit chef ...

Sinon juste comme a : chmeur <> branleur. Est ce qu'on doit punir une majorit de chmeur qui cherche  s'ensortir parce qu'il existe une minorit de con qui profite ? Tu vas me dire que l'arme serait une chance pour les chmeurs qui veulent s'en sortir. Peut tre mais ils ont toujours la possibilit de s'engager volontairement.

----------


## TallyHo

Avant de prconiser un retour au service, il faut savoir de quoi on parle... Qui l'a fait ? Moi oui et je m'en serais bien pass. Il est vrai qu'on peut se faire des potes de galre et donc de bonnes relations amicales mais  part a...

De plus, tout le baratin pour la dfense du pays et blablabla, c'est du flanc, a fait longtemps que l'arme sert  d'autres intrts. Donc si c'est pour envoyer nos gosses servir pour du fric ou de la gopolitique, pas top...

Et puis bon... Je ne suis pas non plus certain que l'arme protge de l'alcool, la drogue. Mes plus grosses bitures, c'est l-bas que je les ai prises... Tout comme c'est l-bas que bcp de mecs ont dcouvert le tabac ou autres "vices"...

----------


## MABROUKI

> Je maintiens ce sont des solutions simplistes. La majorit n'a pas toujours raisons sinon on aurait toujours la peine de mort ... D'ailleurs je ne pense pas que le niveau ait chut tant que a


C'est votre avis -un avis qui pse plus -contre l'avis des 1000 sonds ...Et probablement un avis "compliqu" pour ne pas dire complexe ...



> Pour le service militaire Tu as pas de chance je ne suis pas contre le fait de payer plus d'impts pour avoir une arme de qualit de professionnelles.


Encore une fois -votre pes plus-  contre ceux des nombreux rservistes rappels actuellement qui sont selon vous dans l'erreur totale ,car ils croient dfendre leur pays !!!



> Mais faut il vraiment compt sur des appels pour dfendre le pays ?


Toutes les guerres menes par la France sur son sol ,donc visant  dfendre la France ,l'ont t par des appels ....
Et les guerres contre d'autres nations ,c..d. des guerres d'intrt   par ses rgiments de la lgion trangre qui est une arme de mercenaires monnayables trangers  arme  invente(seuls ses chefs sont Franais) pour les besoins de la cause... 
Les anciens coloniss  enrls dans la lgion trangre en savent plus que vous ...

----------


## el_slapper

> Avant de prconiser un retour au service, il faut savoir de quoi on parle... Qui l'a fait ? Moi oui et je m'en serais bien pass. Il est vrai qu'on peut se faire des potes de galre et donc de bonnes relations amicales mais  part a...
> 
> De plus, tout le baratin pour la dfense du pays et blablabla, c'est du flanc, a fait longtemps que l'arme sert  d'autres intrts. Donc si c'est pour envoyer nos gosses servir pour du fric ou de la gopolitique, pas top...
> 
> Et puis bon... Je ne suis pas non plus certain que l'arme protge de l'alcool, la drogue. Mes plus grosses bitures, c'est l-bas que je les ai prises... Tout comme c'est l-bas que bcp de mecs ont dcouvert le tabac ou autres "vices"...


C'est plus compliqu que cela. Moi aussi j'ai fait mon servie, et moi aussi je m'en serais bien pass, mais ma raison est diffrente : on est plus dans un monde ou la guerre se fait avec de la chair  canon. La plupart des postes sont trs techniques, absolument spcifiques, et le temps d'apprendre  tre efficace, le conscrit a fini son service. Donc il faut des professionels.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Bref RSA = Alcoolisme


Vu la rputation d'alcooliques notoire que porte de nombreux militaires... je trouve la rponse cocasse  ::): 




> Non elles ne sont pas simplistes, ce serait du mpris pour  les citoyens
> Ce que les citoyens disent est pourtant clair pour qui veut les entendre(au sens de comprendre): si l'tat est incapable d'assurer la suret du pays, ils sont prts  faire le service militaire -acte bnvole-pour se dfendre !!!


Pas du tout.
Ils sont pret a ce que des jeunes(donc souvent pas eux qui sont majoritairement de plus de 35-40 ans dmographiquement parlant) aillent faire le service. Il y  a un petit cot nostalgie, revanchard, beauf la dedans pour la majeure partie d'entre eux.

Certains voient un peu plus loin : 
 - dfense du pays contre l'ennemi(les appells tant les moins bon la dedans... y a pas pire pour le moral du pays que d'envoyer des gens qui s'en foutent pour se battre)
 - Defense de la democratie(ceux qui ont vu des dictature s'imposer ont souvent vu que les seuls a resister sont les appells.)

Concernant l'cole, je trouve qu'il y a un paradoxe.
On passe notre temps a denigrer nos resultats, les francais sont globalement bien forms, mais ils sont inapte au monde du travail, au travail de groupe, et a l'entrepeunariat.
On a remis en cause pas mal de chose a l'ecole pour favoriser le travail de groupe, la comprehension d'une gestion de projet, des comptences plus gnraliste, le apprendre  apprendre, etc...

Mthodes qui prennent du temps, temps que n'ont pas les enfants.

C'est donc normal que le volume de connaissance pure diminue si on ajoute d'autres apprentissages auparavant largement ignors.

----------


## Mdinoc

> Ce que les citoyens disent est pourtant clair pour qui veut les entendre(au sens de comprendre): si l'tat est incapable d'assurer la suret du pays, ils sont prts  faire le service militaire -acte bnvole-pour se dfendre !!!


J'ai plutt l'impression qu'ils s'attendent  ce que ce soit les autres qui le fassent.

----------


## ManusDei

> J'ai plutt l'impression qu'ils s'attendent  ce que ce soit les autres qui le fassent.


Quoi ? Tu sous-entendrais que le retour du service militaire n'est voulu que par les vieux qui ne seront pas concerns ? Un peu comme la loi Travail en fait ?

PS : Ceci dit, le service militaire tait quand mme un bon moyen de mixit sociale et un excellent moyen de lutte contre l'analphabtisme (et un moyen de passer le permis pas cher).

----------


## TallyHo

> C'est plus compliqu que cela. Moi aussi j'ai fait mon servie, et moi aussi je m'en serais bien pass, mais ma raison est diffrente : on est plus dans un monde ou la guerre se fait avec de la chair  canon. La plupart des postes sont trs techniques, absolument spcifiques, et le temps d'apprendre  tre efficace, le conscrit a fini son service. Donc il faut des professionels.


Bien entendu mais a n'enlve pas le fait que l'arme sert  d'autres choses que la paix (sa mission soi-disant principale). Donc, dans ces conditions, je ne suis pas d'accord pour envoyer des gosses, mme si ils restent en caserne.

@Mabrouki,

Tu te trompes, il y a bien eu des appels qui sont partis guerroyer  l'extrieur. Un de mes cousins a fait parti de ceux-l...

----------


## Invit

> PS : Ceci dit, le service militaire tait quand mme un bon moyen de mixit sociale


 condition que tout le monde le fasse. D'aprs ce que j'ai entendu de la part de mes connaissances qui y sont passes, c'tait la principale raison pour laquelle tout le monde acceptait de faire le service militaire sans trop rler : c'tait la mme chose pour tout le monde et tout le monde tait trait pareil.
Si on remet le service militaire, mais que pour les jeunes qui fument du shit (c'est--dire, effectivement, pour tout le monde mais pas pour moi ni pour mes gamins (sauf Gaston le petit dernier, cette racaille, a lui fera du bien)), on risque de tomber sur un os.
Et puis bon, on est pas en guerre par hasard ? Ou mes oreilles m'auraient trompes ? Si mes enfants risquent de se retrouver en Syrie ou autre contre leur gr, c'est simple, je m'en vais direct. C'est hors de question pour ma part.

----------


## Zirak

Une majorit de Franais pour le retour du service militaire, mais ds qu'un de nos militaires meurt sur un champ de bataille c'est tout un drame (alors que ce sont les risques du mtiers, et qu'il s'est engag en toute connaissance de cause), et donc l, on voudrait en plus envoyer sur les conflits des gens qui auront fait X mois de service *par contrainte*, en plus des personnes engages par choix ?

Et pendant ce temps l, l'Irak et les USA testent des robots / vhicules de combats, qui sont pilots  distance...

----------


## wolinn

La conscription gnralise avait un sens quand les chars du pacte de Varsovie tait  quelques centaines de km de nos frontires. De nos jours, il n'y a plus de menaces crdibles  l'intgrit du territoire au sens o on l'entendait il y a 30 ans. Nous n'avons plus besoin du mme type d'arme, et l'volution vers une arme de mtier tait assez naturelle.
D'ailleurs, la conscription a quasiment disparu d'Europe, il ne reste plus que la Suisse et un ou deux autres pays.

Mixit sociale :  relativiser quand mme. J'ai fait mon service en 1992, comme scientifique du contingent, affect  un laboratoire de recherche. Mme pendant les classes, j'tais avec d'autres SC... D'ailleurs, presque tous les ingnieurs sortant de mon cole taient SC, et ceux qui ne l'taient pas taient EOR (aucune difficult pour un ingnieur  passer les tests pour tre officier).

----------


## Jon Shannow

D'abord, Migolito, je trouve l'image de dbut compltement hors de propos par rapport au sujet !

Ensuite, grce  toi, j'ai mis +1  Tallyho !  ::aie:: 

Ensuite, je me rends compte qu'en moins de 2 pages, on est pass  "l'uniforme dans les coles" au "rtablissement du service militaire".
 ::applo:: 

Je reviens dans 2 pages, a devrait parler de TAFTA, l'UE des nazis et du gentil Poutine contre le mchant Obama !  ::ptdr::

----------


## TallyHo

Tu n'auras pas de bisou pour autant...

Pour que a ne dvie pas, tu pourrais peut tre donner ton avis sur la question  :;):

----------


## Jon Shannow

Mon avis sur la question, c'est qu'il manque une composante  la question, qui est : "quel est le but recherch ?"

En effet, le retour de l'uniforme  l'cole, pourquoi pas, mais dans quel but ? Si c'est pour palier au niveau dplorable en sortie de scolarisation, je pense que ce sera un chec ! 
Des cours minables, qu'ils soient faits devant des T-Shirts  leffigie du dernier crtin  mode/jeans dchirs/ ou toute autre tenue "in" ou devant un parterre d'uniformes, ne feront pas pour autant des gnies !

Par contre, si c'est pour lutter contre le racket, la violence, le vol, etc... je dis : "Pourquoi pas ?!?" Mais dans ce cas, allons plus loin ! Que ce soient les tablissements qui fournissent les fournitures scolaires (aux parents de payer, faut pas non plus que dconner), comme a tout le monde  les mmes cahiers, les mmes crayons, plus d'intrts de vols, plus de convoitise...

----------


## wolinn

Plus de crises et polmiques interminables sur les tenues trop marques communautaires, signes religieux, etc.

----------


## Mingolito

> D'abord, Migolito, je trouve l'image de dbut compltement hors de propos par rapport au sujet !


Merci pour le compliment, c'est ma seule valeur ajout dans le message  ::ave:: 
C'est comme le jeux des 7 erreurs, dans mes messages il y  souvent un lment incongru ajout, la je pense que c'tait facile mme toi tu as trouv, je suis fier de toi  ::bravo:: 




> Par contre, si c'est pour lutter contre le racket, la violence, le vol, etc... je dis : "Pourquoi pas ?!?" Mais dans ce cas, allons plus loin ! Que ce soient les tablissements qui fournissent les fournitures scolaires (aux parents de payer, faut pas non plus que dconner), comme a tout le monde  les mmes cahiers, les mmes crayons, plus d'intrts de vols, plus de convoitise...


Bien vu  ::bravo:: 





> Plus de crises et polmiques interminables sur les tenues trop marques communautaires, signes religieux, etc.


C'est bien, en voila au moins un qui  compris, ainsi que tout ceux qui vont te plussoyer  ::ccool::

----------


## Zirak

> Plus de crises et polmiques interminables sur les tenues trop marques communautaires, signes religieux, etc.


Et encore, mme pas sr qu'on les limine toutes...

Car mme si il y avait un retour de l'uniforme, jusqu'au collge, voir jusqu'au lyce, je veux bien y croire (bien que dj au lyce, a sent la manif tudiante xD), mais  l'universit ou autres tablissements publiques post-BAC ? 

On va imposer  des milliers d'adultes une tenue spcifique pour viter d'avoir une centaine d'tudiantes avec des voiles ?  ::aie:: 

On toucherait vraiment le fond  ce niveau l...

----------


## Invit

> Plus de crises et polmiques interminables sur les tenues trop marques communautaires, signes religieux, etc.


a reste  voir. Au Chili ils portent l'uniforme, mais ils ont encore le choix du par-dessus et du couvre-chef.
Dans ce cas faudrait prvoir un K-Way uniforme  ::mouarf:: 
Y'aura droit aux boucles d'oreille coccinelles ?

Sinon, mon avis rejoint celui donn plus haut sur le racket. Je pense que les vtements  2 000  doivent tre parfois aussi dur  porter pour les enfants que les vieilles sappes de chez EMMAUS. Donc, je suis pour.

----------


## TallyHo

> Plus de crises et polmiques interminables sur les tenues trop marques communautaires, signes religieux, etc.


Pas besoin d'uniforme pour a, il y a dj tous les outils  notre disposition. C'est d'ailleurs pour cela que je trouve la "crise" du burkini compltement ridicule... Pour en revenir  l'cole, il suffit juste d'appliquer le rglement intrieur : pas de proslytisme, pas de signes religieux visibles, on se dcouvre la tte  l'intrieur. En tout cas, c'tait comme a lorsque j'tais tudiant. Si a ne l'est plus, il suffit juste de le remettre, a tient en 3 lignes sur un rglement intrieur.

Ca c'est pour la rponse religieuse. Aprs qu'appelles tu "communautaire" ? Parce que l c'est plus dlicat... Un look de rocker est communautaire... Tu n'empcheras pas les jeunes de trouver des moyens d'identification. Je dirais mme que c'est normal et que a fait parti du processus d'volution de l'enfant. Et donc je rejoins ce qui a t dit avant, tu peux leur mettre un uniforme, ils trouveront d'autres signes distinctifs.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> (bien que dj au lyce, a sent la manif tudiante xD)


tudiant, c'est au niveau FAC/universit, non ? Au Lyce on parle de lycens, pas d'tudiants... Non ?  ::?: 
Donc, pourquoi veux-tu que des tudiants aillent manifester contre une mesure qui ne les concernerait pas ?

----------


## Zirak

> tudiant, c'est au niveau FAC/universit, non ? Au Lyce on parle de lycens, pas d'tudiants... Non ? 
> Donc, pourquoi veux-tu que des tudiants aillent manifester contre une mesure qui ne les concernerait pas ?


Rooo manif "lycenne" si cela te fais plaisir, stop jouer sur les mots, les autres ont bien compris...  ::roll::

----------


## TallyHo

> pourquoi veux-tu que des tudiants aillent manifester contre une mesure qui ne les concernerait pas ?


A- Par solidarit
B- Pour avoir une excuse de ne pas aller en cours
C- Parce que gueuler est une tradition franaise
D- Parce que Mme Michu, prof d'conomie et dlgu syndical, leur a bourr le mou pour y aller

Il te reste l'appel  un ami...

----------


## Grogro

Si je ne l'approuve pas entirement, je comprend tout  fait le sentiment populaire dont rsulte ce sondage. Des vecteurs d'intgration dans la socit franaise, il y en avait essentiellement trois : l'cole rpublicaine, l'arme, et le travail. Le travail se rarfie et est de plus en plus instable, l'arme s'est professionnalise devant la forte lvation du niveau de comptence ncessaire, et l'cole rpublicaine s'est effondre  force d'chouer sa transition vers l'indispensable dmocratisation qu'on a tent d'oprer  partir de 1945 (le plan Langevin-Wallon). Au cours des dernires annes, Nabilla Bcassine a considrablement acclr la dconstruction de l'ducation nationale, qui s'tait dj acclre sous Nabotlon. D'o ce sentiment d'urgence qui traverse toutes les couches de la socit, renforc par les fautes psychologiques  rptition d'une ministre sanctifie par la mdiacratie. 

Maintenant, que reprsente l'uniforme scolaire ? C'est une construction mentale visant  recrer une cole un peu fantasme, intemporelle, hors du monde et  part de la socit, un lieu exclusivement ddi  l'apprentissage et qui serait impermable aux modes. C'est une tendance lourde, qu'on sent monter depuis une quinzaine d'annes, et qui est transversale aux clivages gauche-droite. Car si vu de droite l'uniforme porte des valeurs de discipline et d'ordre moral, vu de gauche l'uniforme est un vecteur d'mancipation en laissant les diffrences sociales sur le perron de l'cole : la seule chose qui compte maintenant, c'est ce que tu as dans la tte, pas les briques que tes parents sont prts  claquer pour que mon chri-mon coeur puisse craser les autres enfants. A supposer bien sr que tous les uniformes viennent d'une mme centrale, soient entirement conus et fabriqus en France, et laissent un minimum de marge de manuvre vestimentaire (typiquement : jupe ou pantalon pour les filles, rien d'impos). Je n'y suis ni pour ni contre, tout dpend des modalits et surtout, *surtout* du projet de refondation de l'instruction publique dans laquelle pareil symbole s'intgrerait. Car l'uniforme est avant tout un symbole.

----------


## Zirak

> Maintenant, que reprsente l'uniforme scolaire ? C'est une construction mentale visant  recrer une cole un peu fantasme, intemporelle, hors du monde et  part de la socit, un lieu exclusivement ddi  l'apprentissage et qui serait impermable aux modes. C'est une tendance lourde, qu'on sent monter depuis une quinzaine d'annes, et qui est transversale aux clivages gauche-droite. Car si vu de droite l'uniforme porte des valeurs de discipline et d'ordre moral, vu de gauche l'uniforme est un vecteur d'mancipation en laissant les diffrences sociales sur le perron de l'cole : la seule chose qui compte maintenant, c'est ce que tu as dans la tte, pas les briques que tes parents sont prts  claquer pour que mon chri-mon coeur puisse craser les autres enfants. A supposer bien sr que tous les uniformes viennent d'une mme centrale, soient entirement conus et fabriqus en France, et laissent un minimum de marge de manuvre vestimentaire (typiquement : jupe ou pantalon pour les filles, rien d'impos). Je n'y suis ni pour ni contre, tout dpend des modalits et surtout, *surtout* du projet de refondation de l'instruction publique dans laquelle pareil symbole s'intgrerait. Car l'uniforme est avant tout un symbole.


A mon avis, la plupart des gens ne se proccupent pas de tout a...

On rpte partout que le niveau  l'cole est de pire en pire, qu' l'poque des nos grand-parents, on savait tous les dpartements et leur prfecture pour le BEPC, etc etc, du coup les gens se disent qu'en remettant l'uniforme, leurs enfants seront aussi bons que pendant l'entre deux guerre (mais ils oublient les coups de baguette sur les doigts  ::D: ).

On aurait un niveau stable ou en progression, on ne parlerait pas de ces histoires d'uniformes (sauf pour contrer les voiles effectivement, mais si c'tait pour lutter contre le vol et le racket, a serait dj fait depuis longtemps).


C'est juste une raction aux vnements, tout comme si il n'y avait pas autant de faits-divers de viols / meurtres ou de pdophilies et surtout de rcidive, il n'y aurait pas plus de 50% de gens pour le retour de la peine de mort, etc. etc. 

Il n'y a pas grand chose de rflchit derrire a...

----------


## tigunn

::weird::  Bon dj la photo : a jeter ! (pour pas dire pis)

Bon ensuite, pour faire voluer le dbat: l'uniforme oui! 
Mais uniquement des uniformes de sailormoon et autre inspir de manga fort peu vetu  :8-): 
obligatoire pour toutes et tous (faut bien se marrer!  ::zoubi::  )

Sinon heureusement que certains postent leurs ides politiques; c'est une source inpuisable de dtente  ::ptdr::

----------


## Invit

> A mon avis, la plupart des gens ne se proccupent pas de tout a...
> 
> On rpte partout que le niveau  l'cole est de pire en pire, qu' l'poque des nos grand-parents, on savait tous les dpartements et leur prfecture pour le BEPC, etc etc, du coup les gens se disent qu'en remettant l'uniforme, leurs enfants seront aussi bons que pendant l'entre deux guerre (mais ils oublient les coups de baguette sur les doigts ).
> 
> On aurait un niveau stable ou en progression, on ne parlerait pas de ces histoires d'uniformes (sauf pour contrer les voiles effectivement, mais si c'tait pour lutter contre le vol et le racket, a serait dj fait depuis longtemps).
> 
> 
> C'est juste une raction aux vnements, tout comme si il n'y avait pas autant de faits-divers de viols / meurtres ou de pdophilies et surtout de rcidive, il n'y aurait pas plus de 50% de gens pour le retour de la peine de mort, etc. etc. 
> 
> Il n'y a pas grand chose de rflchit derrire a...


C'est aussi oublier que maintenant, on prend en compte tous les enfants. Avant, les enfants pas scolaires pouvaient quitter l'cole assez tt, et personne ne se plaignaient de leur orthographe lamantable puisqu'ils n'crivaient pas. Maintenant, on crit beaucoup plus qu'avant.
Par contre, tu es sr que les parents sont pour le retour  l'uniforme parce qu'ils croient que les lves vont tre plus performants ? Je ne vois pas la logique derrire. Autour de moi, les parents trouvent surtout que les enfants sont trop peu encadrs dans les petites classes. Ils prennent facilement des mauvaises habitudes.

----------


## Zirak

> Par contre, tu es sr que les parents sont pour le retour  l'uniforme parce qu'ils croient que les lves vont tre plus performants ? Je ne vois pas la logique derrire. Autour de moi, les parents trouvent surtout que les enfants sont trop peu encadrs dans les petites classes. Ils prennent facilement des mauvaises habitudes.


Et ces parents autour de toi pensent que l'uniforme y changerait quelque chose ? Je ne pense pas.

Honntement, je pense que la majorit des parents, n'est pas spcialement pour le retour de l'uniforme, et mme n'y pense mme pas. Si on n'tait pas venu leur poser la question pour le sondage (sondage qui est juste relat par un intervenant ici, nous n'avons mme pas le dtail des rponses, ni l'intitul exact de la question, a se trouve, la moiti des personnes interroges n'a mme pas d'enfants, etc etc), ils ne se seraient peut-tre mme pas pos la question pour la plupart.

Aprs oui, il existe surement des personnes, qui ont tout le raisonnement que leur prte GroGro, mais je doute que cela soit si majoritaire, on le voit bien tous les jours, le peuple fonctionne surtout  l'affect et dans l'immdiat, il n'y a aucun recul. 

Comme je le disais, si on avait pas ces news ou ces articles disant que le niveau baisse en France, personne n'imaginerait remettre les uniformes au got du jour. Mais comme le niveau baisse, la masse essaie de se remmorer  quel poque on avait vraiment un bon "niveau" (sans forcment avoir un bon "systme", avec les  cts comme ceux que tu voques), se rappelle des classes communes avec uniformes, et se dit que tiens, si on remettait les uniformes, les enfants seraient sans doute plus attentif ou que sais-je... 


Mais pour moi, c'est comme interdire le burkini pour lutter contre l'intgrisme, c'est un pansement sur une jambe de bois... 

Sinon, comme l'voquait un des intervenants ici, on pourrait galement revenir  des coles non-mixtes, certains seraient peut-tre plus concentrs en classe, et mme si je trouve cela tout aussi bte, cela aurait surement plus de rsultats que l'uniforme.


Aprs pour tout le ct vol / racket, je ne dis pas, cela pourrait avoir une influence, mais pour le ct amlioration du "rsultat" / "apprentissage", je ne suis franchement pas convaincu, comme le disait Jon il me semble, cela dpend du but recherch.

----------


## TallyHo

Grogro,

L'intgration, le sentiment d'appartenance  une nation et tout ce genre de choses ne se rsument pas qu' 3 vecteurs. A mon avis, il faut avoir une vision beaucoup plus globale car c' est le systme en entier qui doit participer  ce sentiment.

Exemple, le justice... Comment demander aux gens de croire en leur pays quand la justice est dfaillante ? Et surtout quand ils voient bien que l'tat ne lui donne pas les moyens...

Ensuite le travail... Je crois comprendre que tu parles d'activits professionnelles vu la tournure de la phrase. Je pense que cette vision capitaliste n'est pas un vecteur important car ce n'est pas la capacit de production qui dfinit un citoyen.

D'ailleurs, j'ai toujours dplor cet amalgame entre emploi et travail. Un travail est bien plus qu'une simple vision conomique de la chose. Je peux avoir un travail bnvole et tre bien mieux intgr qu'un salari. Je peux mme ne pas travailler du tout et tre intgr  la socit.

C'est justement ce genre d'amalgame qui conduit  avoir des rflexions du genre chmeur = feignasses (je ne dis pas que c'est ton cas). Alors qu'on peut tre chmeur et avoir plein de travail qui a une autre utilit que de percevoir un revenu.

Tout cela pour dire, qu'avant de penser  l'uniforme, il faudrait dj penser  ne plus enseigner  nos gosses que le but ultime de la vie est d'avoir bac+72, gagner plein de fric, avoir comme modle Donald Trump et que, sans a, ce seront des loques...

----------


## Grogro

> Et ces parents autour de toi pensent que l'uniforme y changerait quelque chose ? Je ne pense pas.
> 
> Honntement, je pense que la majorit des parents, n'est pas spcialement pour le retour de l'uniforme, et mme n'y pense mme pas. Si on n'tait pas venu leur poser la question pour le sondage (sondage qui est juste relat par un intervenant ici, nous n'avons mme pas le dtail des rponses, ni l'intitul exact de la question, a se trouve, la moiti des personnes interroges n'a mme pas d'enfants, etc etc), ils ne se seraient peut-tre mme pas pos la question pour la plupart.
> 
> Aprs oui, il existe surement des personnes, qui ont tout le raisonnement que leur prte GroGro, mais je doute que cela soit si majoritaire, on le voit bien tous les jours, le peuple fonctionne surtout  l'affect et dans l'immdiat, il n'y a aucun recul.


C'est vrai, mais ce que je cherche  faire, c'est juste analyser pourquoi ce choix est symbolique. Et ce que ce symbole peut reprsenter.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Medinoc
> J'ai plutt l'impression qu'ils s'attendent  ce que ce soit les autres qui le fassent.


Les autres ,s'il est rtabli, ce seront leurs enfants ..
Suspecter tous les citoyens d'arrires penses  intresses me parait excessif , mme si je te l'accorde qu'une proportion non ngligeable est opportuniste et calculatrice ...
Si on devait tenir compte uniquement de cette proportion ,on se condamne  l'inaction et  aucune loi commune n'est possible !!!

----------


## MABROUKI

> Vu la rputation d'alcooliques notoire que porte de nombreux militaires... je trouve la rponse cocasse 
> .


Il le faut car  la mort on va avec les flonflons ,le champ de la cornemuse et le tambour ,bourre  bloc , comme  une grande fte ...!!!
Des soldats austres ne peuvent tre que des gnraux ,des chefs  l'abri dans leur QG btonn ...
Rares sont les gnraux qui ne se mettent pas  l'abri et quand il s'en trouve  ,ils fument cigare sur cigare , rasade sur rasade ,aiment l'odeur de la poudre pendant que  les balles effleurent leurs moustaches !!!

----------


## sneb5757

> D'abord, Migolito, je trouve l'image de dbut compltement hors de propos par rapport au sujet !
> 
> Ensuite, grce  toi, j'ai mis +1  Tallyho ! 
> 
> Ensuite, je me rends compte qu'en moins de 2 pages, on est pass  "l'uniforme dans les coles" au "rtablissement du service militaire".
> 
> 
> Je reviens dans 2 pages, a devrait parler de TAFTA, l'UE des nazis et du gentil Poutine contre le mchant Obama !


C'est ma faute et j'en suis un peu fier  ::D: 




> Plus de crises et polmiques interminables sur les tenues trop marques communautaires, signes religieux, etc.


Donc on fait chier les gens raisonnables pour les conneries d'une minorit. Ca se tient mais je troue pas a rassurant.




> A mon avis, la plupart des gens ne se proccupent pas de tout a...
> 
> On rpte partout que le niveau  l'cole est de pire en pire, qu' l'poque des nos grand-parents, on savait tous les dpartements et leur prfecture pour le BEPC, etc etc, du coup les gens se disent qu'en remettant l'uniforme, leurs enfants seront aussi bons que pendant l'entre deux guerre (mais ils oublient les coups de baguette sur les doigts ).
> 
> On aurait un niveau stable ou en progression, on ne parlerait pas de ces histoires d'uniformes (sauf pour contrer les voiles effectivement, mais si c'tait pour lutter contre le vol et le racket, a serait dj fait depuis longtemps).
> 
> 
> C'est juste une raction aux vnements, tout comme si il n'y avait pas autant de faits-divers de viols / meurtres ou de pdophilies et surtout de rcidive, il n'y aurait pas plus de 50% de gens pour le retour de la peine de mort, etc. etc. 
> 
> Il n'y a pas grand chose de rflchit derrire a...


Et je ne suis toujours pas convaincu que le niveau soit je cite de "pire en pire". On se base sur quoi pour dire a ? 




> Il le faut car  la mort on va avec les flonflons ,le champ de la cornemuse et le tambour ,bourre  bloc , comme  une grande fte ...!!!
> Des soldats austres ne peuvent tre que des gnraux ,des chefs  l'abri dans leur QG btonn ...
> Rares sont les gnraux qui ne se mettent pas  l'abri et quand il s'en trouve  ,ils fument cigare sur cigare , rasade sur rasade ,aiment l'odeur de la poudre pendant que  les balles effleurent leurs moustaches !!!


Wah avec une telle rponse je ne vois pas comment on peut considrer le service militaire comme quelque chose de positif. Vous ne faites que me conforter dans mon attitude anti-militaire.

----------


## TallyHo

> Et je ne suis toujours pas convaincu que le niveau soit je cite de "pire en pire". On se base sur quoi pour dire a ?


Peut-tre sur le fait que le systme de notation au Bac permet de gonfler la moyenne relle ? Ce qui donne la possibilit d'avoir des moyennes au-dessus de 20 sans avoir 20  toutes les matires...

----------


## Invit

> Peut-tre sur le fait que le systme de notation au Bac permet de gonfler la moyenne relle ? Ce qui donne la possibilit d'avoir des moyennes au-dessus de 20 sans avoir 20  toutes les matires...


Oui mais depuis 1980, on est pass de 26 % de bacheliers  78 %. Beaucoup plus de monde a besoin (ou l'occasion) de passer le bac. Le fait que le niveau au lyce ait baiss est donc logique. L'enseignement s'est peu adapt. a ne veut pas dire que le niveau de l'ensemble des jeunes adultes s'est dgrad. Je dirais plutt le contraire.

Source : http://www.insee.fr/fr/themes/tablea...id=NATTEF07252

----------


## TallyHo

> a ne veut pas dire que le niveau de l'ensemble des jeunes adultes s'est dgrad. Je dirais plutt le contraire.
> 
> Source : http://www.insee.fr/fr/themes/tablea...id=NATTEF07252


En effet...




> La France chute au 25e rang du dernier classement Pisa qui value tous les trois ans les lves de 15 ans dans le monde.
> 
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/actualite-fra...nt-mondial.php


Il faudrait les retrouver mais il y a d'autres enqutes qui vont dans ce sens aussi et  diffrents niveaux, de la primaire au lyce.

----------


## Zirak

> Il faudrait les retrouver mais il y a d'autres enqutes qui vont dans ce sens aussi et  diffrents niveaux, de la primaire au lyce.


+1, et ce passage en dit long :




> Un systme ingalitaire o l'cart entre lves performants et faibles augmente
> 
> Globalement, dans la ligne de l'tude 2009, l'tude 2012 pointe une France o l'cart se creuse entre les lves trs performants et peu performants (cet cart est de 256 points, contre 239, en moyenne, dans les pays de l'OCDE). Une France sauve donc, par ses bons lves. Cette lite scolaire se distingue galement par une importante corrlation entre le milieu socio-conomique et la performance.
> 
> Ainsi, parmi les 65 pays participants, le milieu socio-conomique influence tout particulirement la performance des lves en France, plus que dans la majorit des autres pays (en dehors de la Bulgarie, du Chili, de la Hongrie, du Prou, de la Rpublique slovaque et de l' Uruguay). Dans l'hexagone, les lves issus de l'immigration sont au moins deux fois plus susceptibles de rejoindre le groupe des lves en difficult (en mathmatiques, ils sont 43 % dans les niveaux les plus faibles, contre 16 % en Australie et au Canada) que les autres.
> 
> Confirmant des tendances prcdemment releves, la France s'illustre enfin par l'important niveau d'anxit de ses lves, sa forte proportion de reboublants (28 % des lves de 15 ans ont redoubl au moins une fois contre 12 % en moyenne dans l'OCDE), et une discipline qui est parmi les moins respecte.



Oui il y a de plus en plus de bacheliers, mais avec un BAC brad, ce n'est pas dur, et une partie de ces bacheliers ne sait pas faire une phrase sans faire une faute  tous les mots (mme moi  ct, j'cris bien...). Il y a eu de nombres tudes indiquant qu'il y avait de plus en plus d'lves qui arrivaient au collge sans savoir ni lire ni compter correctement. 

Donc oui, les lves franais n'ont pas un niveau compltement dsastreux,  la limite de l'analphabtisme, mais on a pu observer une baisse rgulire (mais apparemment il y aurait eu un petit mieux en 2012 si on en croit le lien de TallyHo.

----------


## Invit

> [...]


Oui il y a un problme dans les coles. Mais je conteste le fait que le niveau de l'ensemble des enfants ait baiss.
L'explosion du nombre de bacheliers ne s'explique pas par le fait qu'on brade le bac, mais par le fait que le bac se soit dmocratis. Comme on n'a pas su adapter l'enseignement au plus grand nombre, pour ne pas se retrouver avec des lycens en terminale depuis 5 ans, on baisse les exigences pour ne pas avoir  1) augmenter le nombre d'enseignants, 2) s'interroger sur la forme et le fond de l'enseignement, 3) proposer plus de formations diplomantes ne passant pas par le bac. La troisime option serait de toute manire une erreur  mon avis. Le fait que 78 % des jeunes puissent profiter de l'enseignement du lyce (mme avec ses nombreux dfauts) est quand mme un bon point.
Je suis parfaitement d'accord avec le fait que certains lves soient mis compltement sur la touche trs tt (mon petit voisin d'en face qui a 4 ans est "en retard" selon sa matresse, je parie que pour lui, l'cole c'est foutu).

----------


## Zirak

> Oui il y a un problme dans les coles. Mais je conteste le fait que le niveau de l'ensemble des enfants ait baiss.
> L'explosion du nombre de bacheliers ne s'explique pas par le fait qu'on brade le bac, mais par le fait que le bac se soit dmocratis. Comme on n'a pas su adapter l'enseignement au plus grand nombre, pour ne pas se retrouver avec des lycens en terminale depuis 5 ans, on baisse les exigences pour ne pas avoir  1) augmenter le nombre d'enseignants, 2) s'interroger sur la forme et le fond de l'enseignement, 3) proposer plus de formations diplomantes ne passant pas par le bac. La troisime option serait de toute manire une erreur  mon avis. Le fait que 78 % des jeunes puissent profiter de l'enseignement du lyce (mme avec ses nombreux dfauts) est quand mme un bon point.
> Je suis parfaitement d'accord avec le fait que certains lves soient mis compltement sur la touche trs tt (mon petit voisin d'en face qui a 4 ans est "en retard" selon sa matresse, je parie que pour lui, l'cole c'est foutu).


Tout cela explique l'augmentation du nombre de bacheliers, mais les constats fait sur la baisse de niveau des lves, l'ont aussi t en primaire ( vrifier) et au collge (a c'est sr). Si on prend le rapport PISA mentionner ci-dessus, c'est sur un panel d'lve de *15 ans*, donc rien  voir avec le BAC ou l'augmentation du nombre de bacheliers.

Pour moi il s'agit de 2 choses bien distinctes (et encore, on pourrait trouver de nombreuses autres explications en fonction de chaque lve, comme certains parents qui "forcent" le passage  la classe suprieure car ils ne veulent pas que leur enfant redouble (oui, tout n'est pas toujours que la faute de l'ducation nationale non plus), et on se retrouve avec un lve, qui se retrouve encore plus largu, etc etc).

----------


## TallyHo

> Le fait que 78 % des jeunes puissent profiter de l'enseignement du lyce (mme avec ses nombreux dfauts) est quand mme un bon point.


A mon avis, ce n'est pas un bon point, bien au contraire... En France, on a dvelopp un complexe des tudes et du diplme Bac / Bac+.

En France, nous avons une cole litiste et non pas une cole de l'excellence qui consisterait  ne pas favoriser tel ou tel type d'tudes mais  vraiment aider le gamin  choisir sa voie puis  faire en sorte qu'il soit le meilleur possible dans celle-ci. Aujourd'hui, nous ne sommes pas l-dedans, on bourre le mou aux enfants :

"Si tu n'as pas le Bac, tu ne feras rien de ta vie."
"Fais ce que tu veux mais passes ton Bac d'abord !"
Combien de fois des gosses entendent a ?

Tout cela a conduit  une forte stigmatisation des mtiers manuels voire de certaines filires au lyce. Je me souviens du fameux Bac G  mon poque... C'tait une vraie cata si on te mettait en Bac G, ils en avaient fait le "Bac poubelle". Oui sauf que... T'as qu' voir aujourd'hui la forte demande en commerciaux et gestionnaires...

Rien que le concept des "Etudes suprieures" est compltement idiot en soi car a laisse entendre que les diplmes acquis par des filires pros (CAP, BEP, etc...) sont infrieurs, plaant ainsi le travail dit intellectuel au-dessus de la pile et renforant ainsi un peu plus le complexe du diplme suprieur.

Je pense qu'il n'y a aucun mtier qui est plus honorable ou valorisant qu'un autre. Ce qui va tre valorisant, c'est d'tre bon dans ce qu'on fait. Et on ne peut tre vraiment bon que dans une voie qu'on aime et pas dans une voie qu'on nous a forc  prendre parce que sans le Bac, on est soit-disant rien...

Et ma conclusion perso sur la question est qu'il y a bien une baisse de niveau et principalement d  ce que je viens de dire. Car en poussant des gamins dans ce qu'ils ne veulent pas, ils seront obligatoirement moins performants. Et donc tu es oblig d'abaisser le niveau du Bac, histoire que l'Education Nationale ne perde pas la face.

----------


## Invit

> Tout cela explique l'augmentation du nombre de bacheliers, mais les constats fait sur la baisse de niveau des lves, l'ont aussi t en primaire ( vrifier) et au collge (a c'est sr). Si on prend le rapport PISA mentionner ci-dessus, c'est sur un panel d'lve de *15 ans*, donc rien  voir avec le BAC ou l'augmentation du nombre de bacheliers.


Je ne trouve pas le rapport d'origine. Est-ce qu'il publie l'volution du score des lves franais de 2000  2016 ? Parce que le classement par rapport aux autres pays ne rpond pas vraiment  la question. 




> Pour moi il s'agit de 2 choses bien distinctes (et encore, on pourrait trouver de nombreuses autres explications en fonction de chaque lve, comme certains parents qui "forcent" le passage  la classe suprieure car ils ne veulent pas que leur enfant redouble (oui, tout n'est pas toujours que la faute de l'ducation nationale non plus), et on se retrouve avec un lve, qui se retrouve encore plus largu, etc etc).


a devrait tre tout simplement interdit a. 
Y'a auusi les lves redoublants qu'on fait passer en classe suprieure parce qu'on ne peut rien en faire. On donne aux enfants un enseignement qui ne leur est pas adapt, sans proposer aucune solution  part une heure de math et de franais en plus par semaine.

Mon problme avec cette affirmation, c'est que je ne comprend pas ce qui pourrait provoquer une baisse de niveau de l'ensemble des lves. On me sert "c'est  cause des jeux vidos", "c'est parce que les jeunes n'ont plus aucun respect", "c'est parce qu'on ne leur tape pas assez dessus" et autres choses du mme genre, mais aucune ne me satisfait. Du coup, je fais un peu ma Neckara avec les chiffres  ::oops::

----------


## Invit

> A mon avis, ce n'est pas un bon point, bien au contraire... En France, on a dvelopp un complexe des tudes et du diplme Bac / Bac+.
> 
> En France, nous avons une cole litiste et non pas une cole de l'excellence qui consisterait  ne pas favoriser tel ou tel type d'tudes mais  vraiment aider le gamin  choisir sa voie puis  faire en sorte qu'il soit le meilleur possible dans celle-ci. Aujourd'hui, nous ne sommes pas l-dedans, on bourre le mou aux enfants :
> 
> "Si tu n'as pas le Bac, tu ne feras rien de ta vie."
> "Fais ce que tu veux mais passes ton Bac d'abord !"
> Combien de fois des gosses entendent a ?
> 
> Tout cela a conduit  une forte stigmatisation des mtiers manuels voire de certaines filires au lyce. Je me souviens du fameux Bac G  mon poque... C'tait une vraie cata si on te mettait en Bac G, ils en avaient fait le "Bac poubelle". Oui sauf que... T'as qu' voir aujourd'hui la forte demande en commerciaux et gestionnaires...
> ...


Je suis entirement d'accord avec toi sur l'ensemble de ton message. Par contre, je persiste  penser que la hausse du nombre d'lves pouvant bnficier de l'enseignement du lyce (pro et technique compris) est quand mme un bon point, parce qu'ils peuvent acqurir une culture gnrale. Je suis d'accord que dans les faits, ce n'est pas ce qui est accompli actuellement. Mais avec un enseignement plus adapt, ce serait un bon point. Inutile de les envoyer trimer le plus vite possible. Prendre son temps pour l'cole, c'est bien aussi. Enfin, ce serait bien si on leur donnait les moyens de s'y panouir.

----------


## Zirak

> Je ne trouve pas le rapport d'origine. Est-ce qu'il publie l'volution du score des lves franais de 2000  2016 ? Parce que le classement par rapport aux autres pays ne rpond pas vraiment  la question.


Le rapport PISA, ne te donnera pas forcment que l'volution par rapports aux autres pays mais sera moins dtaill pour le dtail des volution au sein mme de la France je pense (enfin quoi que), mais sinon il faut chercher dans les autres plus spcifiques  la France, comme celui mentionn dans cet article (bon je n'ai pas le temps de le retrouver l, mais ils mentionnent quelques chiffres en exemple) :

http://www.scienceshumaines.com/ecol..._fr_23509.html




> Aujourdhui, cette question du niveau revient pourtant en force, sur le terrain statistique cette fois, avec la publication de ltude intitule  *Lire, crire, compter : les performances des lves de CM2  vingt ans dintervalle 1987-2007 * (2) ralise par la Direction de lvaluation, de la prospective et de la performance (Depp). Ce travail conclut en effet quen lecture  *deux fois plus dlves (21 %) se trouvent en 2007 au niveau de comptence des 10 % dlves les plus faibles de 1987 *. *En orthographe, les 10,7 fautes moyennes de 1987 sont devenues 14,7 en 2007* et *les 26 % qui faisaient plus de 15 erreurs il y a vingt ans sont aujourdhui 46 %*. Les comptences en mathmatiques ne rquilibrent rien puisquentre 1987 et 1997 le score en calcul a connu  une baisse importante  suivie dun tassement la dcennie suivante.


En fouillant un peu, je pense qu'il y a moyen d'en trouver d'autres.

----------


## Invit

> comme celui mentionn dans cet article (bon je n'ai pas le temps de le retrouver l, mais ils mentionnent quelques chiffres en exemple


Effectivement... Peut-tre parce que les programmes sont plus chargs pour les lves de primaire ? Mon exprience personnelle avec ma fille se limite  trois jours de CP pendant lesquels elle n'a fait que de la lecture et de l'criture  ::D: .
Je lis aussi (ici : http://www.education.gouv.fr/cid5711...-chiffres.html) que le nombre d'lves moyen par classe tourne autour de 25 en primaire. Ce qui m'tonne normment puisque sur Rennes, les classes de primaire ont 35 lves. Ce qui me fait penser que, peut-tre, il y a un gros cart de qualit d'enseignement en ville par rapport  la campagne. Et les lves trangers arrivant majoritairement en ville, a augmente la difficult pour l'enseignant qui n'a pas de moyens.  creuser.

----------


## Grogro

Du point de vue purement statistique, je me demande si l'on peut encore rellement dfinir un niveau moyen au vu de toutes les phnomnales disparits ? Est-ce que cette mesure aurait vraiment un sens quand le gouffre entre les lves faibles et les lves performants n'a jamais t aussi massif, et ne cesse de s'accrotre ?

----------


## TallyHo

> Je suis entirement d'accord avec toi sur l'ensemble de ton message. Par contre, je persiste  penser que la hausse du nombre d'lves pouvant bnficier de l'enseignement du lyce (pro et technique compris) est quand mme un bon point, parce qu'ils peuvent acqurir une culture gnrale. Je suis d'accord que dans les faits, ce n'est pas ce qui est accompli actuellement. Mais avec un enseignement plus adapt, ce serait un bon point. Inutile de les envoyer trimer le plus vite possible. Prendre son temps pour l'cole, c'est bien aussi. Enfin, ce serait bien si on leur donnait les moyens de s'y panouir.


Oui bien sur, on est d'accord, on se rejoint sur les grandes lignes. Donc... Pour revenir  l'uniforme, si on est d'accord pour dire que c'est le systme d'apprentissage qui a des manques, en quoi le retour de l'uniforme va combler ces manques ?

----------


## Zirak

@Conan Lord et Grogro: un autre lien qui confirme ce que je disais et qui va galement dans le sens de vos interrogations :

http://www.franceculture.fr/emission...be-retardement




> Avant mme de se poser la question du niveau des lves, celui des bacheliers par exemple, Jean-Paul Delahaye pose d'abord la question de l'accs au baccalaurat. Selon une tude dvoile par le ministre de l'ducation nationale, parmi les lves entrs en sixime, 71,7% des enfants d'enseignants et 68,2% d'enfants de cadres suprieurs, ont dcroch un bac gnral  la fin du lyce. Contre, 20,1% des enfants d'ouvriers qualifis, 13% des enfants d'ouvriers non qualifis et 9,2% des enfants d'inactifs.






> La question est de savoir comment faire en sorte que les enfants les plus socialement dfavoriss, souvent scolariss dans des tablissements difficiles situs en zones d'ducation prioritaire, profitent des cours de professeurs expriments, et motivs. Car la double peine rside dans l'important taux de roulement des enseignants dans ces tablissements. Les professeurs n'ont clairement pas envie d'y rester. 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Le constat est partag par les enseignants. Il reconnaissent que les zones d'ducation prioritaires sont peu envies par les enseignants, car les conditions de travail n'y sont pas assez sereines, face  des classes de "25 ou 30".
> 
> "Des lves trs attachants mais qui demandent normment d'nergie" tmoigne Catherine Pugin, professeur de mathmatiques  Orlans et qui a commenc sa carrire en Seine-Saint-Denis.






> Dans les zones dites les plus difficiles, les parents d'lves ont vu la situation se dgrader : le non remplacement des enseignants malades, l'inexprience des professeurs depuis la rforme des IUFM.





> Une autre tude a beaucoup t commente ces derniers jours, c'est celle du niveau des lves en fin de collge sur les questions d'histoire-gographie. Il est en baisse depuis six ans.


Etc. Etc.

----------


## halaster08

Si on veux que nos enfants russisse  l'cole il faut s'en donner les moyens, or a fait des annes que les gouvernements tapent les uns aprs les autres dans le budget de l'ducation, il faut bien qu'on paye l'addition  un moment...

----------


## Grogro

On a tous clairement vu le niveau s'effondrer dans les matires relevant de la culture gnrale, du franais, des mathmatiques. A ct de cela, que dire du niveau en sciences (effondrement en physique-chimie, probable augmentation en SVT) ? Que dire de l'enseignement de l'informatique ? De l'enseignement des langues et particulirement de l'anglais qui est devenu indispensable ?

----------


## benjani13

> Si on veux que nos enfants russisse  l'cole il faut s'en donner les moyens, or a fait des annes que les gouvernements tapent les uns aprs les autres dans le budget de l'ducation, il faut bien qu'on paye l'addition  un moment...


Avec un nouveau ministre de l'ducation tous les 6 mois dont la seul action est d'changer les cours entre le mecredi et le samedi matin je ne vois pas comment on peut redresser la barre  long terme...

----------


## Grogro

Du ct de l'opposition anti-pdagogistes, les propositions de Marianne : http://www.marianne.net/les-proposit...100235243.html

----------


## Invit

> Du ct de l'opposition anti-pdagogistes, les propositions de Marianne : http://www.marianne.net/les-proposit...100235243.html


J'aime bien ces propositions. Jusqu' la rforme de l'cole primaire o ils ont l'air de penser que l'abandon de la mthode globale rsoudra les problmes de lecture. Je ne vois pas le problme avec cette mthode. Pour moi, les arguments des deux mthodes sont convaincantes et les chiffres qu'on trouve sur Internet se contredisent selon qu'ils sont sortis par un partisan de la mthode globale ou de la mthode syllabique.

Bref, c'est quoi leur problme aux partisans de ces deux mthodes ?  ::weird::  Comme si la face du monde dpendait du choix entre la mthode globale et syllabique (et comme si deux enseignants utilisant la mthode syllabique avaient exactement la mme faon de faire).

Il doit y avoir une secte derrire tout a  ::D:

----------


## Grogro

> J'aime bien ces propositions. Jusqu' la rforme de l'cole primaire o ils ont l'air de penser que l'abandon de la mthode globale rsoudra les problmes de lecture. Je ne vois pas le problme avec cette mthode. Pour moi, les arguments des deux mthodes sont convaincantes et les chiffres qu'on trouve sur Internet se contredisent selon qu'ils sont sortis par un partisan de la mthode globale ou de la mthode syllabique.
> 
> Bref, c'est quoi leur problme aux partisans de ces deux mthodes ?  Comme si la face du monde dpendait du choix entre la mthode globale et syllabique (et comme si deux enseignants utilisant la mthode syllabique avaient exactement la mme faon de faire).


Parce que les mthodes globales et semi-globales ont t un dsastre pour l'apprentissage de la lecture, tout simplement. On le sait depuis des dcennies, on a un sacr corpus d'tudes maintenant. 

Quelques liens pour alimenter le thread. Je n'approuve pas forcment ces articles, loin de l. A chacun de faire son choix : 

 dans ltat actuel du droit, le libre choix des parents dun tablissement en fonction de son caractre propre est une libert fondamentale reconnue par le Conseil constitutionnel en 1977 (ainsi que par la Convention europenne des droits de lhomme).
En revanche, rien ninterdirait de moduler le financement des tablissements scolaires en fonction de leur composition sociale. Beau dbat pour une campagne prsidentielle. A condition davoir le courage de louvrir.
http://www.lemonde.fr/idees/article/...3888_3232.html

 Luniforme ne permet pas de lutter contres les ingalits, il permet seulement den masquer certaines, au sein dun groupe donn, de manire lacunaire et superficielle. Peut-tre que tous les hommes et femmes politiques qui se repaissent de ce dbat sur luniforme devraient, plutt que de vouloir cacher le problme avec un bout de tissu, sattacher  le regarder en face et se poser la seule question: comment faire mieux russir les enfants des catgories populaires qui ptissent dun vrai dsavantage au sein du systme scolaire franais?
http://www.slate.fr/story/123087/uni...-outil-egalite

(l'uniforme est un symbole je le rpte).

Piketty qui rve de mixit sociale  tout prix : http://piketty.blog.lemonde.fr/2016/...ixite-sociale/

Le poids du soutien scolaire en France. Pendant mes annes d'tude, une fois rattrap le retard accumul  cause de l'insondable mdiocrit du lyce des annes 2000, c'est clair que c'tait une sacre manne pour les tudiants : http://www.alterecoplus.fr/la-france...laire/00011799

Une synthse des diffrents programmes proposs pour l'ducation : http://www.icem-pedagogie-freinet.org/node/48443
On note que ce qui domine, c'est l'ide d'aller encore plus loin que la rforme du collge (bien que s'en dfendant souvent) pour une autonomie plus complte des tablissements, en renforant ainsi la caporalisation de l'cole  luvre depuis une quinzaine d'annes. 

Un article critique sur un rseau d'enseignement priv qui semble merger en France : http://www.humanite.fr/teach-france-...ublique-613350

----------


## GPPro

> J'aime bien ces propositions. Jusqu' la rforme de l'cole primaire o ils ont l'air de penser que l'abandon de la mthode globale rsoudra les problmes de lecture. Je ne vois pas le problme avec cette mthode. Pour moi, les arguments des deux mthodes sont convaincantes et les chiffres qu'on trouve sur Internet se contredisent selon qu'ils sont sortis par un partisan de la mthode globale ou de la mthode syllabique.
> 
> Bref, c'est quoi leur problme aux partisans de ces deux mthodes ?  Comme si la face du monde dpendait du choix entre la mthode globale et syllabique (et comme si deux enseignants utilisant la mthode syllabique avaient exactement la mme faon de faire).
> 
> Il doit y avoir une secte derrire tout a


Le fond du problme est que tout le monde a tort et tout le monde a raison. Pourquoi faudrait-il qu'UNE seule mthode soit LA bonne mthode pour TOUT le monde ???

----------


## Invit

> Parce que les mthodes globales et semi-globales ont t un dsastre pour l'apprentissage de la lecture, tout simplement. On le sait depuis des dcennies, on a un sacr corpus d'tudes maintenant.


Ah ouais ? Mais il est dit plus haut qu'il y a la mme baisse en maths, pourtant on n'a pas chang de mthode...
J'ai eu la mthode globale dans mon cole (tu me diras, c'est peut-tre de l que vient mon petit problme d'orthographe). Mais tout le monde savait lire correctement  la fin du CP. Pourtant, on n'tait pas des flches (c'tait une cole de campagne majoritairement peuple d'enfants d'employs ostricoles) MAIS on tait une petite vingtaine dans la classe et notre enseignante enseignait  des lves de CP depuis de trs nombreuses annes. Peut-tre que la mthode syllabique est plus efficace dans les classes plus peuples ?




> (l'uniforme est un symbole je le rpte).


Je suis assez d'accord. Mais est-ce que c'est un symbole seulement dans la tte de ceux qui ne sont plus  l'cole ?  ::D: 






> Le poids du soutien scolaire en France. Pendant mes annes d'tude, une fois rattrap le retard accumul  cause de l'insondable mdiocrit du lyce des annes 2000, c'est clair que c'tait une sacre manne pour les tudiants : http://www.alterecoplus.fr/la-france...laire/00011799


Oui je pense que l'article en donne la principale raison : l'angoisse. On remarque que ce n'est pas toujours les moins bons qui demandent les cours de rattrappage et que, ironiquement, ce n'est pas toujours les meilleurs qui russissent les examens, mais plutt les moins angoisss. Le fait que 46 % des lves soient angoisss de ne pas russir est trs angoissant.




> Une synthse des diffrents programmes proposs pour l'ducation : http://www.icem-pedagogie-freinet.org/node/48443
> On note que ce qui domine, c'est l'ide d'aller encore plus loin que la rforme du collge (bien que s'en dfendant souvent) pour une autonomie plus complte des tablissements, en renforant ainsi la caporalisation de l'cole  luvre depuis une quinzaine d'annes.


Euh... J'hsite entre dprimant et terrifiant. Pourtant, j'ai tout lu. Bizarrement, celui de Cop est pas si pire. Ah a y est ! C'est parce qu'il n'a que 4 lignes  ::lol:: 




> Un article critique sur un rseau d'enseignement priv qui semble merger en France : http://www.humanite.fr/teach-france-...ublique-613350


Pourtant, j'ai l'impression que les universits sont plutt pagnes par cette vision ngative du public en France, non ?

----------


## Invit

> Le fond du problme est que tout le monde a tort et tout le monde a raison. Pourquoi faudrait-il qu'UNE seule mthode soit LA bonne mthode pour TOUT le monde ???


Ah mais il y a la mthode mixte aussi... Sauf qu'elle ne rconcilie personne  ::ptdr:: 
Plus srieusement, sans avoir connaissance des tudes voques par Grogro, je pense que celle avec lequel l'enseignant se sent le mieux est probablement la plus efficace pour ses lves. Encore faut-il pour a avoir un enseignement harmonieux de la MS/GS au CP/CE1. Ce qui est trs loin d'tre le cas. Quand les enfants de CP ont un seul enseignant prvu sur une anne, c'est dj un miracle. En gnral, ils se partagent la semaine en deux  ::?:

----------


## Jon Shannow

Bien que ce ne soit pas le sujet (pour rappel, c'est le fait que 65% des franais seraient pour le retour de l'uniforme  l'cole), mon avis sur la baisse du niveau scolaire, mais surtout la baisse de la qualit de l'enseignement, je dirais que c'est une volont inavoue de l'tat qui se dsengage de l'ducation Nationale, favorisant, comme dans beaucoup de domaines, le priv. Bref, l encore, on donne au priv ce que l'on retire au public. En mme temps, les checs scolaires, font fleurir les socits de cours  domicile, de soutien, d'amlioration, ... 

Je m'adresse aux moins jeunes du forum, mais quand j'tais au collge ou au Lyce, on ne parlait pas d'Acadomia, de Compltude, d'Anacours, ... 
Je ne dis pas qu'il n'y avait de cours de soutien, mais bien souvent on faisait appel  un tudiant, ou  un prof. Et ce n'tait pas la majorit, et surtout, ce n'tait pas un business !

Aujourd'hui, j'ai l'impression que l'cole (primaire, collge, lyce) ne sert que de "garderie" et que les cours, les vrais, se donnent dans des instituts privs...  ::aie::

----------


## escartefigue

> Je m'adresse aux moins jeunes du forum, mais quand j'tais au collge ou au Lyce, on ne parlait pas d'Acadomia, de Compltude, d'Anacours, ...


La compltude OK, c'est officiellement dans le dictionnaire, mais acadomia et anacours  :8O:  qu'est-ce donc ?

Ce matin dans les informations concernant la rforme du programme scolaire, une enseignante se plaignait : "laissez nous faire notre mtier avec notre _professionnalit_" !
Si Sgolne avait t ministre de l'ducation, cette enseignante aurait probablement prfr voquer sa professionalitude  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> La compltude OK, c'est officiellement dans le dictionnaire, mais acadomia et anacours  qu'est-ce donc ?


Tapes "soutien scolaire" dans google pour comprendre...  :;):

----------


## Grogro

> Je suis assez d'accord. Mais est-ce que c'est un symbole seulement dans la tte de ceux qui ne sont plus  l'cole ?


Tout  fait. C'est le reflet de la nostalgie d'une cole rpublicaine, qui est suppos avoir exist jusqu' mai 68 (alors que mai 68 n'est en aucun cas la cause du saccage pdagogiste). Cette cole est est en grande partie fantasme, on oublie souvent que le taux de russite au certif' tait trs faible. Le taux d'alphabtisation est suprieur  99% en France depuis des dcennies, l'alphabtisation de la socit s'est surtout faite entre la loi Guizot (1833) et la premire guerre mondiale. C'est un peu comme la pyramide de Maslow. Une fois l'alphabtisation assure  quasiment 100%, se pose la question de la brique suivante de l'difice : la comprhension relle et effective de l'crit et la notion d'illettrisme est invente.  
L'cole de Jules Ferry tait toutefois effectivement capable de prendre un fils de paysan et d'en faire un mdecin, ou du moins c'est ce qu'on veut croire, certaines tudes indiquerait que la fentre de mobilit sociale passe, qu'on pensait avoir exist partout en Occident pendant prs d'un sicle, aurait t un mythe. Aujourd'hui l'cole de Nabilla Bcassine prend un fils d'ingnieurs et en fait un consommateur passif de tl-ralit. Peut-on pour autant rendre l'cole seule coupable de ce fait de socit dont les parents sont avant tout responsables ? Plus la socit volue, et plus on en demande  l'cole.




> Oui je pense que l'article en donne la principale raison : l'angoisse. On remarque que ce n'est pas toujours les moins bons qui demandent les cours de rattrappage et que, ironiquement, ce n'est pas toujours les meilleurs qui russissent les examens, mais plutt les moins angoisss. Le fait que 46 % des lves soient angoisss de ne pas russir est trs angoissant.


J'ai quitt le secondaire en 2004, mais j'ai l'impression que plus l'cole recule et abandonne toute volont d'instruction pour le plus grand nombre, plus la pression scolaire s'accroit pour avoir une chance de faire partie des 15% qui pourront prtendre  des tudes suprieures longues. Avec en prime, l'EN tant ce qu'elle est, des professeurs qui ne s'intressent qu' ceux qui iront en prpa scientifique, et qui passent leur temps  casser les lves. Cette pression dpasse parfois l'entendement, j'en ai vu le rsultat sur ma plus jeune sur. De fait, devant l'afflux de nouveaux bacheliers qui taient auparavant tris vers des formations professionnelles courtes, le suprieur devient plus slectif. Les places sont devenues chres en BTS et en IUT. D'aprs la dmographie, l'accroissement devrait atteindre un pic en 2018 (pic de naissance de l'an 2000). Et quant  l'universit saccage par la LRU, avec ses profs vieillissants de plus en plus largus, son administration  la rue, ses amphis dglingus, ses BU obsoltes, ben le taux d'chec n'est pas prt de se rduire entre l'entre en L1 et l'entre en M2 (perso, j'ai connu du 70-80% d'chec dans ma filire, de la L1  la L3, aprs rattrapages. Et 50% d'chec en M1). Pour peu que l'ado voit un grand frre ou une grande soeur se ramasser dans le suprieur, ou galrer au chmage une fois diplm malgr une formation ultra exigeante, tu comprends d'autant mieux l'angoisse.   




> Pourtant, j'ai l'impression que les universits sont plutt pagnes par cette vision ngative du public en France, non ?


Pas vraiment, l'universit peine normment  casser son image de voie de garage "abstraite" et "loigne des proccupations du monde professionnel" (comme ne le cessent de le rpter les merdias  longueur d'annes). Pourtant l'adaptation de l'universit est quand mme assez spectaculaire en 15 ans malgr l'effondrement des moyens, un public toujours plus massif, et un niveau  l'entre toujours plus bas  chaque anne. Les L3 pros et M2 pros (mais tous trs slectifs par manque de moyens) fonctionnent. L'encadrement est meilleur mme si le corps professoral ne se rajeunit que trs lentement, les situations d'chec sont mieux prises en compte. L'internationalisation est l. Mais en France, c'est mdiatique, c'est quasiment un rflexe pavlovien, tout ce qui est public est dnigr, forcment "passiste" voire "ractionnaire", et tout ce qui est priv (et de prfrence tats-unien), est forcment "moderne", "rationalis", "efficient". C'est comme a, c'est une mentalit bourgeoise trs enracine.

----------


## Saverok

> Mais en France, c'est mdiatique, c'est quasiment un rflexe pavlovien, tout ce qui est public est dnigr, forcment "passiste" voire "ractionnaire", et tout ce qui est priv (et de prfrence tats-unien), est forcment "moderne", "rationalis", "efficient". C'est comme a, c'est une mentalit bourgeoise trs enracine.


Pour ce qui est des tudes suprieures, la France est surtout le pays des "Grandes Ecoles" dont la plupart sont public.
Ce modle est franco-franais et souffre beaucoup avec la cration rcente du classement de Shanghai suppos permettre de comparer les universits du monde entier et les coles franaises y sont trs mal reprsentes car pas du tout adapts.
Bref, les mdias aiment les trucs simples et images fortes et le classement de Shangha est idal pour a donc ils s'y donnent  coeur joie mais ce classement tant trs rcent (2003), on ne peut pas vraiment parler de rflexe pavlovien.
Par contre, notre capacit au dnigrement, a, c'est bien franais et pas nouveau.

----------


## Grogro

La rentre est passe, donc vu que c'est le thread, on peut s'intresser  la refonte des programmes : http://www.lepoint.fr/societe/nouvea...1966036_23.php

Contrairement  la rforme du collge, il n'y a pas que des mauvaises choses. Il y a des gadgets  la con, beaucoup d'allgements (encore !), mais galement un rel retour aux fondamentaux au primaire. Je redoutais bien, bien pire.

----------


## Grogro

Nous sommes en 2016 et l'Obs et Lib se sont enfin rveills. Pendant des annes, la critique du "pdagogisme" tait forcment l'apanage des ractionnaires, donc la France rance, donc les-heures-les-plus-sombres-de-notre-histoire tout a. Aujourd'hui, en pleine polmique sur la rforme du collge, la prochaine rforme du lyce qui s'annonce, l'enseignement de l'histoire, et les tentatives d'introduction au forceps des gender studies (qui pour l'instant chouent systmatiquement devant le toll, la France tant rationaliste et positiviste), voil une mise en accusation bienvenue d'une idologie officielle et de ses zlateurs, et c'est une divine surprise de la part de ces deux mdias qui sont des Pravdas : 

http://www.liberation.fr/debats/2016...s-reac_1522524

----------


## TallyHo

Et encore une fois, on a les mmes excuses dbiles des opposants  savoir fascisme et complotisme. Ca en devient tellement une habitude qu'il faut l'associer  mauvaise foi dans l'argumentation maintenant. Comme a l'est d'ailleurs depuis le dbut de l'utilisation massive de ce mot pour faire taire la contestation... Un nouveau Godwin quoi...

Sinon tu en penses quoi ? Dgradation de l'cole ou pas ? Tu as lu le bouquin en question ?

----------


## Invit

> les tentatives d'introduction au forceps des gender studies


Dsole, je suis un peu  la rue niveau actualits. Je vais peut-tre rpondre  ct de la plaque, je n'ai pas du tout suivi les dbats l-dessus. Pour moi, a ressemble  une question qui pourrait intgrer le programme de philo. Encore faudrait-il que la philo soit vritablement enseigne pour ce qu'elle est, et non comme un cours de littrature ancienne. Encore faudrait-il aussi que la matire ne soit pas seulement au programme des terminales du lyce gnral. Dans l'tat actuel des choses, je ne crois pas que l'tude des genres soit intressante pour les jeunes. Pour quoi faire ? Pour que les terminales L, S et ES sachent commenter un morceau de texte crit par untel ? 
Pour la question de la critique de l'cole, honntement, je ne savais pas que c'tait considr comme rac. La rforme du collge de 1999 (qui consistait  ajouter des matires, c'est bien a ?) ne me semble pas le problme. Le problme, c'est tout le reste qu'on ne rforme pas. On ne s'adapte pas du tout aux enfants aujourd'hui, on essaie de les adapter  une mthode pdagogique qui tait valable pour des enfants qui vivaient dans les internats (et encore, tous ne russissaient pas, mais  l'poque, c'tait beaucoup moins grave).
Enfin, pour la lecture et l'criture, je vais probablement choquer (on va oublier que je suis linguiste, hein :p), mais le problme vient de la langue en elle-mme. Je ne connais pas toutes les langues, mais j'en connais (du moins brivement) un paquet, et je n'en vois aucune pour laquelle ce qui est prononc soit aussi loign de ce qui est crit. Ma fille apprend  lire en ce moment, et les rgles de lecture me semblent tellement infinies et tordues ! Si c'tait moi qui devait lui apprendre  lire, je crois que je pourrais aller me pendre. Les rgles de grammaire tordues, ok, on fait avec. Elles sont intgres (du moins pour la plupart)  l'volution de la langue. Mais je ne comprend pas pourquoi nous, on a des rgles d'criture qui ne correspondent  rien, alors que la plupart des autres langues crivent les lettres qu'ils prononcent, et lisent les lettres qui sont crites. Et on essaie de s'y accrocher comme s'il s'agissait du coeur de notre identit ! La rforme de l'orthographe a t tellement dcrie, non pas parce qu'elle ne rsout rien (ce qui est pourtant le cas  mon avis), mais juste parce que c'est une rforme de l'orthographe, et que non non non, on doit absolument crire comme on l'a toujours fait, parce que sinon, on renie notre histoire ou je ne sais quoi.

----------


## TallyHo

Le franais n'est pas la pire des langues pour la prononciation qui est loigne de l'crit. A mon avis, l'anglais est pire, il y a plus de sons et plus de faon de les crire.

----------


## Invit

> Le franais n'est pas la pire des langues pour la prononciation qui est loigne de l'crit. A mon avis, l'anglais est pire, il y a plus de sons et plus de faon de les crire.


Ouais, l'anglais est hyper tordu aussi. D'ailleurs je crois qu'ils ont autant de problmes que nous au niveau de l'enseignement. Plus de sons, oui. Plus de faons de les crire, je ne sais pas. Par contre, les petits anglophones int l'avantage d'une grammaire plus simple  apprhender, par rapport aux petits francophones.

----------


## TallyHo

Ha oui a c'est clair... La grammaire...  ::aie:: 

Aprs je ne sais pas comment a se passe avec d'autres langues. Les nordiques par exemple, j'ai toujours entendu dire qu'elles taient difficiles.

----------


## Invit

> Ha oui a c'est clair... La grammaire... 
> 
> Aprs je ne sais pas comment a se passe avec d'autres langues. Les nordiques par exemple, j'ai toujours entendu dire qu'elles taient difficiles.


Pas sur l'orthographe en tout cas. Je me souviens avoir vu un dictionnaire des orthographes en norvgien (boksmal pour tre prcise, une des deux langues officielles de la Norvge) qui rpertoriait toutes les orthographes existantes pour chaque terme. En fait, a suivait la  prononciation d'un coin e la Norvge  l'autre. Parmi ces orthographes, toutes sont acceptes, de la mme manire que nous-mmes on accepte plusieurs prononciations pour un mme terme en fonction des spcificits rgionales ou culturelles.
L'apprentissage des langues nordiques en elles-mmes (je parle pour le norvgien, le sudois et le danois en tout cas) est effectivement difficile pour un non natif, parce qu'elles ont le ct "conceptuel" de la langue anglaise avec lequel ceux qui sont habitus aux langues latines ont du mal, associ  une grammaire similaire  celle de l'allemand (mon cauchemard). Pour les natifs, par contre, c'est assez intuitif. a explique en partie,  mon avis, le succs de leur modle scolaire. Moins de temps pass  l'apprentissage de leur propre langue dans les petites classes gale plus de temps pour s'ouvrir d'autres matires et susciter la curiosit des enfants.

----------


## el_slapper

+1 avec Conan Lord : le Franais, c'est de la merde. J'ai compris a le jour ou j'ai du l'apprendre  ma femme, venue de Pologne, et plus doue  l'crit que quand il faut parler. Et c'est l que je me suis rendu compte qu'en fait, tout a n'avait aucun sens. Tous ces petits mots  la noix, "de, le, au, du", toutes ces liaisons bizarres qui font qu'on prononce les lettres sur le mot d'aprs, etc.....

Le chinois n'a pas de grammaire du tout. Par contre, l'criture et la prononciation compensent.....  ::aie::

----------


## TallyHo

Conan Lord, merci pour les prcisions  ::): 

el_slapper, tu peux rendre ton passeport franais si tu veux, Gg l'a fait !  ::mrgreen:: 

Rien n'a de sens  ce moment l... J'ai fait du latin et on met le verbe  la fin de la phrase si je me souviens bien. Ca ne me parait pas logique.

----------


## ManusDei

> Dans l'tat actuel des choses, je ne crois pas que l'tude des genres soit intressante pour les jeunes. Pour quoi faire ? Pour que les terminales L, S et ES sachent commenter un morceau de texte crit par untel ?


C'est un trs gros raccourci dfendu par des blaireaux.
Ce que cherche  inculquer le programme c'est la lutte contre les strotypes, c'est  dire qu'un garon ne va pas devenir une fille si il joue  la poupe, ou qu'une fille ne va pas avoir de bite qui pousse si elle aime les camions de pompier.
Bref qu'il n'y a pas de "jeux pour les filles" ou "jeux pour les garons" mais des jeux, et qu'ils peuvent jouer  ce qu'ils veulent sans devenir des monstres.

----------


## Jon Shannow

el_slapper, conan lord, des gnrations ont russi avec un systme scolaire plus rudes, souvent plus courts (parce qu'on allait pas  l'cole aussi longtemps)  lire et crire le franais. Mon pre (80 ans aujourd'hui) et mes grands-parents crivaient sans fautes. Leur niveau d'tudes taient le Certificat d'tudes !

Alors, pourquoi les jeunes d'aujourd'hui n'y arriveraient pas ? Soit la mthodes n'est pas bonne, ce qui est remis en cause dans le livre, soit les jeunes gnrations sont dbiles. Peut-tre que la vrit se trouve entre les deux. Mais, ce n'est pas en perdant notre identit (notre langue) que a transformera des imbciles en gnies. ::mouarf::

----------


## halaster08

> el_slapper, conan lord, des gnrations ont russi avec un systme scolaire plus rudes, souvent plus courts (parce qu'on allait pas  l'cole aussi longtemps)  lire et crire le franais. Mon pre (80 ans aujourd'hui) et mes grands-parents crivaient sans fautes. Leur niveau d'tudes taient le Certificat d'tudes !


On apprend pas  lire et  crire  la fac (ni au lyce) , la longeur des tudes suprieures actuelles n'as donc rien  voir.




> Alors, pourquoi les jeunes d'aujourd'hui n'y arriveraient pas ? Soit la mthodes n'est pas bonne, ce qui est remis en cause dans le livre, soit les jeunes gnrations sont dbiles.


D'aprs un ami (prof au collge, donc qui suit plus que moi le sujet), cette rforme c'est au aussi accompagn d'un baisse de nombre d'heures d'enseignement de la lecture et de l'criture, ce qui joue beaucoup aussi.




> Mais, ce n'est pas en perdant notre identit (notre langue) que a transformera des imbciles en gnies.


Je ne pense pas que simplifi l'orthographe soit une perte d'identit, d'ailleurs on ne parle plus le mme franais qu'au moyen age et a ne choque personne.

----------


## Invit

> C'est un trs gros raccourci dfendu par des blaireaux.
> Ce que cherche  inculquer le programme c'est la lutte contre les strotypes, c'est  dire qu'un garon ne va pas devenir une fille si il joue  la poupe, ou qu'une fille ne va pas avoir de bite qui pousse si elle aime les camions de pompier.
> Bref qu'il n'y a pas de "jeux pour les filles" ou "jeux pour les garons" mais des jeux, et qu'ils peuvent jouer  ce qu'ils veulent sans devenir des monstres.


J'aimerais que ce soit le cas. Sauf que la faon d'enseigner la philo aux terminales me pousse au pessimisme. Si c'est pour les petites classes, pour moi, a marcherait mieux effectivement. Juste dommage que ce soit une des seules questions qu'on amnerait les enfants  se poser. Au Canada ils enseignent la philo ds 3 ans, et a marche super bien.




> el_slapper, conan lord, des gnrations ont russi avec un systme scolaire plus rudes, souvent plus courts (parce qu'on allait pas  l'cole aussi longtemps)  lire et crire le franais. Mon pre (80 ans aujourd'hui) et mes grands-parents crivaient sans fautes. Leur niveau d'tudes taient le Certificat d'tudes !
> 
> Alors, pourquoi les jeunes d'aujourd'hui n'y arriveraient pas ? Soit la mthodes n'est pas bonne, ce qui est remis en cause dans le livre, soit les jeunes gnrations sont dbiles. Peut-tre que la vrit se trouve entre les deux. Mais, ce n'est pas en perdant notre identit (notre langue) que a transformera des imbciles en gnies.


Eh ben c'est pas le cas de mon pre et de ses parents. Si on regarde ce tableau sur wikipdia : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alphab...A9s_france.png, le taux d'illtrs a diminu, et non augment. a remet en question la question de la dbilit des enfants.

----------


## Mdinoc

Les illettrs sont ceux qui ne peuvent pas lire, n'est-ce pas? Ce n'est pas la mme chose que le taux de gens ayant une orthographe dplorable.

----------


## Invit

> Les illettrs sont ceux qui ne peuvent pas lire, n'est-ce pas? Ce n'est pas la mme chose que le taux de gens ayant une orthographe dplorable.


C'est pas la mme chose, mais a se rejoint. Un certain nombre de personnes est juste incapable de retenir les rgles d'orthographe, mme s'ils sauraient dchiffrer un texte crit en alphabet phontique (ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'ils sont stupides par ailleurs et qu'ils ne pourraient pas s'panouir avec un enseignement adapt). Mais dans le cas prsent, si j'ai bien suivi, on parle bien des enfants qui sortent de l'cole sans savoir lire et crire.

----------


## ManusDei

> J'aimerais que ce soit le cas. Sauf que la faon d'enseigner la philo aux terminales me pousse au pessimisme. Si c'est pour les petites classes, pour moi, a marcherait mieux effectivement. Juste dommage que ce soit une des seules questions qu'on amnerait les enfants  se poser. Au Canada ils enseignent la philo ds 3 ans, et a marche super bien.


https://www.reseau-canope.fr/outils-...ier-degre.html
C'est pompeux car c'est un document officiel, et c'est la partie pour la maternelle et le dbut du primaire (jusqu'au CE2).

Je met un extrait, pour montrer que a n'a rien de rvolutionnaire.



> Les affichages
>  l'cole maternelle :
> les tiquettes roses et bleues de prsence peuvent arborer d'autres couleurs moins strotypes ;les rgles de vie de classe doivent associer garons et filles pour chaque item (il n'est pas rare de voir dans les classes des photos de petits garons pour les activits interdites, anticipant sur de futurs rles potentiels de  vilains , et des photos de petites filles pour les activits autorises, les assignant seules  la figure de la  bonne lve , studieuse et obissante) ;les diffrents coins-jeux montrent plusieurs utilisateurs, fminins et masculins, affirmant ainsi la mixit des diffrentes activits dans la classe.
>  l'cole lmentaire : les phrases d'exemple peuvent elles aussi tre rflchies pour assurer un gal emploi de personnages masculins et fminins.


Edit : c'est le mme principe que a http://rue89.nouvelobs.com/2016/10/1...crosoft-265434

----------


## Invit

> https://www.reseau-canope.fr/outils-...ier-degre.html
> C'est pompeux car c'est un document officiel, et c'est la partie pour la maternelle et le dbut du primaire (jusqu'au CE2).
> 
> Je met un extrait, pour montrer que a n'a rien de rvolutionnaire.


Ah merci ! C'est beaucoup plus clair du coup. Par contre, a me semble assez loign de la dfinition d'tude des genres qu'on trouve dans Wikipdia. a ressemble plus  l'tude de l'ingalit homme/femme, non ? Du coup, pas d'interrogation, ou une interrogation dont la rponse est apporte  l'avance.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Eh ben c'est pas le cas de mon pre et de ses parents. Si on regarde ce tableau sur wikipdia : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alphab...A9s_france.png, le taux d'illtrs a diminu, et non augment. a remet en question la question de la dbilit des enfants.


Attention ! Le taux dillettrs en baisse montre juste que l'accs  l'cole est plus gnralis. Ce qu'il faudrait comparer, c'est le taux de personne ne sachant ni lire, ni crire en sortie de primaire  l'poque et aujourd'hui. 
Quand je lis a



> mme *s'ils sauraient* dchiffrer un texte


a pique les yeux !  ::calim2::  

Alors que ce soit la mthode, le manque d'heures, le niveau des lves, le constat est que a ne s'est pas amlior avec le temps.

----------


## ManusDei

C'est pas trs loign, car pour dconstruire les strotypes il faut savoir ce qui est un strotype et ce qui est inn. C'est l que les tudes de genres sont utiles, elles permettent de dterminer (de manire limite) ce qui est un strotype et comment les combattre.

Edit : C'est tout simplement l'application concrte de ce qu'on a appris via les tudes de genre.

----------


## Invit

> Attention ! Le taux dillettrs en baisse montre juste que l'accs  l'cole est plus gnralis. Ce qu'il faudrait comparer, c'est le taux de personne ne sachant ni lire, ni crire en sortie de primaire  l'poque et aujourd'hui.


Ouaip, mais rien ne dit que si tout les gamins taient scolariss  l'poque, tous les gamins auraient su lire et crire en sortant.
En plus aujourd'hui, l'enseignement s'est tendu  beaucoup plus de domaines qu' l'poque. C'est d aux nouvelles exigences mtier et l'volution de ce que l'on intgre dans la culture gnrale. C'est loin d'tre une mauvaise chose  mon avis, mais le temps n'tant pas extensible  l'infini, on ne concentre pas autant de temps  apprendre  crire qu' l'poque. Si on a atteint les limites des enfants, il faut faire un choix : soit on tire une croix sur l'apprentissage de l'anglais, la dcouverte de la nature et l'initiation au numrique, soit on continue de laisser les moins rapides en matire de lecture  la traine, quitte  ce qu'ils sortent de l'cole illtrs, soit on rflchit  un nouveau modle d'apprentissage de l'orthographe. En tout cas, il faut arrter de demander aux lves de connaitre autant de choses  la fin du CP, parce qu'actuellement, un quart ( vue de nez) des enfants n'y arrivent pas et peuvent trs difficilement rattrapper leur retard.
Pour moi, apprendre les arcanes de l'orthographe et de la grammaire  tous enfants sans qu'ils les oublient par la suite, c'est utopique. Certains n'impriment pas du tout. On n'y peut rien.  mon avis, on devrait pouvoir leur donner l'occasion de faire leurs preuves dans d'autres domaines.
Enfin, on devrait laisser la langue voluer tranquillement. Pas forcment en rformant, mais en admettant l'usage. L'expression "aprs que je sois" est toujours refuse, alors que l'volution de la langue a voulu qu'on dise "aprs que je sois". Ou encore, on continue  utiliser le pass simple et l'imparfait du subjonctif dans les textes alors qu' l'oral, plus personne n'utilise ces temps.  croire qu'on aime se faire du mal.




> a pique les yeux !


a alors ! Pour une fois que je n'ai pas laiss de coquille, je pique ?  ::lol:: 
C'est le passage du singulier au pluriel qui te gne ? C'est peut-tre pas recommand par l'Acadmie franaise mais a se fait avec les sujets collectifs, ce n'est pas une faute.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ouaip, mais rien ne dit que si tout les gamins taient scolariss  l'poque, tous les gamins auraient su lire et crire en sortant.
> En plus aujourd'hui, l'enseignement s'est tendu  beaucoup plus de domaines qu' l'poque. C'est d aux nouvelles exigences mtier et l'volution de ce que l'on intgre dans la culture gnrale.


On parle "sortie du primaire", je ne vois pas le rapport avec les "exigences mtier" ou "l'volution". 
Je ne pense que l'apprentissage de l'utilisation d'une tablette tactile, ou d'un smartphone, soit vraiment utile en primaire. Surtout que ce sont des objets qu'ils apprennent trs bien  utiliser  la maison.




> a alors ! Pour une fois que je n'ai pas laiss de coquille, je pique ? 
> C'est le passage du singulier au pluriel qui te gne ? C'est peut-tre pas recommand par l'Acadmie franaise mais a se fait avec les sujets collectifs, ce n'est pas une faute.


Je remets la phrase 



> mme *s'ils sauraient* dchiffrer un texte


Comme dirait ma fille : "Les "si" n'aiment pas les raies" 
Donc, la phrase correcte est : "mme *s'ils savaient* dchiffrer un texte

Et oui, dans ce cas... tu piques !  :;):

----------


## Mdinoc

Alors l je dois te contredire Jon Shannow, remplacer "mme s'ils sauraient dchiffrer un texte " par "mme s'ils savaient dchiffrer un texte " _change le sens de la phrase_: Le conditionnel n'tait pas l pour rien.

Dans ta "correction", retirer le si et adapter le temps donne un prsent: "Ils savent dchiffrer un texte". Alors que dans la phrase de Conan Lord, retirer le si et adapter le prsent donne un conditionnel: "ils sauraient dchiffrer un texte crit en alphabet phontique" ce qui n'a pas le mme sens. L'emploi du conditionnel ici est clairement intentionnel, car un texte en alphabet phontique, en France, un type ordinaire n'en rencontre pas tous les jours!

----------


## TallyHo

Ca me fait mal aux fesses mais je suis d'accord avec Jon... Il faut comparer ce qui est comparable donc un % est mieux  mon avis.

Pour ce qui est de l'galit homme-femme. Ok une fille peut jouer aux pompiers et un garon  la poupe... Seulement je pense que de vouloir "forcer" ou enseigner l'galit des sexes est de la pure dmagogie. Il faut arrter de se mentir, on sait trs bien que les hommes et femmes ne sont pas gaux suivant les critres qu'on prend. Par exemple, un homme est naturellement plus apte aux travaux de force. Une femme est en gnral plus apte  la communication.

Ce n'est pas non plus par hasard si c'est la femme qui a plutt tendance  veiller sur les enfants car elle a une meilleure vision priphrique. L'homme tant plus un chasseur qui va nourrir sa tribu avec une vue plus restreinte mais plus lointaine. Ce n'est pas macho ou de la science-fiction, on a hrit de ces caractristiques, discutez en avec n'importe quel anthropologue ou psychologue et il vous le confirmera. Exemple : http://www.psychologies.com/Couple/V...es-chaussettes

----------


## ManusDei

> ...


Je te conseille fortement de lire des tudes sur le genre, certaines ont t crites par des psychologues et des anthropologues si a peut te rassurer.
(srieux, l'exemple de la couleur des chaussettes ?  ::ptdr:: )

----------


## Zirak

> Je remets la phrase 
> 
> Comme dirait ma fille : "Les "si" n'aiment pas les raies" 
> Donc, la phrase correcte est : "mme *s'ils savaient* dchiffrer un texte
> 
> Et oui, dans ce cas... tu piques !


Je suis d'accord avec la rgle de ta fille, c'est un peu la mme qu'on a tous appris.

Mais relis la phrase en mettant "mme s'ils savaient dchiffre un texte", elle n'a plus du tout le mme sens.

Ici, le "sauraient", moi je le comprend plus dans le sens "seraient capable de", c'est du futur conditionnel.

Alors que si tu mets "s'ils savaient dchiffrer un texte", cela a plus le sens de => s'ils taient capables de, alors il se passerait a. C'est aussi du conditionnel, mais plus tourn vers le pass / prsent, et cela donne un sens plus pjoratif au propos : ils n'en sont pas capables.

Enfin j'ai l'impression que cela inverse le sens de la phrase non ?


Edit: ah bah grill par Mdinoc. ^^

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Alors l je dois te contredire Jon Shannow, remplacer "mme s'ils sauraient dchiffrer un texte " par "mme s'ils savaient dchiffrer un texte " _change le sens de la phrase_: Le conditionnel n'tait pas l pour rien.
> 
> Dans ta "correction", retirer le si et adapter le temps donne un prsent: "Ils savent dchiffrer un texte". Alors que dans la phrase de Conan Lord, retirer le si et adapter le prsent donne un conditionnel: "ils sauraient dchiffrer un texte crit en alphabet phontique" ce qui n'a pas le mme sens. L'emploi du conditionnel ici est clairement intentionnel, car un texte en alphabet phontique, en France, un type ordinaire n'en rencontre pas tous les jours!


Dsol d'avoir raison... 



> Notez : Il faut prendre garde de ne pas confondre, "si" conjonction, et "si" adverbe introduisant une compltive interrogative. Aprs "si" marquant une condition, le mode conditionnel est interdit (Si j'aurais su??).

----------


## Zirak

> Dsol d'avoir raison...





> Notez : Il faut prendre garde de ne pas confondre, "si" conjonction, et "si" adverbe introduisant une *compltive interrogative*. Aprs "si" marquant une condition, le mode conditionnel est interdit (Si j'aurais su??).


Je ne vois pas o tu vois a dans la phrase de Conan Lord ? 


Du mme lien, juste en dessous :




> *La conditionnelle peut tre introduite par diverses conjonctions ou locutions*. 
> 
> Son verbe se met au subjonctif aprs : " condition que,  supposer que,  moins que, pour peu que, pourvu que, en admettant que, suppos que, soit que...soit que, soit que...ou que,  
> 
> Son verbe se met  l' indicatif aprs : "selon que...ou que, suivant que...ou que, dans la mesure o". 
> 
> Son verbe se met *au conditionnel* aprs : "quand, *quand bien mme*, *alors mme que*".


quand bien mme / alors mme que, cela me semble quand mme plus proche de "mme si", que ton histoire de compltive interrogative dans une phrase affirmative.

----------


## Mdinoc

Ce que tu ne vois pas Jon, c'est qu'il y a ici *deux* couches de "ide hypothtique", et non pas une seule comme dans les conditions habituelles. Et ta "correction" retire une de ces couches.

Permets-moi de reformuler: "...incapables de retenir les rgles d'orthographe, mme si s'ils tombaient sur un texte crit en alphabet phontique, ils sauraient le dchiffrer".
Voies-tu la raison de l'emploi du conditionnel, maintenant?

----------


## TallyHo

> Je te conseille fortement de lire des tudes sur le genre, certaines ont t crites par des psychologues et des anthropologues si a peut te rassurer.
> (srieux, l'exemple de la couleur des chaussettes ? )


Je te conseille de ne pas te voiler la face... Il y a des caractristiques physiques bien diffrentes suivant le sexe. Tu vas peut-tre me dire que les hommes ne sont pas naturellement plus forts que les femmes ou que ces dernires n'ont pas une meilleure visions priphrique ? C'est prouv et a se retrouve mme chez d'autres mammifres hein...  ::roll:: 

Donc mettre sur un mme pied d'galit homme et femme est compltement absurde car on est diffrent et on a chacun des domaines o on est mieux prdispos par rapport  l'autre sexe. Au lieu de vouloir niveler  tout prix (une des maladie politique du sicle), on devrait plutt expliquer que c'est les diffrences qui font les forces.

----------


## Zirak

> Je te conseille de ne pas te voiler la face... Il y a des caractristiques physiques bien diffrentes suivant le sexe. Tu vas peut-tre me dire que les hommes ne sont pas naturellement plus forts que les femmes ou que ces dernires n'ont pas une meilleure visions priphrique ? C'est prouv et a se retrouve mme chez d'autres mammifres hein...


Qu'il y ait des diffrences physiques ou mme psychologique, physiologique ou ce que tu veux, c'est un fait.

Maintenant, ce n'est pas une raison, pour cataloguer les hommes et les femmes dans des "boites" (je sais que ce terme te parle ^^), et obliger chaque sexe  se cantonner  un rle prcis ou des tches rserves et surtout, lever des enfants dans ce schma d'ide...

Si je reprend juste les exemples cits plus haut (je n'ai pas lu le bouquin) :




> Les affichages
>   l'cole maternelle :
> les tiquettes roses et bleues de prsence peuvent arborer d'autres couleurs moins strotypes ;
> les rgles de vie de classe doivent associer garons et filles pour chaque item (il n'est pas rare de voir dans les classes des photos de petits garons pour les activits interdites, anticipant sur de futurs rles potentiels de  vilains , et des photos de petites filles pour les activits autorises, les assignant seules  la figure de la  bonne lve , studieuse et obissante) ;
> les diffrents coins-jeux montrent plusieurs utilisateurs, fminins et masculins, affirmant ainsi la mixit des diffrentes activits dans la classe.
>   l'cole lmentaire : les phrases d'exemple peuvent elles aussi tre rflchies pour assurer un gal emploi de personnages masculins et fminins.


Cela ne demande rien d'extraordinaire, c'est mme plutt du bon sens et cela pourrait amliorer pas mal de chose. Que cela soit au niveau du sexisme, des diffrences salariales entre hommes et femmes, etc etc (aprs il y a peut-tre d'autres directives plus limites, je ne sais pas, avez-vous des exemples ?)

Ce n'est pas en habituant les enfants ds le plus jeune ge  faire une distinction entre ce qu'est capable, et ce que peut/doit faire un garon ou une fille, que l'on va faire progresser le schmilblick. Aprs faut pas s'tonner d'avoir des gars qui pensent encore que la place d'une femme se rsume  la cuisine, au mnage et  lever les enfants. ^^


PS: le pouce rouge n'est pas de moi !

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Donc mettre sur un mme pied d'galit homme et femme est compltement absurde car on est diffrent et on a chacun des domaines o on est mieux prdispos par rapport  l'autre sexe. Au lieu de vouloir niveler  tout prix (une des maladie politique du sicle), on devrait plutt expliquer que c'est les diffrences qui font les forces.


Le discours standard de tous les autoritaristes : la loi naturelle prouve que j'ai raison, alors fermez vos gueules.

Il ne s'agit pas de niveler, quand c'est bien fait(ce n'est pas toujours le cas, mais a, c'est un autre dbat), mais de tirer le meilleur de chacun. Certains prjugs disent que les femmes ne savent pas programmer. J'ai en face de moi la preuve vivante que certaines sont des programmeuses hors-pair. Aprs, rien ne dit qu'on aura un jour un exact 50/50. Ce n'est pas l'objectif. L'objectif, c'est qu'une gamine noire pauvre doue pour la programmation puisse avoir le mme accs  notre carrire que moi, homme blanc de la classe moyenne. Si elle est doue. Et il y en a. Mme Eric S Raymond, crateur du format Gif, icne de la communaut open source, grand sexiste et raciste devant l'ternel, a reconnu avoir eu un jour sa "mchoire qui tombe devant le talent d'une dveloppeuse afro-amricaine"(je refuse de passer deux heures  fouiller son immense blog pour retrouver la source, mais il a vraiment crit a).

Et si on martle tout petit aux enfants que les filles, a fait mdecine, et les garons, informatique, on va dcourager plein de vocations - dans les deux sens, d'ailleurs. Les diffrences font les forces, certes, mais les vraies, pas les prsupposes. Et elles sont diffrentes pour chaque individu, pas pour chaque genre, ou chaque couleur de peau, ou chaque ge...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ce que tu ne vois pas Jon, c'est qu'il y a ici *deux* couches de "ide hypothtique", et non pas une seule comme dans les conditions habituelles. Et ta "correction" retire une de ces couches.
> 
> Permets-moi de reformuler: "...incapables de retenir les rgles d'orthographe, mme si s'ils tombaient sur un texte crit en alphabet phontique, ils sauraient le dchiffrer".
> Voies-tu la raison de l'emploi du conditionnel, maintenant?


Tu changes la manire de faire la phrase, et celle-ci est correcte (mme si j'ai un doute sur l'emploi de "si s'ils'  :;):  ) 
C'est comme si dans ta phrase tu crivais "S'ils tomberaient". 
Mais la phrase prcdente n'est pas formule de la mme manire. Je ne suis pas prof de franais et j'ai toujours t nul dans cette discipline. Mais du peu que j'ai retenu, c'est que la formulation de Conan Lord est errone. Si ce n'est pas le cas, je lui prsente mes excuses, mais, sauf  avoir un prof de franais me certifiant le contraire, je resterai avec ma conviction qu'il y a bien une faute.

----------


## Mdinoc

> C'est comme si dans ta phrase tu crivais "S'ils tomberaient".


"Mes soldats en carton ont fire allure, mme s'ils tomberaient au premier coup de vent."

a veut dire qu'au premier coup de vent, ils tomberaient. Si le vent se levait, ils tomberaient. Mais tant que le vent ne s'est pas encore lev, ils ont fire allure.

----------


## Invit

> Mais la phrase prcdente n'est pas formule de la mme manire. Je ne suis pas prof de franais et j'ai toujours t nul dans cette discipline. Mais du peu que j'ai retenu, c'est que la formulation de Conan Lord est errone. Si ce n'est pas le cas, je lui prsente mes excuses, mais, sauf  avoir un prof de franais me certifiant le contraire, je resterai avec ma conviction qu'il y a bien une faute.


Que tu le croies ou non, la phrase est correcte.  toi de te renseigner. Maintenant, je ne suis pas exempte de dfauts. Il m'arrive de faire des fautes. D'ailleurs, dans le mme post que tu citais, il y a vritablement (au moins) une faute de concordance. Que ce soit la fausse faute qui t'aie pique est lourd de sens concernant notre rapport avec la langue crite. As-tu dj reproch  ton interlocuteur de ne pas avoir fait une liaison, par exemple ? Contrairement  l'oral, l'crit est encore aujourd'hui rserv aux lites. Ce n'est pas souhaitable. 




> Donc mettre sur un mme pied d'galit homme et femme est compltement absurde car on est diffrent et on a chacun des domaines o on est mieux prdispos par rapport  l'autre sexe. Au lieu de vouloir niveler  tout prix (une des maladie politique du sicle), on devrait plutt expliquer que c'est les diffrences qui font les forces.


C'est pour a que j'aurais pens que l'tude des genres (dans le sens s'efforcer de rpondre  une question ouverte) aurait t intressante dans les petites classes Quelles sont les vritables diffrences ? Quelles sont celles qui sont issues des strotypes ? Quelles sont celles qui sont en partie vraies, et dans quelle mesure ?
Mais bon, c'est pas de a qu'il s'agit alors je remballe mes belles ides  ::lol:: 
Selon le rapport que Manus Dei avait donn dans son premier post, le constat d'aujourd'hui, c'est qu'on trouve des aberrations dans le genre le vilain est reprsent par un garon, la sagesse par une fille. a fait partie des strotypes qui ne sont pas fonds. Alimenter (involontairement) ces strotypes  l'cole n'est pas souhaitable (on est d'accord ?). Donc, il y a bien un travail  faire pour que ce qu'on enseigne aux gamins corresponde  ce que l'on souhaite leur enseigner. On est (sur le papier) dans une dmarche de remise  plat pour repartir sur de meilleures bases.
Le problme existe bel et bien. Comme l'a soulign el_slapper, les garons sont rputs meilleurs que les filles en sciences. Savoir si c'est vrai ou si c'est faux, on s'en fout. Ce qu'on sait, c'est qu'il y a des filles trs fortes en sciences. La question maintenant est de savoir s'il n'y a pas des filles qui abordent la science en vaincues, parce qu'on leur a mis dans la tte que les garons taient meilleurs ?

----------


## TallyHo

> Et si on martle tout petit aux enfants que les filles, a fait mdecine, et les garons, informatique, on va dcourager plein de vocations - dans les deux sens, d'ailleurs. Les diffrences font les forces, certes, mais les vraies, pas les prsupposes. Et elles sont diffrentes pour chaque individu, pas pour chaque genre, ou chaque couleur de peau, ou chaque ge...


Merci de ne pas me faire dire ce que je n'ai pas dit...

Ton excuse d'autoritarisme est aussi bte que de me dire que c'est de l'autoritarisme de dire qu'un oiseau se dplace en volant... Hommes et femmes sont diffrents sur le physique, le mental et mme jusque dans la perception du monde qui les entoure. C'est un fait que tu ne peux pas renier ou alors tu renies la nature. Je suis dsol mais ce n'est pas moi qui ait cr le monde.

Je n'ai jamais dit de conditionner les gosses mais il me parait assez logique que les gens aient des prfrences naturelles dictes par leur sexe. D'ailleurs la remarque vaut aussi pour d'autres choses comme l'ethnie, dans le sport par exemple, c'est quand mme connu que certains types de physique conviennent mieux  certains types de sports car ils ont le physique adapt pour ce sport.

Je prends un exemple, ce n'est pas un hasard si tu trouves pas mal de nordiques et des habitants de l'est de l'europe dans les champions de strongmen. Ca s'explique par un hritage physique avantageux pour ces sports : taille des bras, largeur d'paules, etc... Donc le gamin, il voit trs bien ce pourquoi il est fait, o il se sent  l'aise et il va naturellement se diriger vers des activits de force dans la pratique sportive.

Aprs tu pourras toujours me dire qu'il y a des oiseaux qui ne volent pas comme les pingouins mais un cas particulier ne suffit pas  gnraliser. De mme, un gosse qui n'a pas le physique d'un nordique pourra faire des sports de force. Mais peut tre qu'il s'apercevra que ce n'est pas tout  fait son truc. Et si il persvre, il pourra peut-tre effectivement percer mais ce n'est pas une gnralit.

C'est pour cela que je trouve ridicule de vouloir tout galiser. Dans une rgion o j'ai travaill, une compagnie de bus  eu l'ide d'intgrer plus de femmes comme conducteurs. Ca partait d'un bon sentiment mais a a foir, trs peu de femmes ont candidat (form, permis pay et tout). L o je suis actuellement, ils ont eu la mme rflexion avec les mtiers du btiment, mme dconfiture. Alors les femmes sont toutes conditionnes ?

Au contraire, a me parait trs logique ces rsultats, une femme n'a pas les mmes attirances que les hommes dans les activits du  leurs diffrences. On peut prendre un exemple inverse aussi, a serait la mme.

Pour le reste, je suis d'accord, essayer de ne plus systmatiquement donner le rle de princesse rose  la fille et le rle du policier bleu au garon. Ou que les femmes et hommes soient traits de la mme faon dans le professionnel, etc... Mon propos est surtout de dire qu'il y a des diffrences naturelles dont on ne peut pas s'affranchir juste parce qu'on l'a dcid.

----------


## el_slapper

@TallyHo : pour l'essentiel, toutes ces diffrences sont une question de culture. Ma fille adore les maths, en grande partie parce que je l'ai trs tt sensibilise aux chiffres. Pas parce que les filles ont la bosse des maths.

Lindford Christie expliquait ainsi la domination des noirs sur le 100m ; parce que les gens croient que les noirs(comme lui) sont plus forts. Si un jeune noir bat un jeune blanc au sprint, tout le monde va aller dire que c'est normal. Quand c'est le blanc qui gagne, tout le monde va trouver a bizarre, et aller encourager le noir qui fatalement doit faire mieux. Parce qu'il est noir. En creux, il dnonait videmment la domination culturelle des blancs sur d'autres disciplines. Et en prenant pour exemple une discipline - la sienne - ou le potentiel physique est prpondrant, il appuyait d'autant plus sur le cot culturel ; si la domination noire sur le sprint n'est pas physique mais culturelle, alors la domination blanche dans des domaines intellectuelle est d'autant plus culturelle.

----------


## ManusDei

> Je te conseille de ne pas te voiler la face... Il y a des caractristiques physiques bien diffrentes suivant le sexe. Tu vas peut-tre me dire que les hommes ne sont pas naturellement plus forts que les femmes ou que ces dernires n'ont pas une meilleure visions priphrique ? C'est prouv et a se retrouve mme chez d'autres mammifres hein...


Ah mais je suis d'accord. Mais l'exemple des chaussettes c'est pas a, c'est qu'un homme va utiliser "rouge" l o une femme va parler de "bordeaux", "ocre" en justifiant a par les chromosomes.

C'est ignorer tout le ct social du vtement.

----------


## TallyHo

> Ah mais je suis d'accord. Mais l'exemple des chaussettes c'est pas a, c'est qu'un homme va utiliser "rouge" l o une femme va parler de "bordeaux", "ocre" en justifiant a par les chromosomes.
> 
> C'est ignorer tout le ct social du vtement.


Ok je t'ai mal compris alors  ::): 




> La question maintenant est de savoir s'il n'y a pas des filles qui abordent la science en vaincues, parce qu'on leur a mis dans la tte que les garons taient meilleurs ?


Ou que les garons ne sont pas dous pour tre sage-femme ? Parce qu'on parle quand mme beaucoup moins de a, quand a va dans l'autre sens en dfaveur des garons. Donc dj avant de penser  enlever des tiquettes de couleur, il faudrait dj s'enlever de la tte que la fille est la plus faible et de ne pas nous faire une discrimination positive  l'cole. Et c'est pour cela que je disais qu'au lieu de s'attacher  niveler la diffrence entre les sexes, on devrait dj expliquer que le sexe ne fait pas la force car chaque sexe a ses points forts mais aussi complmentaires de l'autre.

C'est le grand mal des politiques, il faut tout galiser / uniformiser au lieu d'expliquer aux gens comment vivre entre eux avec des diffrences qui peuvent apporter un enrichissement mutuel. Ben on voit o ce raisonnement nous a men...  ::roll:: 




> @TallyHo : pour l'essentiel, toutes ces diffrences sont une question de culture. Ma fille adore les maths, en grande partie parce que je l'ai trs tt sensibilise aux chiffres. Pas parce que les filles ont la bosse des maths.
> 
> Lindford Christie expliquait ainsi la domination des noirs sur le 100m ; parce que les gens croient que les noirs(comme lui) sont plus forts. Si un jeune noir bat un jeune blanc au sprint, tout le monde va aller dire que c'est normal. Quand c'est le blanc qui gagne, tout le monde va trouver a bizarre, et aller encourager le noir qui fatalement doit faire mieux. Parce qu'il est noir. En creux, il dnonait videmment la domination culturelle des blancs sur d'autres disciplines. Et en prenant pour exemple une discipline - la sienne - ou le potentiel physique est prpondrant, il appuyait d'autant plus sur le cot culturel ; si la domination noire sur le sprint n'est pas physique mais culturelle, alors la domination blanche dans des domaines intellectuelle est d'autant plus culturelle.


La domination de certains peuples dans certains sports est du  la morphologie lie  ce peuple. Ce n'est pas pour rien si un homme "pur nordique" a le torse plus grand et des jambes plus courtes qu'un homme "pur africain" par exemple. C'est parce que ce peuple vit dans le froid, qu'il a besoin de graisse et que le stockage de la graisse chez l'homme se fait au niveau abdominal. Donc l'volution humaine a privilgi le dveloppement de son torse. Et ce physique est avantageux pour certains types de sport, tout comme pour l'africain dans des sports diffrents.

Pour le sexe c'est la mme chose, que tu veuilles ou non, il y a des prdispositions plus ou moins fortes qui vont orienter les choix de la personne. On le voit clairement dans les activits diverses o il y a des majorits masculines ou fminines. Donc la Terre entire est conditionne ? Je prenais l'exemple de la force plus forte chez l'homme car c'est le plus visible mais il y en a d'autres o les femmes nous dominent naturellement aussi. Par exemple le fait de penser  plusieurs choses en mme temps. Pour simplifier, nous on est plutt monotche et elles sont multitches.

Un jour, j'ai assist  un test de prototypes de jouets donc pas encore dans le commerce et avec des nouveaux concepts. Pas compliqu, tu disposes les jouets dans la pice et tu fais entrer les gamins... Et bien je n'ai pas vu masse de filles jouer avec des jeux du type construction ou d'action... Comme je n'ai pas vu masse de garons jouer avec des jeux favorisant l'interaction et la communication. Hasard ? Conditionnement ? Certainement pas, les jouets taient inconnus et mme assez nouveaux pour certains car il a fallu un certain temps avant que les gamins comprennent le but du jeu.

Si je reprend l'exemple de ta fille, tu en es  l'tape d'aprs, l'ducation. Donc elle aime les maths car tu l'a sensibilise, trs bien, heureusement qu'on peut aborder plusieurs sujets et qu'on n'est pas enferm dans ses prdispositions. Mais je peux te retourner l'argument... Es tu certain que c'est dans ce domaine qu'elle va exceller ? Ou ne va t'elle pas plutt exceller dans des activits d'organisation par exemple, vu que les femmes sont bien meilleures que nous pour grer plusieurs tches et avoir une vue d'ensemble ? C'est de a que je te parle et pas du fait de savoir si on peut faire une activit ou pas.

Aprs pour la domination culturelle des "blancs" sur les "noirs", c'est vraiment un autre sujet  mon avis qui s'explique avec d'autres causes...

----------


## Invit

> Ou que les garons ne sont pas dous pour tre sage-femme ? Parce qu'on parle quand mme beaucoup moins de a, quand a va dans l'autre sens en dfaveur des garons. Donc dj avant de penser  enlever des tiquettes de couleur, il faudrait dj s'enlever de la tte que la fille est la plus faible et de ne pas nous faire une discrimination positive  l'cole.


Non, non. Le rapport cite aussi bien les strotypes en dfaveur du garon que ceux en dfaveur de la fille. J'ose croire que le corps enseignant n'est quand mme pas le premier abruti venu qui va tomber tte la premire dans la discrimination positive.
L'exemple des sages-femmes ne m'tais pas venu  l'esprit, j'ai t accouche 2 fois sur 3 par une sage-femme homme. Les choses voluent. Il faut maintenant s'assurer qu'elles continuent d'voluer dans le bon sens. Le retour en arrire peut aller trs trs vite. Regarde la libration des moeurs des annes 70, et regarde o on en est aujourd'hui.
Le problme de ton raisonnement bas sur les diffrences entre les sexes et les peuples, qui est vrai, c'est qu'il cantonne les individus. Ton raisonnement est juste, mais a ne veut pas dire qu'on doit considrer chaque enfant comme appartenant  une classe avec ses spcificits. C'est d'autant plus vrai aujourd'hui o la majorit des mtiers sont mixtes et o les peuples sont mtisss. On ne peut plus dire  une petite fille "non, le sport, c'est pour les garons" ou  un petit garon "non, les poupes, c'est pour les filles". Ton raisonnement est juste, mais d'un point de vue thorique. Il ne doit pas tre utilis en pratique pour duquer les enfants. L'ide derrire le nivellement des diffrences morphologiques n'est pas de les renier, mais de se concentrer sur les diffrences individuelles, et non collectives. Cultiver les diffrences entre les catgories d'individus n'est dfinitivement pas une bonne ide.

----------


## ManusDei

> Un jour, j'ai assist  un test de prototypes de jouets donc pas encore dans le commerce et avec des nouveaux concepts. Pas compliqu, tu disposes les jouets dans la pice et tu fais entrer les gamins... Et bien je n'ai pas vu masse de filles jouer avec des jeux du type construction ou d'action... Comme je n'ai pas vu masse de garons jouer avec des jeux favorisant l'interaction et la communication. Hasard ? Conditionnement ? Certainement pas, les jouets taient inconnus et mme assez nouveaux pour certains car il a fallu un certain temps avant que les gamins comprennent le but du jeu.


Les jouets de construction a n'a rien de nouveau. Les jouets d'action non plus je pense (pas sr de ce que tu appelles comme a).
Idem pour les jouets favorisant l'interaction et la communication.

----------


## TallyHo

> Le problme de ton raisonnement bas sur les diffrences entre les sexes et les peuples, qui est vrai, c'est qu'il cantonne les individus. Ton raisonnement est juste, mais a ne veut pas dire qu'on doit considrer chaque enfant comme appartenant  une classe avec ses spcificits. C'est d'autant plus vrai aujourd'hui o la majorit des mtiers sont mixtes et o les peuples sont mtisss. On ne peut plus dire  une petite fille "non, le sport, c'est pour les garons" ou  un petit garon "non, les poupes, c'est pour les filles". Ton raisonnement est juste, mais d'un point de vue thorique. Il ne doit pas tre utilis en pratique pour duquer les enfants. L'ide derrire le nivellement des diffrences morphologiques n'est pas de les renier, mais de se concentrer sur les diffrences individuelles, et non collectives. Cultiver les diffrences entre les catgories d'individus n'est dfinitivement pas une bonne ide.


C'est loin d'tre une thorie, c'est au contraire ancr et hrit. La thorie c'est vous qui la tenez en faisant des plans sur la comte. Tu auras beau dcrter qu'un mtier est mixte, a ne changera pas le fait que certains mtiers n'attirent pas les garons ou les filles parce que... Ce sont justement des garons ou des filles.

Donc, encore une fois, je ne dis pas de ranger les enfants dans des catgories ou de les forcer  faire des maths parce que ce sont des garons mais c'est de l'anglisme de renier ce qui fait un garon et une fille sous prtexte d'galit. Comme c'est de l'anglisme de renier que tel type de morphologie qui correspond  tel sport est un atout pour le peuple qui a cette morphologie. Etc...

Admettre les diffrences est au contraire un grand progrs. La rgression c'est l'uniformisation car c'est la solution de contournement. On n'arrive pas  rsoudre un "problme", hop on supprime le "problme". Grand classique politique, dites nous ce que vous voulez, on vous apprendra  vous en passer.

J'ai une autre ide pour vous... Ok on favorise quand mme l'galit avec la suppression des tiquettes, lgifrer pour une galit de droits (et dans les deux sens), etc... Bien entendu qu'on doit faire a. Mais aprs... Pourquoi ne pas laisser tout simplement faire les choses au lieu de vouloir faire du forcing en dcrtant une galit anglique ? Et puis si il s'avre qu'il y a effectivement des mtiers qui sont plus courtiss que d'autres en fonction des sexes, qu'est ce qu'on en  faire aprs tout ? Ce sera l'expression naturelle et voila. D'ailleurs c'est peut-tre mme ce qui se passe actuellement et c'est peut-tre vous qui vous trompez compltement.




> Les jouets de construction a n'a rien de nouveau. Les jouets d'action non plus je pense (pas sr de ce que tu appelles comme a).
> Idem pour les jouets favorisant l'interaction et la communication.


Tu regardes le doigt au lieu de regarder la lune...

Ce qu'il fallait retenir, c'est que les gamins taient devant des jeux avec de nouveaux concepts donc ils ne savaient pas comment ils fonctionnaient. Quand ils ont compris et qu'ils ont fait le tour des jeux, ils ont t vers ceux qui leur plaisait et c'est l que j'ai bien t oblig de constater que les garons jouaient plutt  des jeux de garons on va dire et idem pour les filles.

----------


## Invit

> Donc, encore une fois, je ne dis pas de ranger les enfants dans des catgories ou de les forcer  faire des maths parce que ce sont des garons mais c'est de l'anglisme de renier ce qui fait un garon et une fille sous prtexte d'galit. Comme c'est de l'anglisme de renier que tel type de morphologie qui correspond  tel sport est un atout pour le peuple qui a cette morphologie. Etc...


Les garons et les filles aujourd'hui ne sont pas les mmes que ceux d'il y a cinquante ans. Les cultures ont volu. Ce qui est dpass est devenu un strotype. Admettons que tel type de morphologie offre des prdispositions  un sport donn. a empche les autres peuples de pratiquer et d'aimer le sport en question ? Donc, quelle est la conclusion pratique de cette "vrit" (puisque ce n'est pas une thorie)  l'cole ? On devrait changer le barme de l'athltisme en fonction de la couleur ?




> Admettre les diffrences est au contraire un grand progrs. La rgression c'est l'uniformisation car c'est la solution de contournement. On n'arrive pas  rsoudre un "problme", hop on supprime le "problme". Grand classique politique, dites nous ce que vous voulez, on vous apprendra  vous en passer.


Mais encore une fois, qui parle de renier les diffrences ? Il est question ici de ne pas traiter diffremment les garons et les filles  l'cole. Franchement, tu trouves normal qu'on note diffremment les garons et les filles au sport au bac, sans tenir compte de la carrure ni des comptences physiques de chacun ?




> Pourquoi ne pas laisser tout simplement faire les choses au lieu de vouloir faire du forcing en dcrtant une galit anglique ?


Quel forcing ? Cet argument serait valable si on instaurait des quotas de sages-femmes hommes ou de maons filles, ou si on dcrtait que la moyenne des garons en franais doit tre quivalente  celle des filles. L je ne vois vraiment pas en quoi il y a forcing.






> Ce qu'il fallait retenir, c'est que les gamins taient devant des jeux avec de nouveaux concepts donc ils ne savaient pas comment ils fonctionnaient. Quand ils ont compris et qu'ils ont fait le tour des jeux, ils ont t vers ceux qui leur plaisait et c'est l que j'ai bien t oblig de constater que les garons jouaient plutt  des jeux de garons on va dire et idem pour les filles.


J'ai constat exactement l'inverse en crche. Les gars se ruaient sur les poupons. On pourrait dterrer des tudes srieuses sur la question, mais quel que soit le rsultat, je ne crois pas que a justifie un traitement diffrent des gars et des filles  l'cole. Personne ne veut forcer les filles  jouer aux petites voitures et les gars  jouer aux barbies. L'ide ici est de proposer les barbies et les petites voitures aux deux sexes.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)J'ai constat exactement l'inverse en crche. Les gars se ruaient sur les poupons. On pourrait dterrer des tudes srieuses sur la question, mais quel que soit le rsultat, je ne crois pas que a justifie un traitement diffrent des gars et des filles  l'cole. Personne ne veut forcer les filles  jouer aux petites voitures et les gars  jouer aux barbies. L'ide ici est de proposer les barbies et les petites voitures aux deux sexes.


Voil, mieux que je n'aurais su dire. Si arrives  18 ans, les filles foncent en mdecine alors que les garons foncent en info, c'est en grande partie parce que notre inconscient leur a bourr le mou avec a. Il ne s'agit pas de forcer ma fille  faire du kung-fu. Il s'agit de lui laisser honntement le choix.

----------


## TallyHo

> a empche les autres peuples de pratiquer et d'aimer le sport en question ?


Je n'ai pas dit a, je dis simplement qu'une personne va naturellement prfrer ou exceller dans des activits en fonction de comment elle est foutue. Et donc si on voit des mtiers plutt masculins ou fminins par exemple, a ne s'explique pas que par du conditionnement.




> Mais encore une fois, qui parle de renier les diffrences ? Il est question ici de ne pas traiter diffremment les garons et les filles  l'cole.


C'est paradoxal... Peux tu m'expliquer comment tu ne traites pas diffremment en n'omettant pas les diffrences ? Une fille n'a pas la mme psychologie qu'un garon (ou inversement) donc tu es oblig de la ou le traiter diffremment de son camarade.




> Franchement, tu trouves normal qu'on note diffremment les garons et les filles au sport au bac, sans tenir compte de la carrure ni des comptences physiques de chacun ?


Ben oui tiens mais c'est bien sur ! Le gamin qui n'est pas sportif va se ramasser aux 100m mais peut exceller dans d'autres activits o les autres se sont ramasss. Donc on met des points en plus  ces camarades dans ces activits ? Syndrome de l'galit  tout prix... C'est ce que je disais, tant qu'on n'apprendra pas aux gosses  s'accepter comme ils sont avec leurs qualits et leurs dfauts, on tombera dans ces travers angliques.

On ne peut pas tre bon partout, il n'y a aucune honte  a, aujourd'hui on va apprendre de quelqu'un de plus fort dans un domaine, demain ce sera  nous de lui apprendre quelque chose dans notre domaine. Tout comme il n'y a aucune honte d'tre fille ou garon, chaque sexe a ses forces. C'est a qu'on devrait apprendre  nos gosses.




> Quel forcing ? Cet argument serait valable si on instaurait des quotas de sages-femmes hommes ou de maons filles, ou si on dcrtait que la moyenne des garons en franais doit tre quivalente  celle des filles. L je ne vois vraiment pas en quoi il y a forcing.


Ils n'en sont pas  fixer des quotas mais certains discours politiques sont quand mme incitatifs. Mais  aucun moment ils se posent la simple question de savoir si il n'y a pas beaucoup de femmes maons par exemple, c'est peut-tre parce que a ne les attire pas en gnral car... Ce sont justement des femmes avec des prfrences de femmes.




> Les gars se ruaient sur les poupons.


Oui bien sur... D'ailleurs je le vois tous les nols avec les gamins de la famille ou des proches et amis, la liste de voeux des garons c'est Barbie et les filles c'est les camions de pompiers... C'est classique...

----------


## TallyHo

> Il ne s'agit pas de forcer ma fille  faire du kung-fu. Il s'agit de lui laisser honntement le choix.


Sauf que ce n'est pas le propos... Encore un fois, il n'est pas question de forcer mais de dire qu'il y a des diffrences fondamentales qui jouent dans les prfrences de chacun et qu'il est illusoire de croire  une "uniformisation".

Et une fois de plus, ce n'est pas parce que tu vas dcrter demain que tout le monde peut faire n'importe quoi comme mtier (ce qui est le cas dj au passage), que tu auras une rue de femmes dans des secteurs o il y en a peu et inversement pour les hommes.

----------


## Invit

> Je n'ai pas dit a, je dis simplement qu'une personne va naturellement prfrer ou exceller dans des activits en fonction de comment elle est foutue. Et donc si on voit des mtiers plutt masculins ou fminins par exemple, a ne s'explique pas que par du conditionnement.


Oui, mais ce n'est pas le sujet ! Quelle est l'application pratique de cet tat de fait dans la manire d'duquer les enfants  l'cole ?






> C'est paradoxal... Peux tu m'expliquer comment tu ne traites pas diffremment en n'omettant pas les diffrences ? Une fille n'a pas la mme psychologie qu'un garon (ou inversement) donc tu es oblig de la ou le traiter diffremment de son camarade.


Justement. On traite les enfants en fonction de leurs diffrences individuelles. Pas des spcificits de leur sexe. On ne peut pas traiter toutes les filles selon les spcificits psychologiques dominantes chez la femme. Donc, on met de ct les spcificits psychologiques dominantes chez la femme. Dans le cas contraire, on alimente  l'cole la marginalisation des garons qui ont des caractristiques de filles et des filles qui ont des caractristiques de garons. 






> Ben oui tiens mais c'est bien sur ! Le gamin qui n'est pas sportif va se ramasser aux 100m mais peut exceller dans d'autres activits o les autres se sont ramasss. Donc on met des points en plus  ces camarades dans ces activits ? Syndrome de l'galit  tout prix... C'est ce que je disais, tant qu'on n'apprendra pas aux gosses  s'accepter comme ils sont avec leurs qualits et leurs dfauts, on tombera dans ces travers angliques.


Ben non, l c'est l'inverse. Il s'agit de traiter de la mme manire les garons et les filles. Donc, de ne pas changer le barme en fonction du sexe (du moins, je le comprend comme a).




> chaque sexe a ses forces. C'est a qu'on devrait apprendre  nos gosses.


Dsole de ressortir encore mes travers angliques (je peux pas m'empcher), mais non. Apprendre  mes enfants qu'ils ont les forces et les faiblesses de leur sexe, je ne trouve pas a bien, et je trouve que c'est erronn. Mes enfants, comme tous les enfants, ont leurs propres forces et leurs propres faiblesses. Que ces caractristiques soient dominantes ou non chez l'homme ou la femme, on s'en tape.






> Oui bien sur... D'ailleurs je le vois tous les nols avec les gamins de la famille ou des proches et amis, la liste de voeux des garons c'est Barbie et les filles c'est les camions de pompiers... C'est classique...


Marrant que tu ne puisses pas croire que les gars peuvent aimer changer la couche de poupons en plastique.

----------


## TallyHo

> Oui, mais ce n'est pas le sujet !


Ha ben si la psychologie de l'enfant n'est pas le sujet...




> On traite les enfants en fonction de leurs diffrences individuelles. Pas des spcificits de leur sexe.


Et les deux en mme temps, non ?

Et si je suis ta logique et que je reprend l'exemple du sport  l'cole, vestiaire mixte et douche commune au stade ?




> Que ces caractristiques soient dominantes ou non chez l'homme ou la femme, on s'en tape.


On ne s'en tape pas vraiment puisque a fait parti d'eux. Peut-tre que a t'emmerde pour ton argumentation mais c'est un fait que tu vas avoir du mal  contredire : garons et filles sont physiologiquement et psychologiquement diffrents. Aprs si tu veux me prouver le contraire, ok je suis open mais il va falloir argumenter avec du trs lourd.




> Marrant que tu ne puisses pas croire que les gars peuvent aimer changer la couche de poupons en plastique.


Ton propos n'est plus le mme... Il y a une diffrence entre dire que tous les garons se ruent sur les poupes et dire que a l'amuse de changer une couche  l'occasion. Maintenant la question est de savoir si les garons demandent majoritairement des poupons  nol.

----------


## ManusDei

> Tu regardes le doigt au lieu de regarder la lune...
> 
> Ce qu'il fallait retenir, c'est que les gamins taient devant des jeux avec de nouveaux concepts donc ils ne savaient pas comment ils fonctionnaient. Quand ils ont compris et qu'ils ont fait le tour des jeux, ils ont t vers ceux qui leur plaisait et c'est l que j'ai bien t oblig de constater que les garons jouaient plutt  des jeux de garons on va dire et idem pour les filles.


Dfini "nouveau" concept. Parce que si tu peux le rattacher  "jeu de construction" c'est que le concept est pas si nouveau que a.

----------


## Invit

> Ton propos n'est plus le mme... Il y a une diffrence entre dire que tous les garons se ruent sur les poupes et dire que a l'amuse de changer une couche  l'occasion. Maintenant la question est de savoir si les garons demandent majoritairement des poupons  nol.


J'ai dit que c'tait dans une crche. On parle d'une poigne de petits gars de 1 ou 2 ans l. Donc oui, je trouve marrant que tu ne puisses pas croire qu'ils se ruaient sur les poupons.

----------


## el_slapper

> Sauf que ce n'est pas le propos... Encore un fois, il n'est pas question de forcer mais de dire qu'il y a des diffrences fondamentales qui jouent dans les prfrences de chacun et qu'il est illusoire de croire  une "uniformisation".
> 
> Et une fois de plus, ce n'est pas parce que tu vas dcrter demain que tout le monde peut faire n'importe quoi comme mtier (ce qui est le cas dj au passage), que tu auras une rue de femmes dans des secteurs o il y en a peu et inversement pour les hommes.


Non, mais toi tu graves une diffrence statistique dans le marbre. Ma sur a t 4 fois championne de France de hockey sur glace, et avec tes thories, elle n'aurait mme pas eu le droit d'essayer. C'est pour a que ton discours est vil. Tu veux enfermer des gens dans des cases. On s'en fout qu'il y aie autant de filles que de garons qui jouent au hockey sur glace. L'important, c'est que les enfants, tous les enfants, aient le choix. Tiens, le seul joueur Franais  lavoir jou a dernire coupe du monde est un homme de couleur. Si on partait du principe que c'est un sport de blanc, il n'aurait jamais eu sa chance. Il est mont en finale, en plus.

Le but du jeu n'est pas d'obliger, il est d'interdire d'interdire. De permettre  Marie Curie de bosser dans un mtier "d'homme". Au prof extraordinaire qui a dirig la petite section de ma fille de faire un mtier "de femme". Sans les juger en permanence. Sans les inonder de prjugs. D'ailleurs, dans le temps, la mdecine, c'tait un mtier d'hommes.....

----------


## Zirak

> Maintenant la question est de savoir si les garons demandent majoritairement des poupons  nol.


En mme temps, pourquoi ils demanderaient des poupons, puisqu'on les conditionne ds la naissance au fait que les poupons sont pour les filles ??  ::mouarf:: 


Vous nous refaites une Windowsite presque la :

"On apprend  utiliser Windows et Office  l'cole, car ceux sont les plus utiliss dans le monde du travail"

"Ceux sont les plus utiliss dans le monde du travail, car tout le monde a appris la dessus  l'cole"


Forcment, un petit garon a qui tu achtes sans cesse des jouets de garons, des trucs bleus et autres, va forcment, inconsciemment, aller de lui-mme vers ce type de jouet quand tu lui file un catalogue ou une pile de jouets. C'est un peu la base du conditionnement non ?

Donc je ne vois pas comment tu peux dire que "naturellement" les garons vont vers ce type de jouet. On le fait inconsciemment aussi, tellement c'est encr profondment, mais pratiquement tout le monde lve ses enfants comme a. C'est du conditionnement dans le conditionnement si je puis dire...

----------


## TallyHo

> Tu veux enfermer des gens dans des cases.


D'un autre ct, ce n'est pas comme si je ne t'avais pas rpt 100 fois que ce n'est pas mon propos d'enfermer les gens dans des cases... Essayes de me relire en enlevant tes filtres...




> On parle d'une poigne de petits gars de 1 ou 2 ans l.


Une poigne a ne fait pas une thorie... En tout cas, pas en face de la physiologie humaine.




> C'est du conditionnement dans le conditionnement si je puis dire...


Ha ou voila... C'est un complot parental... J'aurais du y penser !  ::mrgreen:: 

Vous prenez tous les parents pour des dbiles ou quoi ? Vous croyez tre uniques ? Vous croyez que certains parents ne sensibilisent pas leurs enfants  plusieurs activits peu importe le sexe de l'enfant ? Par exemple, ma mre m'a bien gav avec la cuisine et le maquillage puisque c'tait son mtier... Mais  ces parents l, a ne les a pas empch non plus de voir que j'tais un garon avec les spcificits d'un garon.

----------


## Zirak

> Ha ou voila... C'est un complot parental... J'aurais du y penser ! 
> 
> Vous prenez tous les parents pour des dbiles ou quoi ? *Vous croyez tre uniques ?* Vous croyez que certains parents ne sensibilisent pas leurs enfants  plusieurs activits peu importe le sexe de l'enfant ? Par exemple, ma mre m'a bien gav avec la cuisine et le maquillage puisque c'tait son mtier... Mais  ces parents l, a ne les a pas empch non plus de voir que j'tais un garon avec les spcificits d'un garon.


N'ayant moi-mme pas d'enfants non :p

Mais fais l'exprience le jour o tu auras ton premier, on va forcment t'offrir des fringues ou des peluches. Si tu annonces que ta copine attends un garon, tu verras qu'on t'offrira plus de bleu que de rose, tous les parents ne sont pas dbiles, mais tout le monde a la mme raction quand mme.

Des gens qui achtent des trucs unisexe, je ne suis pas convaincu que soit si majoritaires que cela par exemple.

----------


## Invit

> D'un autre ct, ce n'est pas comme si je ne t'avais pas rpt 100 fois que ce n'est pas mon propos d'enfermer les gens dans des cases... Essayes de me relire en enlevant tes filtres...


Mais c'est toi qui ne t'expliques pas. Tu dfends la position que les filles doivent tre traites diffremment des garons  l'cole. Tu ne dis pas comment, pour toi, a devrait se traduire dans la pratique. Donc en gros, tu trouves qu'on a des ides trop angliques, mais tu t'abstiens de donner les tiennes.

----------


## TallyHo

> Mais c'est toi qui ne t'expliques pas. Tu dfends la position que les filles doivent tre traites diffremment des garons  l'cole. Tu ne dis pas comment, pour toi, a devrait se traduire dans la pratique. Donc en gros, tu trouves qu'on a des ides trop angliques, mais tu t'abstiens de donner les tiennes.


On n'a pas besoin de couper les cheveux en 4 et de s'inventer des problmes. Et surtout pas avec cette uniformisation maladive de merde si chre  nos politiques...

Et pour te rpondre, o as tu vu que l'cole fait des diffrences ? Tu as dj vu un instit engueuler un garon car il joue  la poupe ? Je vois plutt le contraire... Si a arrive et que les gosses se moquent de lui, l'instit va plutt faire la morale en expliquant que chacun est diffrent.

Donc si je devais dfendre un truc, ce serait a, duquez les gamins  la tolrance, comme a se fait maintenant d'ailleurs. Et pas esquiver le truc en prtextant je ne sais quelle connerie d'uniformisation pour viter de peut-tre voir une diffrence qui pourrait ventuellement et sous certaines conditions perturber un enfant qui au final en a rien  foutre de nos blablablatages d'adultes compliqus, lui il veut jouer avec sa poupe et son camion et c'est tout. Et si un camarade l'embte, l'instit est l. Enfin de compte... Ce qui se passe aujourd'hui...  ::): 

Sinon j'ai une question... Le business est balaise pour dtecter les modes voire les crer, observer la socit, etc... Ils sont obligs de nous connatre pour vendre. Dans ce cas, si les garons demandent des poupes, comment expliquer qu'ils ne se soient pas rus sur ce march ?

Autre chose... Comment expliquer qu'on trouve pas mal de femmes dans l'esthtisme ? Conditionnement ou relle attirance du au spcificits de la femme ? A en croire plusieurs tudes depuis des annes, la femme a un meilleur odorat et une meilleur perception des couleurs. Exemple : http://journals.plos.org/plosone/art...l.pone.0111733 ... Donc ce ne serait peut-tre pas un conditionnement ou un hasard total que ce secteur soit majoritairement fminin. On peut trouver d'autres exemples...

Donc s'il vous plait, au lieu de me faire dire ce que je n'ai pas dit ou de rester accrocher  votre anglisme, merci de dbattre srieusement en apportant un minimum d'lments et de rflexion objective. Mais bon... J'ai l'impression qu'on va  nouveau repartir dans un dbat de sentiments et non d'ides... Comme d'hab' quoi...  ::?:

----------


## Invit

> Je ne dfends rien, juste qu'on n'a pas besoin de couper les cheveux en 4 et de s'inventer des problmes. Et surtout pas avec cette uniformisation maladive de merde si chre  nos politiques...
> 
> Et pour te rpondre, o as tu vu que l'cole fait des diffrences ? Tu as dj vu un instit engueuler un garon car il joue  la poupe ? Je vois plutt le contraire... Si a arrive et que les gosses se moquent de lui, l'instit va plutt faire la morale en expliquant que chacun est diffrent.


Beh forcment, si tu ne lis pas le document qui fait l'objet du dbat... https://www.reseau-canope.fr/outils-...ier-degre.html
Aprs, tu peux ne pas tre croire le constat qu'il font, mais dans ce cas, mettre un pansement sur un bobo qui n'existe pas, a ne fera pas grand mal. 




> Sinon j'ai une question... Le business est balaise pour dtecter les modes voire les crer, observer la socit, etc... Ils sont obligs de nous connatre pour vendre. Dans ce cas, si les garons demandent des poupes, comment expliquer qu'ils ne se soient pas rus sur ce march ?


Parce que les enfants de 1 et 2 ans ne sont pas un march cible.





> Autre chose... Comment expliquer qu'on trouve pas mal de femmes dans l'esthtisme ? Conditionnement ou relle attirance du au spcificits de la femme ? A en croire plusieurs tudes depuis des annes, la femme a un meilleur odorat et une meilleur perception des couleurs. Exemple : http://journals.plos.org/plosone/art...l.pone.0111733 ... Donc ce ne serait peut-tre pas un conditionnement ou un hasard total que ce secteur soit majoritairement fminin. On peut trouver d'autres exemples...


Encore une fois, personne ne dit le contraire. Ce qui est dit dans ce fil, c'est que les futurs esthticiens ne doivent pas tre dcourags  l'cole.




> Donc s'il vous plait, au lieu de me faire dire ce que je n'ai pas dit ou de rester accrocher  votre anglisme, merci de dbattre srieusement en apportant un minimum d'lments et de rflexion objective. Mais bon... J'ai l'impression qu'on va  nouveau repartir dans un dbat de sentiments et non d'ides... Comme d'hab' quoi...


Si tu estimes que le dbat n'est pas srieux, pourquoi te fatiguer  rpondre ? Heureusement que je suis pas susceptible, c'est limite insultant. Ah c'tait intentionel ? Pardon.

----------


## Grogro

Avec les ABCD de l'galit le gouvernement, et surtout les mdias partisans, ont accumul les erreurs de communications les plus critiques. D'abord, la reductio ad hitlerium de tout commencement de dbut d'interrogation (je ne parle mme pas d'opposition) du haut de leur morgue de oints du seigneur parisiens qui, c'est bien connu, ne peuvent jamais avoir tort. C'est un comportement que plus personne n'est prt  accepter et cela a radicalis ce qui n'tait pas au dpart une opposition frontale. Une opposition dure rpond en miroir au sectarisme des gouvernants qui en rponse se braquent encore plus : c'est un effet boule de neige classique. D'un malentendu qui pouvait tre facilement dissip en retirant et en rcrivant le texte, on en a fait une guerre de tranches. "On" a projet l'image qu'on voulait rduquer la socit, et plus spcifiquement les garons ds le plus jeune ge forcment coupables de sexisme. Cela a pris des proportions phnomnales en raison du contexte de dfiance totale des mdias et de la classe dirigeante : une frange importante de la socit a cru qu'on voulait fminiser les garons, que NVB rvait de les voir porter des robes et s'habiller en rose et les forcer  faire pipi assis (quand on s'extasie rgulirement sur les conneries des bobos sudois, c'est l'image qu'on projette). En terme de com' c'est tout ce qui ne fallait pas faire.

C'est un trs bon exemple qui illustre les limites d'un mode de gouvernance verticalis  l'extrme. Or, l'enjeu tant de lutter contre l'auto-censure et de diminuer certaines formes d'inhibition, il faut influer sur le comportement. Ce genre de chose ne se dcrte pas du haut vers le bas, c'est contraire  la psychologie humaine. En conomie comportementale, on sait que pour favoriser certains comportements, il existe une mthode efficace et peu coteuse qui s'appelle "to nudge". Il ne s'agit pas d'imposer quoique ce soir mais d'inciter sans contraindre, discrtement. On veut,  terme, favoriser une plus grande galit entre hommes et femmes. Constatation : ce qui est masculin est valoris et ce qui est fminin est rabaiss. Plan d'action : sans discours messianique fracassant, sans novlangue, revaloriser le fminin. Les amricains l'ont compris avec des campagnes virales comme celles de Always. 

Ce n'est pas le rle de l'cole qui a vocation  instruire,  transmettre le savoir, c'est un rle  dvouer  la socit toute entire. A partir d'un constat qui tait juste, le gouvernement s'est totalement fourvoy dans le plan d'action. Il ne fallait pas passer par l'cole surtout compte tenu des lourdeurs de l'EN et de la sacralisation de l'cole dans la socit franaise, mais par la socit civile. Ce qui aurait pu tre fait, c'est une dmarche socitale collective, par lobbying, pour d'une part dsexualiser les jouets, la mode, et les modles proposs aux petites filles, d'autres part retrouver la neutralit de la majorit des jouets et jeux. Troisimement on virer le bleu de l'habillage des jeux d'veil scientifiques et y placer un garon et une fille. Ca ne cote rien, c'est tout con et a ne brusque personne. Le bleu est la couleur des garons et le rose des filles. C'est arbitraire, il n'en a pas toujours t ainsi, mais c'est comme a. Il faut en tenir compte et promouvoir des gammes de jouets mixtes sans se reposer sur une couleur dominante. Il faut se souvenir que jusqu'au milieu des annes 90 l'immense majorit des jeux taient mixtes, y compris les Legos comme le montrent les publicits des annes 80. Depuis on s'est aperu qu'il est plus rentable de vendre un vlo rose et un vlo bleu. On a segment le marketing pour vendre plusieurs fois le mme produit  une famille (et a marche le pire). En segmentant on a renforc certains strotypes jusqu' la caricature par effet de bord. On y pense pas spontanment, mais il y a eu aussi une trs forte pousse puritaine aux USA rendant suspect des garons et des filles qui jouent ensemble. Cette demande de sparation a forcment des rpercussions sur le march du jouet. C'est un autre facteur. 

Si on veut faire voluer les mentalits, a ne se fait pas de force. Ce n'est pas un rle qu'on peut assigner  l'cole. Ca passe par un mouvement de socit et a prend du temps. Avant de permettre une prise de conscience, il faut dresser un constat. La seule chose que peut faire l'cole, c'est se reposer sur le poids des _exempla_ selon une vieille mthode mdivale. On veut plus de filles dans l'info : qui connait Grace Hooper ou Ada Lovelace ? Mais cela implique une cole qui *instruit* et mancipe, tout ce dont les pdagogos ont en horreur.

Pour en revenir aux vnements franais, le ministre de l'EN ayant manifest au cours des annes prcdentes (a commence sous Sarko) un certain intrt pour la thorie du genre, on a rapidement surinterprt la volont du gouvernement. Le jargon spcifique de l'EN n'a pas aid  dissiper le malentendu. Pire, les mdias ont diabolis immdiatement l'opposition et ont ni l'existence mme d'une thorie du genre qu'on invoquait pourtant ouvertement un an ou deux auparavant. A partir de l, la messe est dite et les positions de chaque camp sont devenues caricaturales, y compris dans les arguments invoqus. Or la thorie du genre qui plait tant aux mdias no-bourgeois a passe mal en France pour des raisons culturelles. Tout comme plus gnralement les "studies" dont sont si friands les amricains. Nous sommes trop rationalistes, cartsiens, et surtout nous avons une vision fondamentalement positiviste de la science. Pour aller plus loin, on retrouve dans la controverse entre les pro et anti _gender_ le dbat classique en philosophie entre l'inn et l'acquis. Entre l'essentialisme et l'existentialisme (un excellent sujet pour le cours de philo en terminale !). L encore, l'erreur est d'adopter une vision binaire, tranche et politique. La gauche croit  l'acquis et la droite  l'inn. C'est trs con.

----------


## TallyHo

> Aprs, tu peux ne pas tre croire le constat qu'il font, mais dans ce cas, mettre un pansement sur un bobo qui n'existe pas, a ne fera pas grand mal.


Ou... Ajoutons encore des pages dans les codes, ils ne psent pas assez lourds...




> Parce que les enfants de 1 et 2 ans ne sont pas un march cible.


Et pourquoi ne le seraient ils pas ? Il n'y a que des enfants de 1 ou 2 ans ?




> Encore une fois, personne ne dit le contraire. Ce qui est dit dans ce fil, c'est que les futurs esthticiens ne doivent pas tre dcourags  l'cole.


Est ce que j'ai dit le contraire ?




> Si tu estimes que le dbat n'est pas srieux, pourquoi te fatiguer  rpondre ?


Je prviens car je vois qu'on me sort les arguments du type "ma fille ceci", "ma soeur cela"... Je salue les performances de leurs petits bouts, mais c'est du sentimental, a n'a rien d'objectif  ::): 




> ...


Ce qui passe mal, c'est de pointer du doigt les instits qui font comme ils peuvent et avec les moyens qu'ils ont malheureusement...

Quand tu vois dans le rapport "pas de jeu de foot pour les filles", je sais qu'on ne peut pas faire d'un cas une gnralit mais je n'ai jamais entendu a de ma vie  l'cole ou au stade car je donnais des cours aux enfants quand j'tais plus jeune. Je serais vraiment curieux de savoir comment ils en sont arrivs  ce constat gnralis, quelles coles ont t observes, etc... J'avoue ne pas avoir lu le PDF, juste la page web, alors peut-tre qu'ils dtaillent mieux dans le PDF.




> En conomie comportementale, on sait que pour favoriser certains comportements, il existe une mthode efficace et peu coteuse qui s'appelle "to nudge". Il ne s'agit pas d'imposer quoique ce soir mais d'inciter sans contraindre, discrtement.


Ou mais l attention... Tu entres dans le terrain de la "manipulation"... Bientt tu vas te faire taxer de on-sait-quoi  ::D:

----------


## Mdinoc

@Grogro: Pour moi, il faut agir non seulement hors de l'cole, mais aussi dans celle-ci: Elle a une trop grosse influence pour tre ignore, les strotypes doivent donc en tre retirs comme ils doivent tre retirs ailleurs.

----------


## TallyHo

Sans oublier de couper le nez des filles et de leur enlever un oeil pour uniformiser leur niveau d'odorat et de vision avec ceux des garons...  ::mrgreen:: 

Rhooo ! C'est bon, je taquine...  :;):

----------


## Invit

> Ce qui aurait pu tre fait, c'est une dmarche socitale collective, par lobbying, pour d'une part dsexualiser les jouets, la mode, et les modles proposs aux petites filles, d'autres part retrouver la neutralit de la majorit des jouets et jeux. Troisimement on virer le bleu de l'habillage des jeux d'veil scientifiques et y placer un garon et une fille. Ca ne cote rien, c'est tout con et a ne brusque personne. Le bleu est la couleur des garons et le rose des filles. C'est arbitraire, il n'en a pas toujours t ainsi, mais c'est comme a. Il faut en tenir compte et promouvoir des gammes de jouets mixtes sans se reposer sur une couleur dominante. Il faut se souvenir que jusqu'au milieu des annes 90 l'immense majorit des jeux taient mixtes, y compris les Legos comme le montrent les publicits des annes 80. Depuis on s'est aperu qu'il est plus rentable de vendre un vlo rose et un vlo bleu. On a segment le marketing pour vendre plusieurs fois le mme produit  une famille (et a marche le pire). En segmentant on a renforc certains strotypes jusqu' la caricature par effet de bord. On y pense pas spontanment, mais il y a eu aussi une trs forte pousse puritaine aux USA rendant suspect des garons et des filles qui jouent ensemble. Cette demande de sparation a forcment des rpercussions sur le march du jouet. C'est un autre facteur.


Comment on fait a par lobbying ? Tu peux envoyer un lien vers la campagne Always dont tu parles ?
Je me souviens des campagnes anti anorexie menes par Dove et cie. L, si je ne me trompe pas, on avait incit les markteux (mais comment ?)  se donner une bonne image en mettant des femmes rondes dans leur pub. Des spots sur FR3 ? (c'est une vraie question)

----------


## ManusDei

> Des gens qui achtent des trucs unisexe, je ne suis pas convaincu que soit si majoritaires que cela par exemple.


Et t'as beaucoup beaucoup mais beaucoup moins de choix. Dans certains magasins pour enfant tu as le rayon fille (rose) et le rayon garon (bleu). Il y est quasi impossible de trouver des vtements verts, orange, jaune.

----------


## TallyHo

> on avait incit les markteux (*mais comment ?*)  se donner une bonne image


Tu poses la question ? C'est comme les lessiviers qui se vantent de donner 1  telle association cologique alors qu'ils polluent comme des porcs. Mais ils le font car a leur permet d'acheter une bonne image et surtout que a multiplie les ventes. Parce que si ce n'est que pour la bonne image, le business s'en fout un peu de a, c'est la loi du profit qui compte avant tout.

Ensuite changer la couleur des packaging, je n'y crois pas une seconde. D'une il faut convaincre les industriels et il y a des sacrs clients en face. Quand on voit qu'on n'est dj pas foutu de rgler un contentieux cologique en France sous prtexte conomique et qui pose quand mme de srieuses questions de sant, je suis pessimiste pour une question de couleurs  rgler avec des acteurs internationaux. De deux, si a se fait, on en parlera quand la gnration actuelle sera au boulot et je vous parie qu'on aura toujours les mmes mtiers plbiscits par les filles et les garons car on ne changera pas la physiologie des gamins. Et ce sera quoi la prochaine tape de l'uniformisation ? On va maquiller nos gosses en gris tous les matins avant l'cole car il ne faudra surtout pas leur montrer qu'il y a des noirs et des blancs ?

Oui j'exagre mais il faut arrter de dlirer 2 minutes... L'cole ne fera rien et mme si on met en place ce qui est prconis car l'cole est loin de tout faire dans l'ducation. Il y a aussi les parents mais surtout l'extrieur. Et a, ce n'est pas demain que a changera. Si on s'en tient au ct fminin, il faudrait alors liminer les films de Q qui traitent les femmes comme des sal*pes ; il faudrait lutter contre les rseaux de prostitution ; il faudrait supprimer toutes les sries o le seul talent de l'hrone est d'avoir des seins normes dans une tenue pigeonnante ; mme punition pour les mangas qui stigmatisent pas mal les jeunes filles ; il faudra rviser la littrature, les contes de princesses, les dessins anims parce que a fait juste un peu chier de voir des princes charmants sauver des princesses, trop macho ! Adieu Shrek ! ; etc etc etc...

En gros, il faudrait modifier le monde juste parce que, nous franais, un jour comme a notre ministre s'est leve du mauvais pied et c'est dit "Trouvons un problme aujourd'hui ! Ca va me dtendre de projeter mon malaise sur les autres...". Alors qu'il est beaucoup plus facile d'apprendre aux gamins la tolrance, la prise de recul, parler avec eux des problmes de la vie (si si ils comprennent, je vous jure), etc... J'ai cru voir passer une ide : apprendre la philo assez jeune, ce n'tait pas bte. Pourquoi pas ? En tout cas, a va dans le sens que je pense tre le bon, ne pas cacher les diffrences ou uniformiser mais expliquer le pourquoi du comment.




> Et t'as beaucoup beaucoup mais beaucoup moins de choix. Dans certains magasins pour enfant tu as le rayon fille (rose) et le rayon garon (bleu). Il y est quasi impossible de trouver des vtements verts, orange, jaune.


Si le business ne le fait pas, il y a une raison toute simple : personne en veut ou, en tout cas, pas suffisamment de monde... Tu penses bien qu'ils scrutent la moindre occasion de se faire du pognon et que, si il y avait une demande, ils se seraient engouffrs dedans. Donc moralit, on fait tout un pataqus pour une histoire de couleurs dont tout le monde en a rien  foutre au final... Et puis en plus, ce n'est pas trs vrai ce que tu dis, des vtements colors pour les gamins il y en a, mme si j'avoue que pour les tous premiers mois on a pas mal de rose bleu blanc gris. Quoique... J'ai trouv des grenouillres vertes et jaunes, il faut voir dans les enseignes spcialises. Mais  la base, si on ne trouve pas souvent, c'est que ce n'est pas demand, c'est tout.

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour ma part, je pense qu'il faut qu'on fasse beaucoup d'effort envers les strotypes envers les enfants, car l'impact est norme, et faussement qualifi de naturel... par des gens comme talyho.


J'ai eu la chance de vivre dans d'autres pays, et de dcouvrir des rpartitions homme femme diffrentes dans les pays, les tudes, etc... ce qui montre bien que le chromozome n'est pas vraiment en question ici, mais plus le conditionnement.


Bien sur, le physique de base va conditionner certaines choses. Quand on parle de mtier physiques, les hommes sont prdisposs.

En revanche, ds qu'on parle d'allumer son cerveau, de mtiers physiques qui n'incluent pas de force brute, les femmes ont toutes leurs chances.
A titre d'exemple, en France il y a entre 5 et 10% de filles en premire anne d'info. En Roumanie, cette proportion s'approche des 50%.
Dans mon quipe, on a toujours oscill entre 35 et 55% de filles. 

Ca tonne toujours nos collgues en France, peu habitu a ce genre de repartition, mais ca marche trs bien et elles travaillent comme les hommes, pas mieux pas pire.

De la meme manire, des mtiers entirement masculins, comme instituteur, sont en train de devenir 100% fminin, ce que je trouve triste parce que ca conditionne aussi les enfants.

----------


## TallyHo

> Pour ma part, je pense qu'il faut qu'on fasse beaucoup d'effort envers les strotypes envers les enfants, car l'impact est norme, et faussement qualifi de naturel... par des gens comme talyho.


Tu crois que tu es mieux avec ta bien-pensance nausabonde ? Lutter contre les vrais strotypes, oui. Faire de l'anglisme, non. Si tu avais tout lu, au lieu de sauter sur l'occasion pour dverser ta bile, tu aurais vu que je n'ai jamais dit de strotyper mais de ne pas renier le naturel sous prtexte d'uniformisation.




> Bien sur, le physique de base va conditionner certaines choses. Quand on parle de mtier physiques, les hommes sont prdisposs.


Et ce qui est incroyable... Tu me craches dessus mais tu redis exactement ce que je m'vertue  dire,  savoir qu'il y a des prdispositions qui vont faire que certains mtiers sont plus masculins ou fminins parce que justement on a des caractristiques d'homme ou de femme, que ce soit physique, physiologique ou psychologique, et qui nous rendent efficaces dans ces mtiers ou qu'on est naturellement attir par eux.

Ensuite, vous avez quand mme un problme... Je ne vous contredis pas sur l'ducation (le conditionnement si tu veux), je vous dis qu'avant de penser  tout a, il y a peut-tre un stade avant qu'il ne faut pas ignorer.

Par contre, de votre ct, vous tes compltement braqus sur l'ducation et en mode binaire... C'est l'ducation ou l'inn mais a ne peut pas tre les deux. Manque de bol, c'est les deux... Vous vous tes mis tous seuls dans un faux dilemme comme on dit (soit tu es avec nous, soit tu es contre nous), signe de manipulation ou de mauvaise foi vidente.

Il y a un moment o il va falloir enlever vos filtres et lire correctement... Ou alors me citer le passage o j'ai clairement dit que les filles et les hommes ne devaient pas avoir accs  certains mtiers... Donc tu vas tre mignon, faire l'effort de lire ce qui a t dit et me citer les passages que tu n'approuves pas si tu veux avoir une discussion srieuse.




> De la meme manire, des mtiers entirement masculins, comme instituteur, sont en train de devenir 100% fminin, ce que je trouve triste parce que ca conditionne aussi les enfants.


Puisque tu es si malin... Donc tu proposes quoi "contre" a ? Ca ne t'a pas travers l'esprit que ce mtier n'intresse peut-tre plus les hommes pour x raisons ? Ou que les femmes s'y sont intresses rcemment et elles sont peut-tre bien meilleures que les hommes dans ce domaine ?

Et puis reprenons l'exemple des mtiers physiques, tu proposes quoi pour montrer aux enfants que ce n'est pas rserv qu'aux hommes ? Tu vas enrler de force des femmes juste pour avoir le plaisir de montrer que tu as raison ? Mais non tu ne peux pas puisque tu admets que les hommes sont mieux disposs l-dessus. Donc comment tu vas expliquer aux enfants pourquoi tel mtier a une majorit d'hommes ? Parce qu'ils sont plus forts. Ha oui mais non, avant a tu viens juste d'expliquer aux gamins que le "naturel" tait de la foutaise. Joli bordel en perspective...

----------


## ManusDei

> Si le business ne le fait pas, il y a une raison toute simple : personne en veut ou, en tout cas, pas suffisamment de monde... Tu penses bien qu'ils scrutent la moindre occasion de se faire du pognon et que, si il y avait une demande, ils se seraient engouffrs dedans. Donc moralit, on fait tout un pataqus pour une histoire de couleurs dont tout le monde en a rien  foutre au final... Et puis en plus, ce n'est pas trs vrai ce que tu dis, des vtements colors pour les gamins il y en a, mme si j'avoue que pour les tous premiers mois on a pas mal de rose bleu blanc gris. Quoique... J'ai trouv des grenouillres vertes et jaunes, il faut voir dans les enseignes spcialises. Mais  la base, si on ne trouve pas souvent, c'est que ce n'est pas demand, c'est tout.


Niveau business c'est mieux de faire spar, tu rachtes les 3/4 des vtements si t'as un deuxime enfant de l'autre sexe.

J'ai bien mis certaines enseignes, pas toutes. Et que c'tait plus difficile, pas impossible.

----------


## Zirak

> Et puis reprenons l'exemple des mtiers physiques, tu proposes quoi pour montrer aux enfants que ce n'est pas rserv qu'aux hommes ? Tu vas enrler de force des femmes juste pour avoir le plaisir de montrer que tu as raison ?


Ca fait juste 50 fois que tout le monde te dis qu'il n'est question de forcer personne  faire quoi que ce soit, pour avoir absolument une rpartition 50/50, juste d'arrter de transmettre des "images" fausses aux enfants, par exemple, il n'est pas question de forcer les garons  jouer  la poupe, mais d'arrter de transmettre l'ide que la poupe est un jouet exclusivement pour fille, ce qui est quand mme trs diffrent. Aprs mme s'il reste toujours que des filles  jouer  la poupe, car cela n'intresse pas les garons, trs bien, le but c'est surtout de dculpabiliser et destigmatiser les garons qui voudraient ventuellement jouer  la poupe, histoire qu'on arrte de les traiter de fille (quand c'est pas carrment d'homo), etc. etc. 

Mais encore une fois, c'est les 5 personnes avec qui tu parles, qui ont toutes un problme de lecture, mais tout va bien de ton ct...

----------


## virginieh

> Ensuite, vous avez quand mme un problme... Je ne vous contredis pas sur l'ducation (le conditionnement si tu veux), je vous dis qu'avant de penser  tout a, il y a peut-tre un stade avant qu'il ne faut pas ignorer.
> 
> Par contre, de votre ct, vous tes compltement braqus sur l'ducation et en mode binaire... C'est l'ducation ou l'inn mais a ne peut pas tre les deux. Manque de bol, c'est les deux... Vous vous tes mis tous seuls dans un faux dilemme comme on dit (soit tu es avec nous, soit tu es contre nous), signe de manipulation ou de mauvaise foi vidente.


Oui c'est les 2 : seulement entre l'inne gntique et l'ducation, seulement entre les 2 celui sur lequel on peut agir le plus "facilement" reste le second (mme si c'est loin d'tre vident).

Ce qu'il faudrait c'est qu'on ne regarde plus bizarrement un garon qui joue avec une poupe ou une fille avec un camion. Mais ce n'est pas facile parce que le regard qu'on a sur les gens est le plus difficile a changer parce qu'il est pas forcement conscient mais que les enfants y sont trs sensibles.

Mais au moins changer les packaging sur les jouets  connotations technique ou scientifique serait un moindre effort.

Et surtout  lcole, c'tait il y a quelques annes maintenant mais je me souviens trs bien qu'au lyce les lves qui avaient des rsultats aussi bons dans les matieres scientifique que litteraire tait ouvertement pousse vers S(scientifique) si c'tait des garons ou A/B (littraire ou conomique/social) si c'tait des filles. Et qu'en premiere on passait dj sur des repartition (70/30) alors que jusque la pourtant dans chaque matiere il y avait des rsultats comparables. Et une fois la fille en S se voyait plus facilement pousse vers la terminale D que la C mme si elle tait bien meilleure en math qu'en SVT.
Et une fois en informatique on avait moins de 10% de filles, et a c'tait du bien plus  l'ducation qu' l'inne.

----------


## captain_mich

> il y a des oiseaux qui ne volent pas comme les pingouins


Les pingouins volent, ce sont les manchots (et les autruches) qui ne volent pas.
Bon vendredi  tous !

----------


## pmithrandir

> Tu crois que tu es mieux avec ta bien-pensance nausabonde ? Lutter contre les vrais strotypes, oui. Faire de l'anglisme, non. Si tu avais tout lu, au lieu de sauter sur l'occasion pour dverser ta bile, tu aurais vu que je n'ai jamais dit de strotyper mais de ne pas renier le naturel sous prtexte d'uniformisation.


Je ne veux pas uniformiser... juste donner une ouverture d'esprit plus large aux gnrations  venir.




> Et ce qui est incroyable... Tu me craches dessus mais tu redis exactement ce que je m'vertue  dire,  savoir qu'il y a des prdispositions qui vont faire que certains mtiers sont plus masculins ou fminins parce que justement on a des caractristiques d'homme ou de femme, que ce soit physique, physiologique ou psychologique, et qui nous rendent efficaces dans ces mtiers ou qu'on est naturellement attir par eux.


Je pourrais dire : 
macon c'est un mtier d'homme, ca requiert de la force
Construire des cartes electonique c'est un mtier de femme, ca requierte de la prcision.

Sauf qu'il suffit de dire que macon ca demande de savoir porter 25 kilos de manire rpte dans la journe, et qu'il faut des doigts fins pour faire des mtiers de prcisions.
On arrivera surement a une rpartition presque idetique, mais le critre est objectif(force mesurable, diametre des oigts, etc...) et non subjectif.
Une femme peut trs bien soulever 25 kilos avec de l'entrainement, et certains hommes ont les doigts fins.


Maintenant, je paris plus haut des mtiers avec des caractristiques physiques.

Pour les autres, nos cerveaux sont pou ainsi dire gaux. On a pas de corrlations forte entre des traites de caractres et un sexe qui ne soit pas du autant voir plus au contexte qu'au "naturel" que tu cite souvent.

La transformations de l'cole par exemple est un bon exemple.

On est pass de l'instituteur, personne qui savait dans le village, le puits de science, donc forcement male en puissance... a une vision du professeur des cole protecteur de l'enfant qui passe par une ecole "maternelle" puis est encourager gentiment  progresser.
Autant de valeurs attribue souvent, aux femmes.

Si tu changes la dfinition du poste, tu la fait coller  des strotypes, et donc, le recrutement se fait en fonction de ca.
Si demain tu imposes d'autres critres comme l'autorit dans ton recrutement, tu vas immdiatement voir aux oraux des consours les hommes russir mieux que les femmes(parce que l'on attribue cette qualit aux hommes souvent).

On a aussi vhiculer l'ide qu'un homme tait dangereux pour els enfants. Ca se retrouve dans toutes les structures d'encadrement ou l'on rassure les parents en ne mettant plus les hommes au contact des petites filles.

Ex des colos, historiquement, c'tait presque que des animateurs puique c'tait le role des enseignants de les mettre en place.
Aujourd'hui, on a en gnral 70% de femmes et 30% d'hommes.
Les animatrices peuvent surveiller les douches des garcons comme des filles, les animateurs uniquement celles des garcons. 

En revanche, on retrouve encore beaucoup de directeurs, et moins de directrices(ca tend a disparaitre).

D'autres exemples peuvent etre trouv dans de nombreux domaines.
Virginie parle des choix au lyce.

Dernierement on s''est rendu compte que les classe S etaient majoritairement feminine. Et que les femmes reussissent mieux que les hommes.(meilleurs rsultats).
Par contre, quand vient le temps de l'orientation, on a les femmes qui partent vers droit, medecine, veto, bio... quand les hommes partent en math, info...etc.)
En dehors de medecine et veto qui liminent 90% des candidats, docn qui ont un taux de succs ridicule, tous les mtiers scientifiques vers lesquel les femmes se dirigent sont ceux qui son bouchs, ne payent pas, etc...

J'attends pourtant toujours qu'on m'explique a quel point un paire de couille est utile pour taper du code... et si c'ets le cas surtout me prete pas ton clavier.

----------


## Zirak

> J'attends pourtant toujours qu'on m'explique a quel point un paire de couille est utile pour taper du code... et si c'est le cas surtout me prete pas ton clavier.


 ::mouarf:: 

Z'tes en forme Manu et toi ce matin. ^^

----------


## Grogro

> Ca fait juste 50 fois que tout le monde te dis qu'il n'est question de forcer personne  faire quoi que ce soit, pour avoir absolument une rpartition 50/50, juste d'arrter de transmettre des "images" fausses aux enfants, par exemple, il n'est pas question de forcer les garons  jouer  la poupe, mais d'arrter de transmettre l'ide que la poupe est un jouet exclusivement pour fille, ce qui est quand mme trs diffrent. Aprs mme s'il reste toujours que des filles  jouer  la poupe, car cela n'intresse pas les garons, trs bien, le but c'est surtout de dculpabiliser et destigmatiser les garons qui voudraient ventuellement jouer  la poupe, histoire qu'on arrte de les traiter de fille (quand c'est pas carrment d'homo), etc. etc.


J'ai dj expliqu d'o vient ce malentendu. 

On a amalgam la volont du gouvernement aux cingls tats-uniens du _gender_, qui eux rvent effectivement d'indtermination et d'indiffrenciation,  cause de la formulation maladroite et des objectifs flous du plan d'action du ministre de l'ducation nationale, et ensuite de toutes les fautes de communication qui ont t commises. Dans le climat actuel de dfiance et au vu de l'accumulation de dclarations ou de mesures qui peuvent facilement donner l'ide ( tort ou  raison, peu importe) qu'on cherche  dtruire la famille au nom du libralisme-libertaire, les inquitudes taient on ne peu plus fondes. Une panique morale apparait toujours trs vite. Ce sont des ractions disproportionnes  des peurs lgitimes. Donner l'impression qu'on voit les enfants comme des cobayes pour jouer  lapprenti sorcier tait aussi une erreur de communication des plus dsastreuses. Seconde erreur de taille : discuter du sexe des anges quand la maison brle c'est pas la meilleure des ides. Autre erreur : le double standard permanent quand on parle "d'galit". Les filles russissent bien mieux  l'cole et l'chec scolaire cible avant tout les garons. Ca n'intresse personne. Tout est affaire de perception encore une fois et que cette perception soit fonde ou non n'a aucune sorte d'importance : si tu donnes l'impression que tu veux punir les garons pour tre ce qu'ils sont, tu as perdu  l'avance.

L'cole par sa structure et son enjeu historique mme, n'est pas taille pour lutter contre les strotypes. Les strotypes ne sont aucunement un problme en soi tant qu'ils ne tournent pas  la caricature : ce qui est un problme, ce sont les mcanismes d'inhibition et d'auto-censure qui peuvent dcouler de strotypes trop puissants. On a pas mal de recul  ce sujet et c'est  ce niveau qu'on peut agir, et les difficults sont grandes. Le problme de l'cole, c'est qu'elle n'a jamais t taille pour dvelopper l'esprit critique, l'initiative, la crativit et le libre arbitre, bien au contraire mme. C'est un problme trs profond de la mentalit de l'institution, qui infantilise en permanence tous les acteurs (enseignants, parents d'lves, encadrants, lves). 

Plutt que de contourner l'obstacle et de changer d'approche pour aboutir au mme objectif, les dirigeants politiques et mdiatiques ont prfr foncer droit dans le mur. Je pense que les processus de dcision sont tellement complexes et lourds dans ce pays qu'on manque de mcanismes de rtro-action. L'initiative a t un chec retentissant et a accru la dfiance envers l'institution. Elle venait du ministre du droit des femmes et non directement de l'EN. L'approche aurait du tre plus globale et faire appel  la socit civile sans la moindre rfrence  la thorie du genre. C'est pas les ides qui manquent. N'oubliez pas la puissance du lobbying citoyen. Par contre, pour y associer indirectement l'cole, un plan d'action fort contre le harclement  l'cole est le bienvenu. C'est une urgence, c'est trs bien peru et un effet de bord c'est prcisment de "dstigmatiser" l'enfant qui a des jeux ou des gots inhabituel (donc typiquement ton garon qui veut jouer  la poupe). Donc isoler et dtruire la figure du "bully" qui a un effet d'entrainement trs fort et pourrit un groupe  lui/elle seul(e).

----------


## Grogro

J'en rajoute une couche.

Il ne faut pas se tromper de diagnostic. Le problme initial, c'est que dans notre socit ce qui est fminin a tendance  tre dvaloris. La fminisation d'un corps de mtier est associ  sa dvalorisation (en terme de revenus notamment). C'est ce qui s'est pass avec l'enseignement, la mdecine. On le sait au minimum inconsciemment donc c'est une inhibition  la fminisation des corps de mtier socialement valoriss. De plus, la prise de dcision est systmatiquement associ au masculin. Ce serait intressant de comprendre pourquoi. Les statistiques, la psychologie et les neurosciences peuvent nous renseigner (la *vraie* science positiviste et non politise). La classe jacassante si moralisatrice est la plus sexiste. Une femme politique sera dsigne par son prnom, comme si il tait impossible de la prendre au srieux. 

Encore une fois, le plus efficace c'est ce que certains conomistes appellent les "incentives".

----------


## Grogro

> Pour ma part, je pense qu'il faut qu'on fasse beaucoup d'effort envers les strotypes envers les enfants, car l'impact est norme, et faussement qualifi de naturel... par des gens comme talyho.


Une remarque en passant : en quoi la culture n'est pas "naturelle" ? Tu connais les thories sur les dynamiques de l'volution culturelle ? Ce sont des mcanismes trs semblables  l'volution gntique justement. La culture est tout autant "naturelle" que les prdispositions gntiques (qui existent, au grand dam de boboland).




> Et puis reprenons l'exemple des mtiers physiques, tu proposes quoi pour montrer aux enfants que ce n'est pas rserv qu'aux hommes ? Tu vas enrler de force des femmes juste pour avoir le plaisir de montrer que tu as raison ? Mais non tu ne peux pas puisque tu admets que les hommes sont mieux disposs l-dessus. Donc comment tu vas expliquer aux enfants pourquoi tel mtier a une majorit d'hommes ? Parce qu'ils sont plus forts. Ha oui mais non, avant a tu viens juste d'expliquer aux gamins que le "naturel" tait de la foutaise. Joli bordel en perspective...


Socialement tu ne peux pas car les mtiers purement physiques sont invitablement tout en bas de l'chelle. A mi chemin, on a des mtiers trs physiques qui demandent aussi des qualits intellectuelles : forces de l'ordre, pompier, marin, arme, etc. Les hommes ont videmment des prdispositions naturelles pour ces corps de mtiers. Si tu veux montrer aux filles que ces mtiers sont possibles et que d'autres voies existent il y a une faon trs simple de faire : une campagne de communication mettant en avant des femmes qui ont russi dans une voie non conformiste. Un exemple vaut mieux qu'un long discours.

----------


## TallyHo

> Ca fait juste 50 fois que tout le monde te dis qu'il n'est question de forcer personne  faire quoi que ce soit


Et a fait 50 fois que je dis que mon propos n'est pas l... Donc oui vous avez un problme de lecture.

Par contre ce que je vois dans les derniers posts, c'est qu'on a principalement que des exemples pour les filles ou que a tape sur les garons... Votre avis est clairement partisan, ce que vous dfendez ne sont pas les enfants, c'est la condition fminine... Ca ne me drange pas en soi mais il faut arrter de jouer les hypocrites.




> Oui c'est les 2 : seulement entre l'inne gntique et l'ducation, seulement entre les 2 celui sur lequel on peut agir le plus "facilement" reste le second (mme si c'est loin d'tre vident).


Et bien je ne suis pas d'accord (j'ai le droit ?). Changer les couleurs, etc... Oui pourquoi pas essayer mais c'est se tromper de cible. Il faudrait dj expliquer aux enfants pourquoi il n'est pas normal de se moquer d'un camarade car il joue avec tel jouet, ce serait dj beaucoup plus productif pour l'ducation et la rflexion des gamins. Plutt que de chercher  "gommer" le problme.

De plus, si j'ai parl de la physiologie, c'est parce que a nous influence quoi qu'on en dise. Exemple : la testostrone donne confiance au garon. Donc on en peut pas nier a et se demander si a ne joue pas dans les choix (mme si il y a une couche ducative ensuite). Je prenais l'exemple de l'esthtique en disant que les femmes ont un meilleur odorat et une meilleure vision des couleurs. On peut trs bien dire que c'est un conditionnement de la socit de se dire que esthtique = fminin. Oui peut-tre... Mais a n'explique pas tout  mon avis. Vu la "supriorit" naturelle des femmes par rapport aux hommes dans ce domaine, a ne doit pas tre compltement par hasard si elles sont plus attires par l'esthtisme.

Et puis franchement entre nous, si tu crois que c'est le fait de changer les couleurs qui vont faire quelque chose... Quand tu vois tout ce que l'extrieur envoie comme image...

D'ailleurs, si on veut rester sur la condition fminine, c'est marrant... Personne a relev mon exemple sur les films de Q ou les mangas ou les contes ? Vous me faites un procs mais que vos gamins soient bombardes par des images qui font passer la femme comme une cruche ou une sal*pe, l a vous drange moins... Peut tre que mme certains d'entre vous leur offrent des mangas o les jeunes filles sont reprsentes comme des bimbos...

Deux poids, deux mesures quoi...




> Je ne veux pas uniformiser... juste donner une ouverture d'esprit plus large aux gnrations  venir.


Donc votre solution c'est de "gommer" au lieu d'expliquer pourquoi ce n'est pas une tare pour une fille de jouer avec un camion ? En fin de compte, vous tes exactement sur la mme ligne que ceux qui conseillent le retour de l'uniforme. Le vtement pose un problme, gommons le vtement et mettons l'uniforme pour tout le monde... Comme je disais plus haut, c'est une stratgie politique trs commune mais malheureusement, a ne rsout rien, a ne fait que repousser le problme.

Personnellement, j'ai toujours t pour la connaissance et l'explication car je pense que c'est le meilleur moyen de dsarmer les peurs et les doutes. Par exemple, l'uniforme ne me parait pas une bonne solution. La solution serait dj d'expliquer aux enfants en quoi ce n'est pas si grave de ne pas avoir les dernires Nike  la mode... Si on s'amuse  "gommer" ou "cacher" tous les problmes  nos gamins, comment esprez vous qu'ils affrontent la vie plus tard ? Faire face au problme, s'affirmer, etc... Ca fait parti de l'apprentissage et de la vie.

Ca me fait penser aux profs qui se font lyncher car ils dbattent avec leurs lves d'un sujet sensible d'actualit. Houlalala il ne faut surtout pas traumatiser les enfants ! Mon dieu ! Dj d'une, je me demande l'estime que ces moralisateurs peuvent avoir des enfants en les prenant pour des crtins qui ne seraient pas capables de comprendre. De deux, je pense que c'est au contraire un excellent moyen de dbattre pour expliquer et dsamorcer les tensions qui peuvent natre.

Et puis vous semblez oublier un truc quand mme... L'enfant a plusieurs tapes de dveloppement qui vont le faire aller vers son sexe ou vers le sexe oppos suivant le moment. Il y a aussi les tapes d'affirmation de soi. Les tapes d'identification. Etc... Donc l comment tu vas faire ? Tu vas risquer de le perturber juste parce que des adultes bien-pensants ont dcrt que ce n'tait pas bien d'avoir des groupes de filles alors que ce comportement est normal de leur part  un certain stade de leur dveloppement ?




> Sauf qu'il suffit de dire que macon ca demande de savoir porter 25 kilos de manire rpte dans la journe, et qu'il faut des doigts fins pour faire des mtiers de prcisions.
> On arrivera surement a une rpartition presque idetique, mais le critre est objectif(force mesurable, diametre des oigts, etc...) et non subjectif.


C'est tellement simple, il suffit de dire que tout va mieux pour que a aille effectivement mieux. Mise  part a, on n'est absolument pas dans l'anglisme... Sauf que des expriences similaires ont dj t tentes pour "fminiser" certains domaines et qu'elles montrent que ce raisonnement ne fonctionne pas. Pourquoi ? On va se rpter... Parce que hommes et femmes sont diffrents et que a agit forcment sur les prfrences. Et peu importe la couche ducative, le travail de sensibilisation, etc...

Moi aussi je te refais le monde avec des "y'a ka" mais c'est autrement plus compliqu de le changer que de simplement faire du bon sentiment...

----------


## TallyHo

> Socialement tu ne peux pas car les mtiers purement physiques sont invitablement tout en bas de l'chelle. A mi chemin, on a des mtiers trs physiques qui demandent aussi des qualits intellectuelles : forces de l'ordre, pompier, marin, arme, etc. Les hommes ont videmment des prdispositions naturelles pour ces corps de mtiers. Si tu veux montrer aux filles que ces mtiers sont possibles et que d'autres voies existent il y a une faon trs simple de faire : une campagne de communication mettant en avant des femmes qui ont russi dans une voie non conformiste. Un exemple vaut mieux qu'un long discours.


L'arme franaise se vante d'avoir beaucoup de femmes dans ses rangs. Sauf que si tu regardes dans le dtail, elles occupent plutt des postes dans l'administration ou la sant. Tu en as assez peu qui sont des soldates de terrain. L'arme devait se fminiser et elle est devenue professionnelle. Donc on peut se poser la question de savoir si elles sont entres dans l'arme uniquement par effet d'aubaine comme on entrerait dans n'importe quelle autre administration car il faut bien manger et que c'est rassurant de travailler pour l'tat. Il faudrait voir combien sont entres par vocation et surtout le turn-over puisque maintenant l'arme fait des contrats courts.

Personnellement, les deux campagnes de com' que j'ai vues et/ou suivies pour fminiser un mtier se sont ramasses comme il faut. Je le disais plus haut, dans le transport et le btiment. Et avec des propositions srieuses de formations, tous frais pays et tout le bazar. C'est si difficile que a d'admettre que des secteurs n'attirent pas majoritairement les femmes ou les hommes sans tomber dans des explications de conditionnement et autres conneries ? Tout le monde n'est pas conditionn... Ou alors c'est un complot contre le transport et le btiment...  ::):

----------


## Zirak

> Et a fait 50 fois que je dis que mon propos n'est pas l... Donc oui vous avez un problme de lecture.
> 
> Par contre ce que je vois dans les derniers posts, c'est qu'on a principalement que des exemples pour les filles ou que a tape sur les garons... Votre avis est clairement partisan, ce que vous dfendez ne sont pas les enfants, c'est la condition fminine... Ca ne me drange pas en soi mais il faut arrter de jouer les hypocrites.


Je ne vois pas en quoi mon exemple de garon jouant aux poupes, dfend en quoi que ce soit la condition fminine ???  :8O: 





> D'ailleurs, si on veut rester sur la condition fminine, c'est marrant... Personne a relev mon exemple sur les films de Q ou les mangas ou les contes ? Vous me faites un procs mais que vos gamins soient bombardes par des images qui font passer la femme comme une cruche ou une sal*pe, l a vous drange moins... Peut tre que mme certains d'entre vous leur offrent des mangas o les jeunes filles sont reprsentes comme des bimbos...
> 
> Deux poids, deux mesures quoi......


Pour les contes  la limite (mme si cela fait dj un bout de temps que cela a t voqu), pour les films de Q et les manga, tu as aussi le droit de trier ce que tu files  regarder  tes enfants.

Perso, si tu laisses tes gosses regarder des films porno, je pense qu'il y a plus urgent  s'inquiter que du rle de salope de la femme dans le film...  ::aie:: 





> *Donc votre solution c'est de "gommer" au lieu d'expliquer pourquoi ce n'est pas une tare pour une fille de jouer avec un camion ?* En fin de compte, vous tes exactement sur la mme ligne que ceux qui conseillent le retour de l'uniforme. Le vtement pose un problme, gommons le vtement et mettons l'uniforme pour tout le monde... Comme je disais plus haut, c'est une stratgie politique trs commune mais malheureusement, a ne rsout rien, a ne fait que repousser le problme.


Et pourquoi faire soit l'un, soit l'autre ?

A quoi ca sert de d'expliquer que ce n'est pas une tare, si  ct de a, tu ne changes pas toutes ces illustrations "genres" qui servent de consignes / rappels aux enfants. Comment veux-tu qu'ils comprennent ce que tu leur racontes, si toutes les images autour d'eux montrent le contraire ?  

Il ne me semble pas que quelqu'un ici ait dit qu'il ne fallait pas discuter / expliquer  ct ? 





> C'est tellement simple, il suffit de dire que tout va mieux pour que a aille effectivement mieux. Mise  part a, on n'est absolument pas dans l'anglisme... *Sauf que des expriences similaires ont dj t tentes pour "fminiser" certains domaines et qu'elles montrent que ce raisonnement ne fonctionne pas.* Pourquoi ? On va se rpter... Parce que hommes et femmes sont diffrents et que a agit forcment sur les prfrences. Et peu importe la couche ducative, le travail de sensibilisation, etc...


Il n'est toujours pas question de fminiser ou masculiniser quoi que ce soit. Juste arrter d'afficher des strotypes qui n'ont pas lieu d'tre. Encore une fois, cela ne solutionnera pas le problme tout seul, mais a participe  la solution, et c'est plutt du bon sens que de le faire. Je ne vois vraiment pas ce qui te gne la dedans ?

----------


## TallyHo

Il n'y a rien qui me gne. Je dis juste que l o vous voyez des strotypes, il y en a peut-tre pas... Il faut arrter de tout vouloir mettre dans le mme panier et faire de l'anglisme. Pour la condition fminine, je ne parlais pas de toi spcialement. Pour les films, tu crois vraiment que ton enfant va attendre ta permission ?




> Et pourquoi faire soit l'un, soit l'autre ?


C'est ce que j'ai rpt depuis x messages. Ce n'est pas un ou l'autre, c'est les deux. Et j'ai mme fait la diffrence ds le dbut en rpondant  el_slapper, sur sa fille qui aimait les maths car il l'avait sensibilis  a, en lui rpondant qu'il me parlait d'ducation alors que je parlais de l'inn. Mais vous avez continu  vous braquer sur l'ducation en me prtant je ne sais quoi (voir la raction de pmit qui n'avait manifestement pas lu le post). Bref comme d'hab quoi, dbat de sentiment au lieu de raison...

----------


## Zirak

> Il n'y a rien qui me gne. Je dis juste que l o vous voyez des strotypes, il y en a peut-tre pas... Il faut arrter de tout vouloir mettre dans le mme panier et faire de l'anglisme. Pour la condition fminine, je ne parlais pas de toi spcialement. *Pour les films, tu crois vraiment que ton enfant va attendre ta permission ?*


Quand il sera en ge de s'intresser  a (quand j'en aurai un), le "mal" sera dj fait depuis longtemps, et jusque l on parlait d'enfants en bas ge, je doute qu'un enfant de 0  5/6 ans, aille chercher du porno de lui-mme...

----------


## TallyHo

Mais vous avez vraiment un problme de lecture slective... Encore un braquage sur une chose dite, le porno. Je n'ai pas parl d'autres choses ? Bref...

----------


## Zirak

> Mais vous avez vraiment un problme de lecture slective... Encore un braquage sur une chose dite, le porno. Je n'ai pas parl d'autres choses ? Bref...


Bah on parle d'enfants en bas-ge, que viennent faire les manga et le porno dans la conversation, si tu ne veux pas que l'on rebondisse dessus ?  ::aie:: 

Tu m'excuseras, je ne peux pas rebondir sur chaque exemple et sur chaque argument, tu sors un exemple con, je rebondis sur ton exemple con.


Et puis finalement, si y'a rien qui te gne, pourquoi on discute ? Tout le monde est donc d'accord...  ::ptdr::

----------


## Mdinoc

Si j'ai bien compris, le problme majeur de la discussion est que TallyHo voit une absence de strotypes l o les autres voient le contraire... et Grogro rajoute que le gouvernement a tout fait de travers, causant la polarisation du dbat.

----------


## Grogro

> L'arme franaise se vante d'avoir beaucoup de femmes dans ses rangs. Sauf que si tu regardes dans le dtail, elles occupent plutt des postes dans l'administration ou la sant. Tu en as assez peu qui sont des soldates de terrain. L'arme devait se fminiser et elle est devenue professionnelle. Donc on peut se poser la question de savoir si elles sont entres dans l'arme uniquement par effet d'aubaine comme on entrerait dans n'importe quelle autre administration car il faut bien manger et que c'est rassurant de travailler pour l'tat. Il faudrait voir combien sont entres par vocation et surtout le turn-over puisque maintenant l'arme fait des contrats courts.
> 
> Personnellement, les deux campagnes de com' que j'ai vues et/ou suivies pour fminiser un mtier se sont ramasses comme il faut. Je le disais plus haut, dans le transport et le btiment. Et avec des propositions srieuses de formations, tous frais pays et tout le bazar. C'est si difficile que a d'admettre que des secteurs n'attirent pas majoritairement les femmes ou les hommes sans tomber dans des explications de conditionnement et autres conneries ? Tout le monde n'est pas conditionn... Ou alors c'est un complot contre le transport et le btiment...


Ces mtiers ont de bonnes raisons de ne pas attirer les femmes. C'est pas grave, c'est normal, ce qui est important c'est de diffuser l'ide qu'aucun mtier, aucun choix, n'est rserv  un sexe ou  un l'autre. Ce que j'appelle la lutte contre l'auto-censure dpasse de trs loin la seule condition fminine. Par exemple, de nombreux lycens se ferment tout seul les portes aux classes prpas parce qu'ils pensent, consciemment ou non, que ce n'est pas pour leur milieu social. C'est un travail de long terme sur la libert de choix. 

Concrtement, pour les mtiers de l'ingnierie, de l'informatique, pour la recherche scientifique, les actions prises au cours des 20 dernires annes pour attirer les filles ont march : Il y a beaucoup plus de femmes qu'avant. La dynamique est en marche et elle est positive. C'est aussi une question de perceptions : l'image du geek boutonneux puceau et asocial a t totalement casse. C'est un cas d'cole o un strotype a volu en moins d'une gnration. Encore une fois, c'est normal, souhaitable et invitable d'avoir des strotypes dans une socit. Ce qui n'est pas souhaitable c'est d'avoir des strotypes fortement dvalorisants. Une image, a se redresse, on sait faire.

----------


## TallyHo

> *Ces mtiers ont de bonnes raisons de ne pas attirer les femmes*. C'est pas grave, c'est normal, ce qui est important c'est de diffuser l'ide qu'aucun mtier, aucun choix, n'est rserv  un sexe ou  un l'autre.


Tu noteras que c'est ce que je dis depuis le dbut et que je ne dis absolument pas qu'elles (ou ils) ont interdiction de le faire...




> Par exemple, de nombreux lycens se ferment tout seul les portes aux classes prpas parce qu'ils pensent, consciemment ou non, que ce n'est pas pour leur milieu social.


Oui mais l ce n'est plus le problme de l'cole (je parle de l'cole en tant que vecteur du savoir), c'est un problme d'ascenseur social et de politiques litistes.




> Si j'ai bien compris, le problme majeur de la discussion est que TallyHo voit une absence de strotypes l o les autres voient le contraire...


15/20 ! Il manque une nuance  ::): 

Je dis qu'il ne faut pas tout strotyper et que je suis plutt favorable  la discussion plutt qu'au contournement du problme, par exemple avec l'uniforme pour "gommer" le souci des diffrences de vtements. L'cole est l pour instruire et apprendre  rflchir, elle n'est pas l pour masquer les problmes de la socit.

----------


## Zirak

> elle n'est pas l pour masquer les problmes de la socit.


Elle n'est pas non plus l pour les alimenter, d'o par exemple, la volont de supprimer ces images strotypes pour des images plus neutres. 

L'cole, c'est quand mme tes premiers pas en "socit" hors du cocon familial. C'est l que tu apprends  vivre avec les autres, en devant respecter un minimum de rgles, et o l'on t'apprend  vivre avec des inconnus.

Et mme si ce n'est pas son rle, les enfants subissent forcment une part "d'ducation" de la part de l'cole, via l'enseignant(e), qui apprend aussi en partie aux enfants comment se comporter.

Tout comme il rcupre une partie d'ducation de la part des grands-parents, de la nounou, ou de toute personne qui passent beaucoup de temps avec eux, et qui sont donc amener  lui expliquer des choses, lui fixer des limites, etc. etc.

L'tat ne peut pas faire grand chose, par rapport  ce que les parents / grands-parents et autres, apprennent aux enfants, cela fait partie du domaine du priv, mais il peut agir au niveau de l'cole, et je trouve cela bien qu'il s'y intresse, et essaie de faire sa part. 

Maintenant, on est bien d'accord que tout ne repose pas sur l'cole, et que cela n'arrangera pas tout d'un coup de baguette magique, ni que l'on pourra gommer toutes ces diffrences naturelles (on est d'accord qu'il y a des choses contre lesquels on ne pourra rien faire, et ce n'est de toutes faons pas le but). Il s'agit d'essayer de virer les strotypes "non-naturelles" ou du moins, ne plus les alimenter. Et vu le temps pass par les enfants  l'cole, cela demande aussi, des petits changements au sein de celle-ci, si besoin est.

----------


## TallyHo

Et il y a quelqu'un qui te dit le contraire ? Ce n'est pas parce qu'on critique la solution qu'on n'en veut pas. Surtout que j'ai redit qques poste au-dessus de pourquoi pas tenter les changements de couleur et tout a. J'ajoute seulement un "mais" et vous prenez a pour un refus.

----------


## Grogro

> Et il y a quelqu'un qui te dit le contraire ? Ce n'est pas parce qu'on critique la solution qu'on n'en veut pas. Surtout que j'ai redit qques poste au-dessus de pourquoi pas tenter les changements de couleur et tout a. J'ajoute seulement un "mais" et vous prenez a pour un refus.


Moi je pense qu'on peut et que a marcherait. 
L'ide, c'est d'accepter que la dominante bleu soit pour les garon et la dominante rose soit pour les filles (et maintenant le violet, a c'est vraiment nouveau, je sais pas d'o a vient). C'est un code social dbile mais faut en tenir compte. Donc si tu veux une gamme mixte, si tu veux vendre des jouets mixte afin de permettre aux garons et aux filles de jouer de nouveau ensemble, de sortir de cette espce de grande sparation qui semble le paradigme dominant depuis 15 ou 20 ans, il faut construire ta gamme sans utiliser une de ces dominante de couleur. Mieux, pas de dominante de couleur identifiable. Et pour vendre des jeux d'veils, scientifiques, cratifs, tu mets en scne des enfants des deux sexes. Y'a pas de raison de rserver les jeux cratifs aux filles. Tiens un exemple de ce qui se faisait dans les annes 80 : http://www.photodenature.fr/wp-conte...rographe-5.jpg . Bon, la dominante est bleue, ok, mais  l'poque l'association bleu = garon n'tait pas aussi ancre.

Aujourd'hui, les routines en vigueur dans le marketing font que si un fabricant veut vendre des jeux type chimie 2000 ou cologie 2000 aux filles, son rflexe sera d'y coller un habillage rose bonbon flashy et des illustration hyper girly. Forcment, s'ils cible une famille de la classe moyenne avec un fils et une fille, il voudra vendre deux fois le mme jouet.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Moi je pense qu'on peut et que a marcherait. 
> L'ide, c'est d'accepter que la dominante bleu soit pour les garon et la dominante rose soit pour les filles (et maintenant le violet, a c'est vraiment nouveau, je sais pas d'o a vient). C'est un code social dbile mais faut en tenir compte. Donc si tu veux une gamme mixte, si tu veux vendre des jouets mixte afin de permettre aux garons et aux filles de jouer de nouveau ensemble, de sortir de cette espce de grande sparation qui semble le paradigme dominant depuis 15 ou 20 ans, il faut construire ta gamme sans utiliser une de ces dominante de couleur. Mieux, pas de dominante de couleur identifiable. Et pour vendre des jeux d'veils, scientifiques, cratifs, tu mets en scne des enfants des deux sexes. Y'a pas de raison de rserver les jeux cratifs aux filles. Tiens un exemple de ce qui se faisait dans les annes 80 : http://www.photodenature.fr/wp-conte...rographe-5.jpg . Bon, la dominante est bleue, ok, mais  l'poque l'association bleu = garon n'tait pas aussi ancre.
> 
> Aujourd'hui, les routines en vigueur dans le marketing font que si un fabricant veut vendre des jeux type chimie 2000 ou cologie 2000 aux filles, son rflexe sera d'y coller un habillage rose bonbon flashy et des illustration hyper girly. Forcment, s'ils cible une famille de la classe moyenne avec un fils et une fille, il voudra vendre deux fois le mme jouet.


La question derriere serait de savoir si les industriels en veulent, et s ils ont vraiment conscience de cet effet.

Un exemple, qd on etait petit, o trouvait des jouets aux couleurs neutres, exemples un velo bleu fonce, vert, noir, rouge, etc...
Sauf que dans une famille de plusieurs enfants, on achetait un seul velo par tranche d age.

Aujourd hui on achete un velo bleu avec des figurine spiderman pour un garcon, un veol rose bonbon pour une fille, etc... Si vous avez plusieurs enfants, la probabilite que vous aillez 2 sexes est assez forte pour que ca vaille le coup de genrer les jeux, histoire de forcer a racheter plus que necessaire.


L'industrie n'est pas innocente dans ce dossier, et si elle ne l a peut etre pas lance, elle en profite a fond.


Pour ce qui est du regard qui change beaucoup, en Roumanie, j ai une equipe tres feminine. Mais d autres equipes sont plutot a 10% de femmes... 
Il doit y avoir une difference de traitement au demmarrage qui amorce la pompe.

Autant au debut, j ai pris plus de filles que de gars en proportion des postulants(elles demandaient 20% de moins donc etaient plus facile a passer dans mon budget), autant ensuite, j ai eu de plus en plus de postulantes, en particulier par recommandation.
Aujourd hui, j ai a peu pres 50% des postulants de chaque sexe et les salaires sont equivalents.


Dans d autres equipes, on a pas du tout cette impression, quand on voit le cote ultra suggestif d un entretien d embauche, je pense que l ouverture d esprit des personnes en charge est primordiale.

----------


## TallyHo

> La question derriere serait de savoir si les industriels en veulent, et s ils ont vraiment conscience de cet effet.


Tu en doutes ? Ils connaissent la socit mieux que toi et moi puisqu'ils sont obligs de l'tudier pour vendre au mieux. Je ne sais pas si tu as dj travaill pour une grosse boite commerciale, moi oui pour des histoires de GED. Ils ont un service "documentation", c'est juste hallucinant le nombre d'abonnements aux revues, d'tudes diverses et varies, etc... Donc oui ils ont conscience du "mal" qu'ils peuvent faire mais le business avant tout et aucun remord... Aujourd'hui, on ne vend plus pour combler un besoin mais une envie. C'est assez diffrent et, quelque part, le consommateur a aussi sa part de responsabilit.

----------


## Grogro

> Comment on fait a par lobbying ? Tu peux envoyer un lien vers la campagne Always dont tu parles ?
> Je me souviens des campagnes anti anorexie menes par Dove et cie. L, si je ne me trompe pas, on avait incit les markteux (mais comment ?)  se donner une bonne image en mettant des femmes rondes dans leur pub. Des spots sur FR3 ? (c'est une vraie question)


On fait comme pour la campagne contre le chalutage profond. A notre poque, avec un peu de marketing viral, a marche trs bien. La demande existe, les parents actuels ont grandi dans les annes 80.

Moi comme j'aime bien les "incentives" et l'instrument fiscal, je me dis qu'on pourrait diminuer la fiscalit des jeux ducatifs, de construction, scientifiques, cratifs. Du moment qu'ils respectent un cahier des charges trs simple. Tu les rends plus attractifs.

----------


## ddoumeche

> J'en rajoute une couche.
> 
> Il ne faut pas se tromper de diagnostic. Le problme initial, c'est que dans notre socit ce qui est fminin a tendance  tre dvaloris. La fminisation d'un corps de mtier est associ  sa dvalorisation (en terme de revenus notamment). C'est ce qui s'est pass avec l'enseignement, la mdecine. On le sait au minimum inconsciemment donc c'est une inhibition  la fminisation des corps de mtier socialement valoriss. De plus, la prise de dcision est systmatiquement associ au masculin. Ce serait intressant de comprendre pourquoi. Les statistiques, la psychologie et les neurosciences peuvent nous renseigner (la *vraie* science positiviste et non politise). La classe jacassante si moralisatrice est la plus sexiste. Une femme politique sera dsigne par son prnom, comme si il tait impossible de la prendre au srieux.


Pour avoir coach des femmes lors de changement de postes, j'ai constat que si elles sont moins bien payes, c'est surtout parce qu'elles n'osent pas demander, ni bouger. Sans doute parce qu'elles se trainent inconsciemment le modle familial o grand papa ramenait l'argent  la maison, et qu'elles n'aiment pas prendre des risques.
Entre un homme et une femme, un employeur prendra les meilleures comptences et  comptences gales, celui qui semble le plus intelligent.

Mais on ne peut pas tre fonctionnaire, avoir la scurit de l'emploi et se plaindre d'tre mal pay: si on se considre mal pay, on va voir ailleurs, c'est le moindre du savoir-vivre dans un pays avec 60% de prlvements obligatoires. Ca aussi ce sont les incentives.

----------


## macslan

Alors dans les pays anglophones il y a plusieurs plusieurs facteur  la mise en place des uniformes notamment : 
galit mme si l'on peut penser de religion c'est surtout au niveau richesse.Tout le monde est habill pareil, il n'y a pas le garon riche avec les vtement de marque alors que son voisin de classe  la peine d'en acheter.
Il y a aussi le fait de les confronts au futur, au boulot tu as beaucoup de jobs avec un uniforme.

----------


## Mdinoc

Mais a ne marche que si l'uniforme est offert; s'il faut l'acheter, c'est juste un fardeau supplmentaire pour les pauvres, voire pour les plus chers une barrire  l'entre d'une cole prestigieuse.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Alors dans les pays anglophones il y a plusieurs plusieurs facteur  la mise en place des uniformes notamment : 
> galit mme si l'on peut penser de religion c'est surtout au niveau richesse.Tout le monde est habill pareil, il n'y a pas le garon riche avec les vtement de marque alors que son voisin de classe  la peine d'en acheter.
> Il y a aussi le fait de les confronts au futur, au boulot tu as beaucoup de jobs avec un uniforme.


Il y a peut tre aussi le dveloppement d'un esprit de corps

----------


## el_slapper

> Il y a peut tre aussi le dveloppement d'un esprit de corps


Une sombre foutaise propice  tous les bizutages et tous les abus.

----------


## ddoumeche

Le harclement scolaire n'existe que dans les cole avec uniforme, c'est bien connu

----------


## TallyHo

> Il y a peut tre aussi le dveloppement d'un esprit de corps


Tu crois qu'un pompier, un gendarme ou un militaire qui enlve son costume ou qui travaille en civil n'a pas l'esprit de corps ?

----------


## Grogro

Maintenant que Blanquet semble impulser un changement profond de paradigme  l'ducation nationale (je n'y crois pas, surtout vu son passif et son pedrigree, j'attends l'entourloupe), autant relancer le sujet. 

Le serpent de mer par excellence depuis 15 ans, les mthodes de lecture : http://www.lefigaro.fr/langue-franca...ujourd-hui.php

En filigrane, une vraie rponse pragmatique au pourquoi les mthodes dites "mixtes" se sont imposes.

----------


## GPPro

Blanquet est un gros ractionnaire de base, toutes ces dclarations se dcryptent facilement avec cette grille de lecture. Aprs je ne suis certainement pas contre un peu de retour d'litisme  l'cole, mais en plus d'tre un rac il est vraiment trs mauvais dans sa faon d'enclencher les rformes...

Sur la lecture : un jour les gens comprendront qu'il n'existe pas de mthode pouvant convenir  100% des gosses (et c'est vrai quel que soit le type d'apprentissage, pas uniquement la lecture)... On peut rver.

----------


## Grogro

C'est ce qui est dit dans l'article. Les mthodes mixtes (ido-visuelles donc) fonctionnent pour 50% des lves, en laissent 50% sur le carreau si les parents ne sont pas derrire pour rattraper la casse. Et est surtout plus rapide pour l'enseignant, qui a de moins en moins de temps  consacrer aux fondamentaux avec les injonctions schizophrnes et changeantes du ministre. Dans ces circonstances que les mthodes mixtes soient devenues la norme est un choix rationnel. 

Quant  Blanquet... il fut le bras droit de Darcos et responsable des programmes lors de la dsastreuse rforme du lyce. Son CV indique dont que son action sera dans la parfaite continuit de Nabilla Bcassine, Chatel et Darcos. Ses dclarations tapageuses et ses interviews indiquent le contraire. Il y a donc anguille sous roche et il va nous la faire  l'envers (la prochaine rforme du lyce est dans les cartons depuis quelques annes. Continuit bac-3/bac+3 annonce). En foutant en l'air le status des enseignants peut-tre tout en donnant quelques gadgets  ronger aux partisans de l'cole rpublicaine ?

----------


## souviron34

Lol bonjour  tous sur cette discussion....

Visiblement j'tais pass  ct l'an dernier, mais j'ai TOUT relu.. si si...



Alors je n'interviendrais que trs brivement, mais : 




> personne ne se plaign_aient_ de leur orthographe la_man_table puisqu'ils n'crivaient pas.


Rhoooo !!!! 
 :;): 

(_et en page 1 en plus !!_)






> Je m'adresse aux moins jeunes du forum, mais quand j'tais au collge ou au Lyce, on ne parlait pas d'Acadomia, de Compltude, d'Anacours, ... 
> Je ne dis pas qu'il n'y avait de cours de soutien, mais bien souvent on faisait appel  un tudiant, ou  un prof. Et ce n'tait pas la majorit, et surtout, ce n'tait pas un business !
> 
> Aujourd'hui, j'ai l'impression que l'cole (primaire, collge, lyce) ne sert que de "garderie" et que les cours, les vrais, se donnent dans des instituts privs...


Bien d'accord avec toi...... Et c'est une des raisons de l'augmentation des ingalits....

Si c'est devenu un systme, avec des prix exhorbitants et des "institutions", c'est que le problme de fond est grave.....







> Mais je ne comprend pas pourquoi nous, on a des rgles d'criture qui ne correspondent  rien, alors que la plupart des autres langues crivent les lettres qu'ils prononcent, et lisent les lettres qui sont crites. Et on essaie de s'y accrocher comme s'il s'agissait du coeur de notre identit ! La rforme de l'orthographe a t tellement dcrie, non pas parce qu'elle ne rsout rien (ce qui est pourtant le cas  mon avis), mais juste parce que c'est une rforme de l'orthographe, et que non non non, on doit absolument crire comme on l'a toujours fait, parce que sinon, on renie notre histoire ou je ne sais quoi.


En anglais : 

*gym*astics   *gyn*ecology

"jimnastiks"
"guaillencologie"
Gloucester

"glostar"
The most difficult words to pronounce in the English language revealed  as well as the worlds favourite English tongue-twisters

Imagine what eighth is like to a non-English speaker. Not one letter is pronounced the way it should be.
Why English Pronunciation Is So Tricky/

"Threw" "through"...
English is tough stuff! Tricky English poem read aloud with IPA indications, and with funny images/

 :;):  :8-): 



Je l'ai dj cit ailleurs, mais revenons-y ..  ::roll:: 

En anglais :  (_crit par un crivain britannique_) : 



> *The English Language* 
> 
> There is no egg in eggplant, no ham in hamburgers and neither pine nor apple in pineapple. English muffins were not invented in England, French fries were not invented in France.We sometimes take English for granted. But if we examine its paradoxes we find that quicksand takes you down slowly, boxing rings are square and a guinea pig are neither from Guinea or a pig. If writers write, how come fingers don't fing.If the plural of tooth is teeth, shouldn't the plural of phone booth be phone beeth? If the teacher taught, why didn't the preacher praught?If a vegeterian eats vegetables, what the heck does a humanitarian eat?Why do people recite at a play, yet play at a recital? Park on driveways and drive on parkways?You have to marvel at the unique lunacy of a language where a house can burn up as it burns down and in which you fill in a form by filling it out.English was invented by people, not computers, and it reflects the creativity of the human race (which of course isn't a race at all). That is why the stars are out when they are visible, but when they go out they are invisible.And why is it when I wind up my watch it starts, and when I wind up this story it ends?Do infants enjoy infancy as much as adults enjoy adultery?Why is it a man who invests all your money is called a broker? Why is a person who plays the piano called a pianist, but a person who drives a race car is not a racist?Why are wise men and wise guys opposites?Why do overlook and oversee mean the opposite things?If horrific means horrible, does terrific mean to make terrible?Why isn't 11 pronounced onety one?If lawyers are disbarred and clergymen defrocked, doesn't it follow that electricians can be delighted, musicians denoted, cowboys deranged, models deposed, tree surgeons debarked and dry cleaners depressed?Why is it that if someone tells you there are 1 billion stars in the universe you will believe them, but if they tell you the paint on the wall is not dry, you touch it to be sure?If you take an Oriental person and spin him around several times, does he become disoriented? If people from Poland are Poles, why aren't people from Holland called Holes?Why?










> C'est un trs gros raccourci dfendu par des blaireaux.
> Ce que cherche  inculquer le programme c'est la lutte contre les strotypes, c'est  dire qu'un garon ne va pas devenir une fille si il joue  la poupe, ou qu'une fille ne va pas avoir de bite qui pousse si elle aime les camions de pompier.
> Bref qu'il n'y a pas de "jeux pour les filles" ou "jeux pour les garons" mais des jeux, et qu'ils peuvent jouer  ce qu'ils veulent sans devenir des monstres.





> Qu'il y ait des diffrences physiques ou mme psychologique, physiologique ou ce que tu veux, c'est un fait.
> 
> Maintenant, ce n'est pas une raison, pour cataloguer les hommes et les femmes dans des "boites" (je sais que ce terme te parle ^^), et obliger chaque sexe  se cantonner  un rle prcis ou des tches rserves et surtout, lever des enfants dans ce schma d'ide...


euh..... tout a n'est il-pas fondamentalement du ressort des parents ???

En quoi dire que le bleu ne devrait pas tre la couleur associe aux garcons et le rose aux filles *changera* le fait que Kevin dort dans une chambre bleue et Nabilla dans une chambre rose ??  

Que l'cole soit lầ pour *ouvrir* aux diffrences et pointer les strotypes, soit... Lgrement.  Voulez-vous une Ecole dans laquelle les enfants se rvoltent contre leurs parents (_voir exemple ci-dessus. Ils dorment dans des chambres de ces couleurs_) ??? Que les enfants prennent conscience, oui.. _stigmatiser_ c'est absurde et contre-productif...


Que  l'cole il y aient des films/discussions sur des femmes (non gays) militaires, boueurs, boxeuses, catcheuses, haltrophiles, chauffeurs routiers, maons, chirurgiennes, architectes, garagistes, soudeuses, ou n'importe quoi, de mme que sur des hommes (non gays) danseurs, enseignants, infirmiers, costumiers, maquilleurs,  couturiers, coiffeurs,  fleuristes, dcorateurs, secrtaires, etc etc.., tout  fait pour....

Que maintenant un visage ou un corps "neutre" serve d'illustration dans un manuel, c'est absurde.....

Et fondamentalement, c'est  la socit et aux lois (et  leur application) de faire voluer.. Pas  l'cole, o les filles qui choisiraient un mtier "d'homme" ou les hommes qui choisiraient un mtier de "femme" devraient de toutes faons se battre pour se faire reconnatre.... Comment se fait-il que malgr les constats il n'y ait pas de pnalit financire pour les discriminations salariales ? Comment se fait-il que encore et toujours (_comme pour l'affaire Beaupin qui ressort_) un dlai de prescription de 3 ans soit accord et que plus souvent on juge "non recevable" des plaintes pour harclement, voire des viols ??

Que l'cole participe, certes... mais elle n'est de loin pas le moteur essentiel... et c'est parce que les ministres successifs, en particulier les NVB et autres savent que ils ont le pouvoir de changer les programmes ou les contenus, sans grands risques , qu'ils se permettent a...

Et il est pour le moins trange que , par exemple dans l'appareil du PS, les comportements "strotyps" soient particulirement frquents... Quant aux bons gens de gche qui partent  la dfense des gays, mais vont faire en catimini des remarques ou des regards, sans accepter la moindre critique ouverte (_oui, les gays ont un trs fort rseau de soutien interne  la communaut, et oui, certains sont des activistes comme ailleurs_) , n'en parlons pas... 



Maintenant, sur le sujet de l'uniforme, d'une part je me souviens qu' l'cole primaire j'en avais un (_de mme que mes soeurs_), une blouse grise ou bleue (_et non, elle n'tait pas rose pour les filles_), que ce n'tait pas un "poids" financier pour les parents (_une blouse en coton brut_), qu'on enfilait par dessus les vtements,  mais c'est surtout qu'il n'y avait pas cette culture de l'apparence et du fric de l're des Kardashian et autres...  ni ces problmes de voile et autres..

Donc je dirais que, temporairemement, dans la socit franaise actuelle, ce serait  mon avis une bonne dcision.... jusqu' ce que les mentalits soient revenues  une chose fondamentale : galit, fraternit, libert... hommes/femmes, et toutes croyances (_ou absence de_).

Encore une fois, s'loigner de "l'ouverture" des socits anglosaxones qui ne peuvent faire autrement avec leurs constitutions, et revenir  nos fondamentaux avec la ntre : pas du "_multiculturalisme neutre et bat_", mais un creuset d'intgration commun dont les croyances et la richesse ne fait pas partie.



En ce qui concerne la matrise de la langue et les diffrentes rformes,  c'est bien un dbat franco-franais...  A part quelques rgions dans le  monde (_et, malheureusement, le Qubec a suivi la France sur ce plan-l, avec les mmes rsultats catastrophiques_), la plupart des pays enseignent avec la mthode syllabique (_quand ils ont des syllabes_), et a a l'air de pas mal marcher, quand on voit les rsultats.... De mme que chez nous, ce qui tait le cas jusqu'au milieu des annes 70.... Sans parler de toutes les russites techniques et scientifiques, mais le moindre trouffion de base mme  la Premire Guerre, et encore plus  la Seconde, savait lire, crire, et compter.. Et aujourd'hui allez interroger ou faire crire des gens de 75  90 ans, sans ducation autre que le Certificat... et vous pourrez constater par vous-mme la qualit de leur franais crit...

----------


## Grogro

> En ce qui concerne la matrise de la langue et les diffrentes rformes,  c'est bien un dbat franco-franais...  A part quelques rgions dans le  monde (_et, malheureusement, le Qubec a suivi la France sur ce plan-l, avec les mmes rsultats catastrophiques_), la plupart des pays enseignent avec la mthode syllabique (_quand ils ont des syllabes_), et a a l'air de pas mal marcher, quand on voit les rsultats.... De mme que chez nous, ce qui tait le cas jusqu'au milieu des annes 70.... Sans parler de toutes les russites techniques et scientifiques, mais le moindre trouffion de base mme  la Premire Guerre, et encore plus  la Seconde, savait lire, crire, et compter.. Et aujourd'hui allez interroger ou faire crire des gens de 75  90 ans, sans ducation autre que le Certificat... et vous pourrez constater par vous-mme la qualit de leur franais crit...


En es-tu vraiment sr ? Quel tait le taux d'alphabtisation rel pendant la troisime rpublique ? Et pendant la quatrime ? Sans parler du taux d'illettrisme ? Quel tait le taux de russite au certificat d'tudes ? Quel pourcentage d'une classe d'ge dtenait ce ssame ? Beaucoup plus faible qu'on ne l'imagine. L'ge d'or de l'cole rpublicaine n'a jamais exist,  part pour la minorit (~15%) qui accdait au lyce gnral.

----------


## Invit

> Rhoooo !!!!


Ha ! Trop tard pour diter. Tfaon c'tait pour illustrer le propos  ::mrgreen:: 

Allez, un petit article sur l'ducation chez Merci Alfred : http://www.mercialfred.com/topos/education.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Mais a ne marche que si l'uniforme est offert; s'il faut l'acheter, c'est juste un fardeau supplmentaire pour les pauvres, voire pour les plus chers une barrire  l'entre d'une cole prestigieuse.


Ce sont des vtement qui s'usent. Quelle diffrence que ce soit un uniforme ou un jean de tous les jours ?




> Bien d'accord avec toi...... Et c'est une des raisons de l'augmentation des ingalits....
> 
> Si c'est devenu un systme, avec des prix exhorbitants et des "institutions", c'est que le problme de fond est grave.....


Le problme de fond est l'ducation nationale et sa "caste de pdagogues prtentieux".

----------


## Gunny

> Ha ! Trop tard pour diter. Tfaon c'tait pour illustrer le propos 
> 
> Allez, un petit article sur l'ducation chez Merci Alfred : http://www.mercialfred.com/topos/education.


Excellent article, merci du partage.

----------


## seedbarrett

> Ce sont des vtement qui s'usent. Quelle diffrence que ce soit un uniforme ou un jean de tous les jours ?



La diffrence c'est que si l'uniforme coute 150/unit, a reste super cher compar aux fringues  carrefour. Alors les riches pourront aller  cette cole, et les pauvre irons avec les pauvres dans leur cole de pauvre.

----------


## Grogro

L'ide, dans ce cas, sera de proposer une gamme unique, vendue  prix cotant par une centrale d'achat, pour les enfants de bourgeois de l'cole alsacienne ou de LLG tout comme aux enfants des gueux du 93. Vtements conus et fabriqus en France sans saloperies. Et pouvant tre reconvertis (rachets) une fois que l'enfant a grandi. 

Si on s'engage sur la voie de l'uniforme, ce qui ne plaira pas aux parents de "mon chri-mon coeur". Pardon, aux gniteurs d'apprenant, soyons politiquement corrects. Je n'ai rien contre, mais je n'y suis pas farouchement partisan. Tant qu'on aura pas une cole qui instruit et qui transmet de nouveau le savoir et le savoir-tre -  les vilains mots ractionnaires - c'est un gadget.

----------


## Lokken

Un lien sur le sujet.

http://www.leparisien.fr/asnieres-su...1780182c_1.jpg

----------


## Invit

> Un lien sur le sujet.
> 
> http://www.leparisien.fr/asnieres-su...1780182c_1.jpg


L'uniforme, pourquoi pas, les tches mnagres, je suis pour, mais alors la marseillaise la main sur le cur, jamais ! D'ailleurs, ils ont l'air de l'assumer :



> La Marseillaise n'est pas un objectif, elle est un outil pour donner le sentiment de la fraternit.


C'est exact, et je pense que le communautarisme est bien la dernire chose dont on ait besoin en ce moment. Quel est l'objectif ? Ils ne le disent pas dans l'article.




> Vert anglais pour les garons, bordeaux pour les filles : ici, l'uniforme est de rigueur.


Et bim ! a c'est pour les gender studies, ne JAMAIS oublier de bien sparer les garons et les filles  ::D:

----------


## Lokken

J'ai retrouv le lien qui explique tout : 
https://www.esperancebanlieues.org/l...agogie/modele/

Quant  la sparation fille/garon, je ne connais pas plus rac qu'un enfant de ce point de vue l....

----------


## Invit

> J'ai retrouv le lien qui explique tout : 
> https://www.esperancebanlieues.org/l...agogie/modele/





> Les coles Esprance banlieues ont  cur de dvelopper le sens de la fraternit chez les lves : cette valeur de la Rpublique est un axe de rflexion central pour leur action. Les enfants doivent vivre ensemble chaque jour en frres et surs, en se respectant mutuellement. Ils sont pousss  dpasser leurs diffrences qui pourraient les renfermer sur eux-mmes (origine gographique, religion), et  former un groupe uni _avec leurs camarades_.


a peut ventuellement rsoudre les problmes  trs court terme. Seront-ils plus tolrants et respectueux en sortant de l'cole ? J'en doute.




> Quant  la sparation fille/garon, je ne connais pas plus rac qu'un enfant de ce point de vue l....


a dpend des enfants a doit dpendre de l'ducation  ::P:

----------


## Lokken

> a dpend des enfants a doit dpendre de l'ducation


Pas que hlas ; les miens a allait jusqu' ce qu'ils frquentent les cours de rcration  ::D:

----------


## Grogro

> Ha ! Trop tard pour diter. Tfaon c'tait pour illustrer le propos 
> 
> Allez, un petit article sur l'ducation chez Merci Alfred : http://www.mercialfred.com/topos/education.


Son topo est intressant. Certains points de l'analyse sont trs pertinents mais d'autres sont fortement biaiss. Il part du principe que l'cole n'a jamais chang depuis qu'on a industrialis l'enseignement primaire entre le milieu du XIXme sicle et 1939, puis l'enseignement secondaire  partir de l'aprs-guerre (en France avec du retard : cette industrialisation s'opre entre 1958 et 1975 - le collge unique). Cette image est fort juste. L'cole a t conue pour une socit industrielle, pour faire de l'lve un produit le plus calibr et format possible. Un calibre, et un format. Le fameux "moule" dans lequel les "zbres" comme moi n'ont jamais pu rentrer. Sauf que depuis les annes 60, il y a eu une profonde mutation de tous les systmes d'enseignement un peu partout dans l'OCDE. 

Un passage cl dans son analyse : "Comme on l'a vu, lcole  la franaise accorde normment dimportance  la matrise des connaissances  c'est  dire, l'expertise d'un sujet donn. Cest une approche qui tait justifie au moment o le monde avait besoin d'experts"

Or c'est compltement faux en 2017. C'tait vrai jusqu'aux 30 dernires annes, l'enseignement en France avait une vocation "encyclopdique". Tout a chang depuis la loi-cadre de 1989, et plus encore avec les lois de 2005 puis les annes Nabilla Bcassine. L'cole franaise,  l'image des autres nations de l'OCDE, n'a plus vocation  la "maitrise des connaissances", puisque du CP  la terminale S, tous les programmes ont t progressivement vid de leur contenu. La vocation de l'cole n'est plus que dans l'laboration d'un "socle commun de comptences" devant tre maitris  l'ge de 16 ans. Le premier point de son analyse reste juste (l'industrialisation de l'cole, le moule universel, le rythme universel d'apprentissage), mais la suite... nettement moins.

----------


## souviron34

Je suis d'accord avec toi... je trouve aussi que il y a de bonnes choses mais aussi de trs mauvaises dans cet article...

Comme par exemple ce que tu cites...

Si nous n'avions plus besoin d'experts, comment se fait-il que nos universits reculent dans les classements, de mme que l'enseignement de manire gnral ??? 

C'est bien que les autres pays jugent que nous avons encore besoin d'experts...et d'lites...  C'est donc au contraire une certaine vision franco-franaise de l'obsolescence des expertises qui amne  une dconnection de la ralit objective... Et  une baisse du niveau gnral...


Entre la mondialisation et le commerce international exigeant de plus en plus qu' des niveaux de secrtariat on parle de 3  4 langues couramment, que les "_botes  outils_" dans nos mtiers qui ncessitent de savoir comment a marche dedans et ce que a fait, ds que a va plus, des voitures lectroniques et de leurs ordis embarqus, jusqu' la recherche et l'avnement des technos vertes, au contraire nous avons de plus en plus besoin d'experts....  Mais qui, grce /  cause de la vitesse d'volution, doivent avoir de vastes connaissances gnrales afin de pouvoir voluer et se recycler... 

Je tire donc la conclusion oppose  lui : le systme que nous avions tait au contraire particulirement adapt  des dfis,  condition de l'agrandir par des soutiens et une ouverture aux mtiers par exemple manuels, au lieu au contraire d'abaisser le niveau gnral...

Et l'orientation d'abandon de ce systme va nous faire progressivement relguer au rang de nation fournisseuse de "bras" pour les industries futures..  Bref, on se prpare  devenir (une des) prochaine(s) nation(s) vers lesquelles les entreprises mondialises se tourneront pour avoir de la main d'oeuvre pas chre car peu qualifie.... spcialise peut-tre.. mais peu qualifie pour tout le reste...

----------


## ddoumeche

> La diffrence c'est que si l'uniforme coute 150/unit, a reste super cher compar aux fringues  carrefour. Alors les riches pourront aller  cette cole, et les pauvre irons avec les pauvres dans leur cole de pauvre.


Si les gens sont assez btes pour s'acheter des uniformes "de marque" auprs du fournisseur officiel, au lieu d'un petit importateur d'uniformes faits au bengladesh, ils sanctionneront financirement eux mmes.

----------


## Mdinoc

Et ceux qui "ne sont pas assez btes" seront  la place ostraciss parce qu'ils n'ont pas le bon uniforme, ce qui est prcisment _ce que l'uniforme est cens viter_ (officiellement du moins).

----------


## Grogro

> Entre la mondialisation et le commerce international exigeant de plus en plus qu' des niveaux de secrtariat on parle de 3  4 langues couramment, que les "_botes  outils_" dans nos mtiers qui ncessitent de savoir comment a marche dedans et ce que a fait, ds que a va plus, des voitures lectroniques et de leurs ordis embarqus, jusqu' la recherche et l'avnement des technos vertes, au contraire nous avons de plus en plus besoin d'experts....  Mais qui, grce /  cause de la vitesse d'volution, doivent avoir de vastes connaissances gnrales afin de pouvoir voluer et se recycler... 
> 
> Je tire donc la conclusion oppose  lui : le systme que nous avions tait au contraire particulirement adapt  des dfis,  condition de l'agrandir par des soutiens et une ouverture aux mtiers par exemple manuels, au lieu au contraire d'abaisser le niveau gnral...


Dans le paradigme de l'ducation  la franaise (ducation nationale + enseignement suprieur), l'expertise n'a pas le mme sens. L'expertise a le sens d'une ultra spcialisation dans un domaine de pointe, et c'est effectivement ce vers quoi l'enseignement en France a toujours t format. On nous a toujours incit  se spcialiser le plus tt possible. A se choisir un mtier  15 ans pour toute sa vie professionnelle, jusqu' 67 ans. Comme si nous vivions toujours dans l're de l'emploi  vie dans la mme grande entreprise ou la mme administration. C'est pour a qu'il est si difficile de mettre en place des passerelles dans l'enseignement suprieur. A un diplm d'IUT, qui n'a pas trouv sa place en cole d'ing, on lui propose dans le meilleur des cas  l'universit une inscription en L2 dans sa filire d'tude. Quand ce n'est pas carrment un retour  la case dpart. Les filires bidisciplinaires sont toujours difficiles  mettre en place, mme les plus porteuses comme la bio-informatique. Et pourtant, aprs un master de physique, de mathmatique, de chimie ou de bio, on peut trs se lancer dans l'informatique aprs une formation intensive de 2-3 mois.

----------


## Grogro

> Si les gens sont assez btes pour s'acheter des uniformes "de marque" auprs du fournisseur officiel, au lieu d'un petit importateur d'uniformes faits au bengladesh, ils sanctionneront financirement eux mmes.


Idiotie. Si tu crs un uniforme, ou plutt une gamme d'uniforme pour laisser un minimum de latitude  l'enfant (jupe, robe, pantalon, short, mais a implique aussi godasses et cartables), ce n'est pas seulement pour sortir les lves de la vulgarit ambiante, du culte de l'apparence et de la socit du spectacle. Ce n'est pas seulement pour que des gamines de 10 ans cessent d'imiter Kim AssDashian ou Nabilla. C'est aussi pour recrer une filire nationale de textile durable et de qualit. 

Simple postulat, parce que franchement, lcole a mieux  foutre pour les 10 voire 20 prochaines annes. Mme si, les valeurs que j'ai voques tant partages aussi bien par la gauche que par la droite (car farouchement antilibrales), un uniforme pourrait avoir valeur de rconciliation nationale. A condition qu'il y ait quelque chose  se rconcilier.

----------


## souviron34

> Dans le paradigme de l'ducation  la franaise (ducation nationale + enseignement suprieur), l'expertise n'a pas le mme sens. L'expertise a le sens d'une ultra spcialisation dans un domaine de pointe, et c'est effectivement ce vers quoi l'enseignement en France a toujours t format. On nous a toujours incit  se spcialiser le plus tt possible.


Permet-moi de te contredire :  

Les gens de ma gnration et avant - et sans doute un peu aprs - bien que "spcialiss" - ont eu *une formation gnrale forte*,  tel point que par exemple moi, avec un doctorat d'astrophysique, on m'a d'emble mis quivalent ingnieur, et les premiers postes dans le priv qu'on m'a propos ont t en chimie (_chez Kodak_), puis dans le mdical et en informatique (_alors que je n'avais eu que 3h d'initiation au Fortran !! mon premier poste a t ingnieur systme et responsable admin du rseau local plus responsable du traitement d'images_).






> A un diplm d'IUT, qui n'a pas trouv sa place en cole d'ing, on lui propose dans le meilleur des cas  l'universit une inscription en L2 dans sa filire d'tude. .


Ben c'est un peu normal, et c'est ce qui faisait que ma soeur, qui tait prof  l'IUT, tait bien furieuse de cette orientation actuelle... Le budget affect par lve  l'IUT est 5 fois suprieur  celui affect  un etudiant de L1 , *car la formation a pour but* de le mettre sur le march du travail au bout de 2 ans..

Ce n'tait pas cens tre un couloir vers l'universit ou ingnieur.... 

De la cration des IUT jusqu' il y a 15 ans, 97% des etudiants trouvaient un boulot dans les 3 mois aprs la fin des tudes...  C'est a qui justifiait le budget, les confrences d'industriels, les stages dans des entreprises renommes, etc etc... 

Si a devient quivalent L1/L2, pas la peine de dpenser 5 fois le budget d'un tudiant lambda pour qu'il aille grossir avec les autres les files d'attente  Pole Emploi...

----------


## Grogro

Tes remarques sur les IUT sont parfaitement justes et illustrent les limites actuelles de notre systme d'enseignement suprieur. Car de plus en plus, la porte d'entre dans le monde du travail commence  bac+5




> Permet-moi de te contredire :  
> 
> Les gens de ma gnration et avant - et sans doute un peu aprs - bien que "spcialiss" - ont eu *une formation gnrale forte*,  tel point que par exemple moi, avec un doctorat d'astrophysique, on m'a d'emble mis quivalent ingnieur, et les premiers postes dans le priv qu'on m'a propos ont t en chimie (_chez Kodak_), puis dans le mdical et en informatique (_alors que je n'avais eu que 3h d'initiation au Fortran !! mon premier poste a t ingnieur systme et responsable admin du rseau local plus responsable du traitement d'images_).


Cela reste en partie vrai encore de nos jours, mais essentiellement dans l'informatique (dernier secteur encore rellement porteur pour les diplms en France, avec la compta-gestion). Nous avons encore une formation gnrale forte avec un bac+5 technique ou scientifique. Moins que votre gnration bien sr (on a beaucoup perdu en culture gnrale et en "humanits"). Avec un master en physique, j'tais aussi d'emble quivalent ingnieur.

C'est fou d'ailleurs le nombre de physiciens qui finissent dans l'informatique.  ::aie::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Et ceux qui "ne sont pas assez btes" seront  la place ostraciss parce qu'ils n'ont pas le bon uniforme, ce qui est prcisment _ce que l'uniforme est cens viter_ (officiellement du moins).


En Grande Bretagne, l'uniforme neuf coute 400, en partie rembourses par les collectivits, le cot lev s'expliquant par le fait qu'une entreprise a le monopole de la fabrication, comme dans tous les rgimes sovitiques travaillistes.
Mais on trouve des imitations de bonne qualit ou des costumes d'occasion pour 50.
Il n'est pas grave que les lycens de Limoges ou d'Amiens n'aient pas exactement les mmes uniformes que ceux de Mrignac.




> Idiotie. Si tu crs un uniforme, ou plutt une gamme d'uniforme pour laisser un minimum de latitude  l'enfant (jupe, robe, pantalon, short, mais a implique aussi godasses et cartables), ce n'est pas seulement pour sortir les lves de la vulgarit ambiante, du culte de l'apparence et de la socit du spectacle. Ce n'est pas seulement pour que des gamines de 10 ans cessent d'imiter Kim AssDashian ou Nabilla. C'est aussi pour recrer une filire nationale de textile durable et de qualit.


Utopisme hors sol !
L'industrie textile franaise (qui ne comprend plus que 70,000 personnes) est bien incapable de fabriquer un uniforme  prix cass. Un costume de gendarme doit couter plus de 1000 euro, le simple kpi atteignant les 110, prix d'usine. Et mme avec une forte mcanisation. Si on ressortait les mtiers  tisser, l'industrie ne serait toujours pas comptitive  moins d'abaisser les salaires  400.. ce qui est bien sur inacceptable.
D'ailleurs, concrtement ce n'est pas couteux, pas plus qu'au XIXeme sicle, mais dans la socit de consommation, les franais sont bien incapable de payer les choses  cot rel.. par contre si on touche  leur salaire, ce n'est pas le mme discours.

Donc si on rtablit l'uniforme  l'cole, une grande partie sera faite au Bengladesh, le made in France tant rserv aux CSP ou subventionn par les collectivits. Ce qui n'est pas un problme en soi.




> Simple postulat, parce que franchement, lcole a mieux  foutre pour les 10 voire 20 prochaines annes. Mme si, les valeurs que j'ai voques tant partages aussi bien par la gauche que par la droite (car farouchement antilibrales), un uniforme pourrait avoir valeur de rconciliation nationale. A condition qu'il y ait quelque chose  se rconcilier.


Au niveau pdagogique, il est impossible que cela change puisque les franais ont justement vot pour rlire les mmes et un particulier un freluquet sans programme  part la discrimination positive. Tu sais, les 12 lves par classe... les 80,000 places d'tudiants manquantes et le tirage au sort.
Cela fait 20 que le mammouth s'est enlis dans son marigot et il ne s'en sortira pas. L'uniforme pourrait tre un symbole pour en faire le deuil, et changer l'tat d'esprit des petites ttes blondes et crpues.

----------


## Grogro

> Donc si on rtablit l'uniforme  l'cole, une grande partie sera faite au Bengladesh, le made in France tant rserv aux CSP ou subventionn par les collectivits. Ce qui n'est pas un problme en soi.


Rappelons que l'uniforme n'a jamais exist en France. Quel serait intrt de l'tablir si c'est pour imiter les mmes ingalits de naissance que dans la socit ? En France, on a encore un semblant d'industrie textile qui aurait bien besoin de dbouchs.

Et le "made in France", longtemps considr comme "suspect", revient : http://www.latribune.fr/entreprises-...in-france.html




> Cela fait 20 que le mammouth s'est enlis dans son marigot et il ne s'en sortira pas. L'uniforme pourrait tre un symbole pour en faire le deuil, et changer l'tat d'esprit des petites ttes blondes et crpues.


Ca fait mme 28 ans depuis la loi-cadre de 1989. Mais s'il y a bien un ministre dans lequel la continuit d'action entre la drote et la gche est totale et absolue depuis 1958, c'est bien l'ducation nationale. L'enseignement suprieur, nettement moins. 

Je ne sais pas si Blanquet est sincre ou s'il manoeuvre habilement pour tromper tout le monde. D'un naturel pessimiste, je pense que son CV parle pour lui. Mais je veux bien lui laisser le bnfice du doute pendant, disons, deux ans. Le temps de voir la prochaine rforme du lyce.

C'est bien simple, pour rformer l'cole, il faut dfaire tout ce qui s'est fait depuis 1989.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Rappelons que l'uniforme n'a jamais exist en France. Quel serait intrt de l'tablir si c'est pour imiter les mmes ingalits de naissance que dans la socit ? En France, on a encore un semblant d'industrie textile qui aurait bien besoin de dbouchs.
> 
> Et le "made in France", longtemps considr comme "suspect", revient : http://www.latribune.fr/entreprises-...in-france.html


J'eu cru pourtant. En tout cas, les enfants s'habillaient correctement :


(illustration d'un ancien camps d'instruction cisgenre rgit par le patriarcat ractionnaire: notez le fusil au mur pour punir celui qui ne connaissait pas ses conjugaisons)

De toute manire, il y aura toujours des ingalits, et la nous avons une divergence idologique qui n'a rien de rdhibitoire. Mais si on laisse le mammouth crever et les sales enfants de bourgeois et les surdous fuir vers les coles privs, ils ne pourront transmettre leur savoir social ou acadmique  leur potes proltaires et lascenseur sera cass (les enfants apprennent par mimtisme et rptition). Et les ingalits s'aggraveront.
Et il semble que tu fasses une erreur: il y a pas de socit de caste en France, il n'y a mme probablement jamais eu. Un manant pouvait tre anoblit. Les ingalits de naissance existent, mais on peut quand mme devenir dput en tant petit-fils d'immigr algrien.


Ensuite il y a une ambigut : je suis  100% pour le made in France, je dis juste que dans le cadre conomique actuel, on ne peux pas le faire  100%. Et d'ailleurs en principe ce n'est pas souhaitable car chaque rgion va se spcialiser : teintures d'Italie, pices d'orient, porcelaines de Chine... Mais dans un pays comme le notre o 80% des biens manufacturs sont fait  l'tranger, il est vital de rapatrier une bonne partie du patrimoine industriel.

Ne serait-ce que parce que le parti qui crera 500,000 emplois dans le textile se fera rlire pour 20 ans. Et le textile est grand pourvoyeur de main duvre peu qualifie.

Donc il faut remettre au gout du jour le systme conomique capitaliste & franais du XIXme (tout comme il faut remettre au gout les mthodes pdagogiques de l'poque). Ce qui ne veut pas dire mettre les enfants  l'usine, je prcise pour les extrmistes que vous tes. Mais entre extrmistes, on se comprend.




> Ca fait mme 28 ans depuis la loi-cadre de 1989. Mais s'il y a bien un ministre dans lequel la continuit d'action entre la drote et la gche est totale et absolue depuis 1958, c'est bien l'ducation nationale. L'enseignement suprieur, nettement moins. 
> 
> Je ne sais pas si Blanquet est sincre ou s'il manoeuvre habilement pour tromper tout le monde. D'un naturel pessimiste, je pense que son CV parle pour lui. Mais je veux bien lui laisser le bnfice du doute pendant, disons, deux ans. Le temps de voir la prochaine rforme du lyce.
> 
> C'est bien simple, pour rformer l'cole, il faut dfaire tout ce qui s'est fait depuis 1989.


Voir mme 1789 <sarcasm>. 
L'important ce sont les programmes, le rtablissements des 4 additions au primaire, du par cur et la fin du psycho-pdagogisme citoyen... si on veut changer l'cole, il faut partir de la base donc des enseignants en esprant trouver des relais au ministre.

----------


## Invit

> L'important ce sont les programmes, le rtablissements des 4 additions au primaire, du par cur et la fin du psycho-pdagogisme citoyen... si on veut changer l'cole, il faut partir de la base donc des enseignants en esprant trouver des relais au ministre.


C'est le cas, un peu moins pour le par-cur qu'ils laissent de ct maintenant en CP et en CE1, mais 90 % de leur temps de travail est consacr  la lecture/l'criture et au calcul. Le problme, c'est que personne n'est derrire les enfants quand ils ne  font pas le boulot ou n'y arrivent pas. Les parents, quand 1/ ils sont  la maison avant 18 h 30 et 2/ ils ne s'en foutent pas, c'est un miracle. Et  l'cole, il n'y a rien pour les lves lents et perturbateurs. Les perturbateurs perturbent et les lents lambinent. On pourrait faire des tartines sur ce que les parents pourraient faire, mais a ne servirait pas  grand chose. Mme s'il y avait une prise de conscience globale de leur rle et du rle de l'cole, il resterait toujours les parents qui rentrent tard et ceux qui s'en foutent. Donc pour moi, il y a bien quelque chose  faire  l'cole. Soit on rduit le nombre d'lves par classe, soit on change le fonctionnement de manire  ne plus laisser les lves sur le carreau. Ma classe fonctionnait un peu comme ce que tu dcris. Les mthodes pdagogiques taient grosso modo les mmes que maintenant, mais on avait des petites classes avec des lves qui avaient l'opportunit de s'aider mutuellement. a marchait (et on tait vraiment pas des flches). Mais a ne peut marcher qu'en primaire + la 6e et la 5e ventuellement. Pour la 4e et 3e, il y a beaucoup de contenus dans les programmes que certains lves ne peuvent juste pas assimiler. a ne veut pas dire qu'ils en sont incapables, mais parce qu'ils sont trop jeunes ou parce qu'ils ont trop  comprendre trop vite. La 4e et la 3e techno avaient pas mal de dfauts, mais au moins les lves pouvaient y apprendre des trucs.

----------


## fredinkan

> notez le fusil au mur pour punir celui qui ne connaissez pas ses conjugaisons


rassure moi juste que tu as fait exprs, piti  ::mouarf::

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'est le cas, un peu moins pour le par-cur qu'ils laissent de ct maintenant en CP et en CE1, mais 90 % de leur temps de travail est consacr  la lecture/l'criture et au calcul. Le problme, c'est que personne n'est derrire les enfants quand ils ne  font pas le boulot ou n'y arrivent pas. Les parents, quand 1/ ils sont  la maison avant 18 h 30 et 2/ ils ne s'en foutent pas, c'est un miracle. Et  l'cole, il n'y a rien pour les lves lents et perturbateurs. Les perturbateurs perturbent et les lents lambinent. On pourrait faire des tartines sur ce que les parents pourraient faire, mais a ne servirait pas  grand chose. Mme s'il y avait une prise de conscience globale de leur rle et du rle de l'cole, il resterait toujours les parents qui rentrent tard et ceux qui s'en foutent. Donc pour moi, il y a bien quelque chose  faire  l'cole. Soit on rduit le nombre d'lves par classe, soit on change le fonctionnement de manire  ne plus laisser les lves sur le carreau. Ma classe fonctionnait un peu comme ce que tu dcris. Les mthodes pdagogiques taient grosso modo les mmes que maintenant, mais on avait des petites classes avec des lves qui avaient l'opportunit de s'aider mutuellement. a marchait (et on tait vraiment pas des flches). Mais a ne peut marcher qu'en primaire + la 6e et la 5e ventuellement. Pour la 4e et 3e, il y a beaucoup de contenus dans les programmes que certains lves ne peuvent juste pas assimiler. a ne veut pas dire qu'ils en sont incapables, mais parce qu'ils sont trop jeunes ou parce qu'ils ont trop  comprendre trop vite. La 4e et la 3e techno avaient pas mal de dfauts, mais au moins les lves pouvaient y apprendre des trucs.


Quel contenu des programmes de 4e ou 3e n'est pas assimilable ?

Sur cette dicte de 5 lignes, les lves de CM2 font dsormais en moyenne 17,5 fautes, contre 10 pour la gnration de leurs parents. Et tout le monde allait  l'cole  l'poque :



> Le soir tombait. Papa et maman, inquiets, se demandaient pourquoi leurs quatre garons n'taient pas rentrs.
> - Les gamins se sont certainement perdus, dit maman. S'ils n'ont pas encore retrouv leur chemin, nous les verrons arriver trs fatigus  la maison.
> - Pourquoi ne pas tlphoner  Martine ? Elle les a peut-tre vus !
> Aussitt dit, aussitt fait !  ce moment, le chien se mit  aboyer.


Il ne s'agit donc pas d'une affaire de parents, de lents ou de perturbateurs mais d'enseignement. Doit-on attendre qu'ils fassent 30 fautes pour ragir ?

Or ce n'est pas aux parents d'assurer l'instruction publique. Si les lents sont trop lents, il faut les faire redoubler qu'ils rapprennent les bases, quitte  en mettre dans des coles spcialises ou remettre en cause la pdagogie. Et pour les perturbateurs, il reste le fusil les heures de colles.
Que les instituteurs arrtent de se dfausser et fassent de l'enseignement et la pdagogie, quitte  faire de la discipline.




> rassure moi juste que tu as fait exprs, piti


C'est de l'humour de fils de prof.

----------


## Invit

> Si les lents sont trop lents, il faut les faire redoubler qu'ils rapprennent les bases, quitte  en mettre dans des coles spcialises ou remettre en cause la pdagogie. Et pour les perturbateurs, il reste le fusil les heures de colles.


Oui et oui, par exemple. Maintenant, ce n'est plus fait, parce qu'on a laiss trop aux parents leur mot  dire. Il faut clairement leur enlever le pouvoir dcisionnel l-dessus.

----------


## ddoumeche

Le discours sur les parents me semble tre une revendication syndicale, je me trompe ?

Mais pourtant, quand papy descendait  la mine et mamie passait son temps entre le linge et la cuisine, ils n'avaient le pas le temps de faire rviser leurs conjugaisons aux enfants, d'autant qu'ils taient souvent analphabtes... les responsables ne seraient pas plutt la tl, l'ordinateur, et la rduction des heures de cours ?

Notons qu'ils en sont maintenant  donner des cours de franais aux tudiants d'universit.

----------


## el_slapper

> Le discours sur les parents me semble tre une revendication syndicale, je me trompe ?
> 
> Mais pourtant, quand papy descendait  la mine et mamie passait son temps entre le linge et la cuisine, ils n'avaient le pas le temps de faire rviser leurs conjugaisons aux enfants, d'autant qu'ils taient souvent analphabtes... les responsables ne seraient pas plutt la tl, l'ordinateur, et la rduction des heures de cours ?
> 
> Notons qu'ils en sont maintenant  donner des cours de franais aux tudiants d'universit.


Il y a d'autres trucs. A l'poque, l'ducation tait une obsession. Avoir une mauvaise note  l'cole tait puni durement dans les familles. Aujourd'hui, c'est rigolo. Bon, moi, je ne punis pas, mais ma fille va avoir droit  du rattrapage cette semaine, ses capacits rdactionnelles ne sont pas au niveau de ses autres performances.

La rduction des heures de cours est un problme, je connais des profs de prpa qui ont vu la diffrence, et brutalement.

La tl et l'ordinateur ne sont que des loisirs. C'est la manire dont ils sont utiliss qui fait la diffrence. tant gamin, je faisais plein de vlo - mais je n'avais pas le droit d'en faire tant que mes devoirs n'taient pas termins. Mets la mme rgle sur les crans, tu n'auras pas plus de problmes. Mme si les copains se foutaient de ma gueule parce-que j'arrivais toujours en retard au terrain vague.

Enfin, on laisse passer tout le monde, donc le niveau _apparent_ baisse. C'est juste que les nuls, avant, ils n'arrivaient pas jusque l.

----------


## Invit

> Le discours sur les parents me semble tre une revendication syndicale, je me trompe ?


Nope, je suis juste sidre de voir que si un parent dit non au redoublement, l'enfant passe et rien ne se passe. Le redoublement, c'est peut-tre pas la solution parfaite, mais c'est mieux que rien.




> Mais pourtant, quand papy descendait  la mine et mamie passait son temps entre le linge et la cuisine, ils n'avaient le pas le temps de faire rviser leurs conjugaisons aux enfants, d'autant qu'ils taient souvent analphabtes... les responsables ne seraient pas plutt la tl, l'ordinateur, et la rduction des heures de cours ?


Oui, et c'est encore le cas aujourd'hui, c'est pour a qu'idalement, a doit tre fait  l'cole.

Tu demandais ce qui n'tait pas assimilable en 4e et 3e. C'est l'ensemble. Pour les perfectionnistes dont je fais partie, c'est extrmement frustrant de passer au chapitre 2 dans avoir suffisamment compris le chapitre 1. J'avais un niveau relativement bon (dans la bonne moyenne on va dire), pourtant j'ai assimil  peine les 2/3 de ce qu'on m'a enseign. Ce n'est pas une situation saine  mon avis. J'aurais acquis cinq fois plus de connaissances si on m'avait donn le double de temps seulement. Seul une extrme minorit arrive  assimiler tout ce qu'on leur demande (ceux qui ont plus de 17/20 de moyenne).

----------


## ddoumeche

> Il y a d'autres trucs. A l'poque, l'ducation tait une obsession. Avoir une mauvaise note  l'cole tait puni durement dans les familles. Aujourd'hui, c'est rigolo. Bon, moi, je ne punis pas, mais ma fille va avoir droit  du rattrapage cette semaine, ses capacits rdactionnelles ne sont pas au niveau de ses autres performances.
> 
> La rduction des heures de cours est un problme, je connais des profs de prpa qui ont vu la diffrence, et brutalement.


La slection par le nivellement par le bas a des effets de bord imprvus mais prvisibles. Voila qui va d'ailleurs  l'encontre de ton hypothse sur une rduction _apparente_ du niveau,  moins que je ne m'abuse.




> La tl et l'ordinateur ne sont que des loisirs. C'est la manire dont ils sont utiliss qui fait la diffrence. tant gamin, je faisais plein de vlo - mais je n'avais pas le droit d'en faire tant que mes devoirs n'taient pas termins. Mets la mme rgle sur les crans, tu n'auras pas plus de problmes. Mme si les copains se foutaient de ma gueule parce-que j'arrivais toujours en retard au terrain vague.
> 
> Enfin, on laisse passer tout le monde, donc le niveau _apparent_ baisse. C'est juste que les nuls, avant, ils n'arrivaient pas jusque l.


C'est surtout le nombre d'heures passes devant l'cran au lieu de faire du vlo.





> Nope, je suis juste sidre de voir que si un parent dit non au redoublement, l'enfant passe et rien ne se passe. Le redoublement, c'est peut-tre pas la solution parfaite, mais c'est mieux que rien.


Ce sont les directives ministrielles.




> Oui, et c'est encore le cas aujourd'hui, c'est pour a qu'idalement, a doit tre fait  l'cole.
> 
> Tu demandais ce qui n'tait pas assimilable en 4e et 3e. C'est l'ensemble. Pour les perfectionnistes dont je fais partie, c'est extrmement frustrant de passer au chapitre 2 dans avoir suffisamment compris le chapitre 1. J'avais un niveau relativement bon (dans la bonne moyenne on va dire), pourtant j'ai assimil  peine les 2/3 de ce qu'on m'a enseign. Ce n'est pas une situation saine  mon avis. J'aurais acquis cinq fois plus de connaissances si on m'avait donn le double de temps seulement. Seul une extrme minorit arrive  assimiler tout ce qu'on leur demande (ceux qui ont plus de 17/20 de moyenne).


oui mais le nombre d'heures de cours diminuant, tu n'auras pas ton double d'heures de cours  ::lol::  et vas devoir concentrer ton attention dans certaines matires. Aprs, libre  toi de creuser les sujets pendant ton temps libre:
la diffrence entre les bons lves et les autres est qu'ils s'intressent aux savoirs acadmiques et qu'ils retiennent donc beaucoup mieux juste en coutant.

----------


## el_slapper

> La slection par le nivellement par le bas a des effets de bord imprvus mais prvisibles. Voila qui va d'ailleurs  l'encontre de ton hypothse sur une rduction _apparente_ du niveau,  moins que je ne m'abuse.


Quand tu prends les 1% meilleur, la moyenne est bien plus leve que si tu prends les 70% meilleurs. a chantillon quivalent. C'est a, la rduction apparente du niveau. La rduction relle, c'est surtout la baisse du nombre d'heures.




> C'est surtout le nombre d'heures passes devant l'cran au lieu de faire du vlo.


Tu peux dvelopper? Tu as des sources? Autres que "m'enfin c'est vident!" ?

----------


## Grogro

> La tl et l'ordinateur ne sont que des loisirs. C'est la manire dont ils sont utiliss qui fait la diffrence. tant gamin, je faisais plein de vlo - mais je n'avais pas le droit d'en faire tant que mes devoirs n'taient pas termins. Mets la mme rgle sur les crans, tu n'auras pas plus de problmes. Mme si les copains se foutaient de ma gueule parce-que j'arrivais toujours en retard au terrain vague.


Aujourd'hui, les terrains vagues n'existent plus. Et les gosses de la gnration actuelle ont rarement le droit d'aller jouer plus loin que le bout de la rue, quand ils ont encore le droit de mettre le nez dehors sans une surveillance constante par ce que les amricains appelle les "parents hlicoptres". C'est quelque chose qui a t perdu en quelques gnrations (l'autonomie rapide des enfants), et il y a des tudes, rares mais solides,  ce sujet. Certains mdias US en ont pas mal parl il y a quelques annes.

----------


## Invit

> oui mais le nombre d'heures de cours diminuant, tu n'auras pas ton double d'heures de cours  et vas devoir concentrer ton attention dans certaines matires. Aprs, libre  toi de creuser les sujets pendant ton temps libre:
> la diffrence entre les bons lves et les autres est qu'ils s'intressent aux savoirs acadmiques et qu'ils retiennent donc beaucoup mieux juste en coutant.


Oui, mais ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'on pourrait facilement apprendre beaucoup plus de choses au gros des troupes en allgeant les programmes, quitte  donner des cours acclrs aux gnies qui s'ennuient et des cours de rattrapage aux plus lents. Quitte aussi  proposer des cours d't ou une anne de battement pour les lves qui veulent entrer dans des filires spcifiques/de trs haut niveau pour qu'ils puissent acqurir toutes les connaissances ncessaires. Un programme contenant 3/4 de ce qu'il contient aujourd'hui mais entirement assimil par la plupart des lves, ce serait probablement plus productif. Parce que le temps libre, il faut l'avoir ! J'ai attendu d'avoir 27 ans pour reprendre les cours de maths que je n'avais pas compris. Bientt, je m'attaque  la physique (a y est, j'ai 30 ans, a devrait le faire). Quant  Balzac, j'ai dfinitivement tir un trait dessus. On ne vit juste pas sur la mme plante lui et moi  ::lol::

----------


## Grogro

> Quel contenu des programmes de 4e ou 3e n'est pas assimilable ?


Tout l'enseignement des mathmatiques  partir de l'introduction des quations en cours de 5me. Pour ma gnration, ne en 1985, et qui a donc subi  partir de la rentre 1996 la calamiteuse rforme du collge de Bayrou & Ferry, une proportion loin d'tre ngligeable d'lves dcrochaient en cours de 5me et ils taient orients ensuite en 4me pro (CAP ou BEP au bout du voyage). Je ne saurais pas dire ce qui n'tait pas assimilable pour eux en dehors des maths, mais a coinait dj en cinquime, et le niveau d'exigence tait dj sans commune mesure avec celui du milieu des annes 70, lorsque le collge unique a t cr.

Nabilla Bcassine ayant achev de transformer le collge unique en une gigantesque garderie (voir le fiasco du collge exprimental Clisthne), je doute qu'il reste quoi que ce soit "d'inassimilable" dans le collge de 2017.

----------


## Gunny

Les lves n'apprennent pas car l'ducation nationale est une machine  broyer  la fois les enfants et les profs : trop impersonnelle, trop comptitive, trop de stress, trop de pression. On a assez de donnes provenant de prs d'un sicle de psychologie et d'exemples dans les autres pays pour construire un systme d'ducation digne de ce nom si on voulait vraiment le faire, mais l'inertie (culturelle et institutionnelle) est gigantesque, sans compter le manque de volont politique. Je n'ai pas la solution toute prte de A  Z dans ma poche, mais la plupart des rformes prennent le problme  l'envers et entretiennent donc un cercle vicieux.

----------


## Saverok

> Les lves n'apprennent pas car l'ducation nationale est une machine  broyer  la fois les enfants et les profs : trop impersonnelle, trop comptitive, trop de stress, trop de pression. On a assez de donnes provenant de prs d'un sicle de psychologie et d'exemples dans les autres pays pour construire un systme d'ducation digne de ce nom si on voulait vraiment le faire, mais l'inertie (culturelle et institutionnelle) est gigantesque, sans compter le manque de volont politique. Je n'ai pas la solution toute prte de A  Z dans ma poche, mais la plupart des rformes prennent le problme  l'envers et entretiennent donc un cercle vicieux.


Je pense que l'on est surtout dans un problme temporel.
Mener une rforme structurelle de fond prend du temps  laborer (avec toutes les consultations, etc.),  mettre en oeuvre et surtout,  en ressentir et mesurer les effets (car faut pas se leurrer, les dmarrages sont tjrs compliqus).
Du coup, le temps d'un mandat prsidentiel, c'est loin d'tre assez.
Dj qu'en 5 ans, on a tendance  changer 6x de ministres de l'ducation national mais en plus,  la moindre alternance politique, le nouveau ministre s'empresse de dmonter tout ce qu' entrepris son prdcesseur.

Bref, tant que l'on aura pas un projet qui transcende les partis politiques qui puisse tre men de bout en bout sur 10  20 ans, on va continuer  se traner ce gros bousin qui s'auto satisfait de sa mdiocrit.
Il faut dire que la mdiocrit permet  beaucoup de vivre dans les ministres...

----------


## Grogro

> Du coup, le temps d'un mandat prsidentiel, c'est loin d'tre assez.
> Dj qu'en 5 ans, on a tendance  changer 6x de ministres de l'ducation national mais en plus,  la moindre alternance politique, le nouveau ministre s'empresse de dmonter tout ce qu' entrepris son prdcesseur.


En apparence seulement, car au del des effets de manche habituel, *TOUS* les ministres de l'ducation nationale ont appliqu rigoureusement la mme politique depuis les annes 60. Tous, sans exception, y compris Chevnement (les 80% d'une classe d'ge au niveau du bac, c'est lui) qui est, depuis, si critique des dlires pdagogos. Un site  fouiller pour faire le tour de la question : http://michel.delord.free.fr/

Voil pourquoi je suis si sceptique  l'gard de Blanquer, surtout qu'il a t n2 du ministre sous Darcos et Chatel, au moment du saccage du lyce et de la premire tentative d'imposition au forceps de la dconstruction de l'orthographe.

----------


## Grogro

Pour qui est (vraiment) motiv, un long point sur l'enseignement des quatre oprations : http://micheldelord.info/remib_fb_2014.pdf

----------


## ddoumeche

> Quand tu prends les 1% meilleur, la moyenne est bien plus leve que si tu prends les 70% meilleurs. a chantillon quivalent. C'est a, la rduction apparente du niveau. La rduction relle, c'est surtout la baisse du nombre d'heures.


Ce que je veux dire est que la rduction est bien relle et que parler de rduction _apparente_ est un abus de langage.




> Tu peux dvelopper? Tu as des sources? Autres que "m'enfin c'est vident!" ?


C'est certes vident avec 6 crans par foyer en moyennes en 2017, tendance haussire. Je ne vois gure ce qu'il faut dmontrer, mais lirais avec attention n'importe quelle tude dmontrant l'inverse.




> Oui, mais ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'on pourrait facilement apprendre beaucoup plus de choses au gros des troupes en allgeant les programmes, quitte  donner des cours acclrs aux gnies qui s'ennuient et des cours de rattrapage aux plus lents. Quitte aussi  proposer des cours d't ou une anne de battement pour les lves qui veulent entrer dans des filires spcifiques/de trs haut niveau pour qu'ils puissent acqurir toutes les connaissances ncessaires. Un programme contenant 3/4 de ce qu'il contient aujourd'hui mais entirement assimil par la plupart des lves, ce serait probablement plus productif. Parce que le temps libre, il faut l'avoir ! J'ai attendu d'avoir 27 ans pour reprendre les cours de maths que je n'avais pas compris. Bientt, je m'attaque  la physique (a y est, j'ai 30 ans, a devrait le faire). Quant  Balzac, j'ai dfinitivement tir un trait dessus. On ne vit juste pas sur la mme plante lui et moi


Les gnies et les lents devraient avoir leurs propres cours, cela viterait de leur faire perdre leur temps.

Il y a certainement des cours  virer:

sais-tu qu'a t ajout une nouvelle discipline, histoire de l'art, avec preuve au brevet. Aprs l'ducation Morale et Citoyenne et la Technologie (pour vendre des portails automatiques...)... qu'on enseigne le Scratch qui a une valeur ducative infrieure au Logo, lui mme un peu limit. D'ailleurs sa page wikipdia a t lourdement rcrite par les idologues.... enfin je ne veux pas rentrer dans le dbat du scratch.

Il eu t logique d'augmenter le nombre d'heures de cours de pair avec l'augmentation du nombre d'enseignements: mais dans l'ducation nationale, c'est l'inverse. 
Je suis sans doute vieux jeu, et ne conoit que l'lve puisse venir avec son propre savoir et s'auto-inculquer lui-mme, _a fortiori_ s'il ne sait pas lire correctement. Les 600 heures perdues en franais n'ont donc pas d'importance.
A ce rythme l, nous ne sommes pas prt de rattraper les asiatiques, qui doivent bien rire mais pas jaune.

Il n'y a pas d'ge pour apprendre. A 45 ans je cre mon premier transpileur, un concept qui devrait te plaire : un programme parcourt un code informatique existant et le convertit en un autre langage, ce n'est ni plus ni moins que de la traduction.




> Tout l'enseignement des mathmatiques  partir de l'introduction des quations en cours de 5me. Pour ma gnration, ne en 1985, et qui a donc subi  partir de la rentre 1996 la calamiteuse rforme du collge de Bayrou & Ferry, une proportion loin d'tre ngligeable d'lves dcrochaient en cours de 5me et ils taient orients ensuite en 4me pro (CAP ou BEP au bout du voyage). Je ne saurais pas dire ce qui n'tait pas assimilable pour eux en dehors des maths, mais a coinait dj en cinquime, et le niveau d'exigence tait dj sans commune mesure avec celui du milieu des annes 70, lorsque le collge unique a t cr.


Es-tu sur ? on ne peut pas faire d'quations connaitre les nombres dcimaux, et dj que les lves ne connaissent plus les divisions, cela est enseign en 3me. Les quations et fonctions en 4eme. Enfin de nos jours.
Sinon il est certain que les fonctions reprsentent un saut conceptuel, qu'il n'est pas ais d'apprhender surtout avec un mauvais prof.




> Les lves n'apprennent pas car l'ducation nationale est une machine  broyer  la fois les enfants et les profs : trop impersonnelle, trop comptitive, trop de stress, trop de pression. On a assez de donnes provenant de prs d'un sicle de psychologie et d'exemples dans les autres pays pour construire un systme d'ducation digne de ce nom si on voulait vraiment le faire, mais l'inertie (culturelle et institutionnelle) est gigantesque, sans compter le manque de volont politique. Je n'ai pas la solution toute prte de A  Z dans ma poche, mais la plupart des rformes prennent le problme  l'envers et entretiennent donc un cercle vicieux.


Pourtant les psychologues sont  l'ducation nationale depuis 40 ans.

----------


## el_slapper

> Ce que je veux dire est que la rduction est bien relle et que parler de rduction _apparente_ est un abus de langage.


Non. Quand tu ne fait pas l'tude sur le mme chantillon, ton rsultat n'est qu'apparences, pas ralit.

Et je parlais de l'effet principal/ Il se peut(et mes sources le confirment) qu'il y aie une baisse relle du niveau, cache par cette baisse apparente. Mais une bonne partie de la baisse constate est illusion.




> C'est certes vident avec 6 crans par foyer en moyennes en 2017, tendance haussire. Je ne vois gure ce qu'il faut dmontrer, mais lirais avec attention n'importe quelle tude dmontrant l'inverse.


Et moi avec intrt n'importe quelle tude allant dans ton sens. On peut tout faire avec un cran, le pire comme le meilleur. En bon scientifique, je ne sais pas  priori si l'apport est positif ou ngatif, et je vais bien me garder de conclure.




> Les gnies et les lents devraient avoir leurs propres cours, cela viterait de leur faire perdre leur temps.


L, d'accord  100%.




> sais-tu qu'a t ajout une nouvelle discipline, histoire de l'art, avec preuve au brevet. Aprs l'ducation Morale et Citoyenne et la Technologie (pour vendre des portails automatiques...)... qu'on enseigne le Scratch qui a une valeur ducative infrieure au Logo, lui mme un peu limit. D'ailleurs sa page wikipdia a t lourdement rcrite par les idologues.... enfin je ne veux pas rentrer dans le dbat du scratch.


Oui, ma fille, CM2, va en subir  la fin de l'anne. Il faut absolument que j'arrive  la coincer et lui inculquer le Python(qui lui est un vrai langage, malgr ses dfauts) avant. Histoire qu'elle ne prenne pas de mauvaises habitudes d'entre.




> Il eu t logique d'augmenter le nombre d'heures de cours de pair avec l'augmentation du nombre d'enseignements: mais dans l'ducation nationale, c'est l'inverse. 
> Je suis sans doute vieux jeu, et ne conoit que l'lve puisse venir avec son propre savoir et s'auto-inculquer lui-mme, _a fortiori_ s'il ne sait pas lire correctement. Les 600 heures perdues en franais n'ont donc pas d'importance.
> A ce rythme l, nous ne sommes pas prt de rattraper les asiatiques, qui doivent bien rire mais pas jaune.


En effet. Une fois qu'on sait lire, crire, compter, trs bien lire, trs bien crire, trs bien compter, on peut tout apprendre. Mais en attendant.....




> Il n'y a pas d'ge pour apprendre. A 45 ans je cre mon premier transpileur, un concept qui devrait te plaire : un programme parcourt un code informatique existant et le convertit en un autre langage, ce n'est ni plus ni moins que de la traduction.


un jour, si j'arrive  sortir la tte de l'eau, j'essayerais l'exercice... a doit tre rigolo.

----------


## Invit

> Il n'y a pas d'ge pour apprendre. A 45 ans je cre mon premier transpileur, un concept qui devrait te plaire : un programme parcourt un code informatique existant et le convertit en un autre langage, ce n'est ni plus ni moins que de la traduction.


Hahaha figure-toi que j'en ai fait un trs rudimentaire pour porter mes scripts trs rudimentaires Perl vers Python. Mais y'a des rats ( peu prs autant qu'avec les outils de traduction de langage naturel, ce qui est un comble !  ::lol:: ).

Je ne connais pas Scratch, mais je connais bien ScratchJr, et l o ils font une erreur, je pense, c'est en le prsentant comme un outil d'apprentissage de la programmation. Pour moi, c'est un outil d'apprentissage de la logique et de la dcomposition des instructions. Ma fille de 7 ans adore.

----------


## Grogro

> Oui, ma fille, CM2, va en subir  la fin de l'anne. Il faut absolument que j'arrive  la coincer et lui inculquer le Python(qui lui est un vrai langage, malgr ses dfauts) avant. Histoire qu'elle ne prenne pas de mauvaises habitudes d'entre.


Quels sont les problmes pdagogiques poss par l'apprentissage de Scratch et les mauvaises habitudes que cela fait prendre ? Je ne me suis jamais pench sur ce langage rudimentaire que je voyais, approche nave, d'un bon oeil pour dmystifier l'informatique et faire comprendre ce qu'est un programme.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Non. Quand tu ne fait pas l'tude sur le mme chantillon, ton rsultat n'est qu'apparences, pas ralit.


C'est l qu'est ton erreur car c'est toujours le haut du panier qui va en prpa, et les places sont toujours limits. Donc selon toute logique base sur la reproductibilit de l'exprience, base de toute science exacte, le niveau rel a baiss vu qu'aucun des fondamentaux n'a chang.
Sauf bien si l'observateur (ici le prof de prpa) ment ou truque les rsultats.




> Et je parlais de l'effet principal/ Il se peut(et mes sources le confirment) qu'il y aie une baisse relle du niveau, cache par cette baisse apparente. Mais une bonne partie de la baisse constate est illusion.


Donc si je rsume bien, non mais oui.




> Et moi avec intrt n'importe quelle tude allant dans ton sens.


Ah mais moi je sors des chiffres. Et les gens ne lisent jamais les tudes ici,  de rares exceptions.




> Hahaha figure-toi que j'en ai fait un trs rudimentaire pour porter mes scripts trs rudimentaires Perl vers Python. Mais y'a des rats ( peu prs autant qu'avec les outils de traduction de langage naturel, ce qui est un comble !).
> 
> Je ne connais pas Scratch, mais je connais bien ScratchJr, et l o ils font une erreur, je pense, c'est en le prsentant comme un outil d'apprentissage de la programmation. Pour moi, c'est un outil d'apprentissage de la logique et de la dcomposition des instructions. Ma fille de 7 ans adore. .


Et avec quoi l'as-tu cris ?
Tout  fait, un outil de logique, mais pas vraiment de programmation: on ne programme jamais comme cela sauf pour faire des diagrammes BPM ou d'crire des scnes en 3D. L'aspect Lego doit tre sduisant pour les gosses.

----------


## Grogro

> Es-tu sur ? on ne peut pas faire d'quations connaitre les nombres dcimaux, et dj que les lves ne connaissent plus les divisions, cela est enseign en 3me. Les quations et fonctions en 4eme. Enfin de nos jours.
> Sinon il est certain que les fonctions reprsentent un saut conceptuel, qu'il n'est pas ais d'apprhender surtout avec un mauvais prof.


C'est statistique. As-tu fait du soutien scolaire au niveau secondaire ? Pour beaucoup d'lves, c'est  ce moment l que "a casse", car l'apprentissage du calcul littral et des quations reprsente un saut dans l'abstraction qui n'a rien de simple. Une minorit des lves trouvera ces notions intuitives et saura non seulement les manipuler mais les comprendre tout de suite. Une minorit aura besoin d'une ou deux heures d'explication et de manipulation des symboles (souvent faire l'analogie avec une addition  trou marche trs bien) mais rattrapera trs rapidement le premier groupe. Une minorit saura apprendre et appliquer la recette de cuisine, parfois de faon fluide, mais sans jamais comprendre les symboles qu'ils manipulent, et se dpcheront de tout oublier une fois la terminale passe. Une autre minorit mettra plus de temps pour franchir le saut d'abstraction, parce que son rythme de dveloppement est diffrent, mais ne sera pas plus bte que les premires catgories. Une dernire minorit enfin n'en aura jamais les capacits intellectuelles. Pas ncessairement une histoire de dbilit mentale par ailleurs, souvent juste un cblage diffrent.

C'est d'autant moins simple qu'en France, l'enseignement des mathmatiques est depuis 50 ans totalement parasit par la logorrhe bourbakiste (Vladimir Arnol'd tait un gnie et un grand troll et son propos un peu excessif s'applique plus  la parenthse des maths modernes qu' l'enseignement contemporain). Un enseignement, donc, compltement dconnect des applications relles, de l'intuition et parfois mme de la gomtrie la plus lmentaire. On se souvient de l'opinion trs arrte d'un Jean Dieudonn, autre grand mathmaticien et grand troll,  ce sujet. On enseigne donc les mathmatiques comme une fin en soi, avec des professeurs qui le plus souvent ne s'intresse qu' la fraction des lves qui feront une prpa MPSI, puis MP*.

Je me souviens encore, pour ma par, de mon premier cours de mathmatiques universitaires. 8 axiomes dfinissant un espace vectoriel. Pas une seule explication, aucune mise en contexte. Aucun des profs n'avait t de tout le semestre fichu d'expliquer ce qu'tait un EV. Quoi de plus concret et universel pourtant que l'algbre linaire ?

----------


## Grogro

> C'est l qu'est ton erreur car c'est toujours le haut du panier qui va en prpa, et les places sont toujours limits. Donc selon toute logique base sur la reproductibilit de l'exprience, base de toute science exacte, le niveau rel a baiss vu qu'aucun des fondamentaux n'a chang.
> Sauf bien si l'observateur (ici le prof de prpa) ment ou truque les rsultats.


Le niveau rel des bacheliers S s'est effondr, c'est une ralit indiscutable, ce que les profs du suprieur ont mis beaucoup de temps  raliser. L'effondrement s'est spectaculairement acclr avec la rforme du lyce sous Sarko et il est encore trop tt pour mesurer l'ampleur du dsastre des annes Peillon/NVB. 

Mais il y a un norme biais statistique quand on cherche  dfinir un niveau d'instruction moyen. On a atteint trs rcemment les 80% d'une classe d'ge au bac, c'est  dire l'objectif formul par Chevnement en 84. Le bac S reprsente maintenant 25% de tous les bacheliers ce qui est une proportion norme. Ce n'est plus un enseignement scientifique depuis la rforme, mais une large proportion d'une classe d'ge accde maintenant  une culture gnrale scientifique basique. C'est loin d'tre ngligeable.

----------


## souviron34

> ../..
> C'est d'autant moins simple qu'en France, l'enseignement des mathmatiques est depuis 50 ans totalement parasit par la logorrhe bourbakiste 
> ../..
> Je me souviens encore, pour ma par, de mon premier cours de mathmatiques universitaires. 8 axiomes dfinissant un espace vectoriel. Pas une seule explication, aucune mise en contexte. Aucun des profs n'avait t de tout le semestre fichu d'expliquer ce qu'tait un EV. Quoi de plus concret et universel pourtant que l'algbre linaire ?





> Le niveau rel des bacheliers S s'est effondr, c'est une ralit indiscutable, ce que les profs du suprieur ont mis beaucoup de temps  raliser. 
> ../..
> mais une large proportion d'une classe d'ge accde maintenant  une culture gnrale scientifique basique. C'est loin d'tre ngligeable.


Tout dpend de quoi on cause ...

J'ai lu ton lien...

Ce que je soutiens, comme cet auteur, et contrairement  ta conclusion ci-dessus, en tant que physicien, et que j'ai dj eu l'occasion de dire maintes fois sur ce forum, c'est que la disparition des mathmatiques "traditionnelles", du calcul mental, des ordres de grandeur, et de la gometrie de base, on fait plus de tort que ne pourra rparer l'accs  une "_culture gnrale scientifique de base_"...

Comme dj mentionn, le livre de mathmatiques de Certificat d'Etudes et de Cours Moyen et Elmentaire  co-crit par mon grand'pre correspondant aux programmes de 1940, rvis en 1954, est pratiquement incomprhensible aujourd'hui y compris pour des tudiants de 1re ou 2ime anne de fac... (_sans parler au dessus !!!_)

Il suffit de voir les questions sur le forum Algorithmes ou MatLab (_plus au premier trimestre de chaque anne sur le forum C avec les grands nombres_) pour s'apercevoir de l'inculture scientifique gnralise, sans mme parler des pseudos-positions dfinitives  propos de tel ou tel vnement, rsultat, statistique, ou politique ou courant de pense..


La culture "3.0 via ouaibe" est tout sauf une culture scientifique de base.....

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'est statistique. As-tu fait du soutien scolaire au niveau secondaire ? Pour beaucoup d'lves, c'est  ce moment l que "a casse", car l'apprentissage du calcul littral et des quations reprsente un saut dans l'abstraction qui n'a rien de simple. Une minorit des lves trouvera ces notions intuitives et saura non seulement les manipuler mais les comprendre tout de suite. Une minorit aura besoin d'une ou deux heures d'explication et de manipulation des symboles (souvent faire l'analogie avec une addition  trou marche trs bien) mais rattrapera trs rapidement le premier groupe. Une minorit saura apprendre et appliquer la recette de cuisine, parfois de faon fluide, mais sans jamais comprendre les symboles qu'ils manipulent, et se dpcheront de tout oublier une fois la terminale passe. Une autre minorit mettra plus de temps pour franchir le saut d'abstraction, parce que son rythme de dveloppement est diffrent, mais ne sera pas plus bte que les premires catgories. Une dernire minorit enfin n'en aura jamais les capacits intellectuelles. Pas ncessairement une histoire de dbilit mentale par ailleurs, souvent juste un cblage diffrent.


J'ai eu cet honneur en 4me mais on m'a affect un cas d'idiot congnital qui m'a fait baisser les bras assez rapidement: allez apprendre le cosinus  quelqu'un ne comprenant mme pas la dfinition d'un cercle. 30 ans aprs, je subodore encore une vengeance de l'institution scolaire  mon encontre, soit me punir de mon arrogance, soit comme une guerre de classe (au sens marxiste), soit un effet de paranoa. Mais mme les paranoaques ont des ennemis.

Oui, attention a ne pas confondre savoir acadmique et idiotie, on peut tre dou en math et un parfait crtin. Mais si on rduit les heures d'enseignement des mathmatiques au profit d'autres activits comme le vol  voile, il est certain que nos chr crtins ne vont pas devenir meilleurs en math.





> Le niveau rel des bacheliers S s'est effondr, c'est une ralit indiscutable, ce que les profs du suprieur ont mis beaucoup de temps  raliser. L'effondrement s'est spectaculairement acclr avec la rforme du lyce sous Sarko et il est encore trop tt pour mesurer l'ampleur du dsastre des annes Peillon/NVB. 
> 
> Mais il y a un norme biais statistique quand on cherche  dfinir un niveau d'instruction moyen. On a atteint trs rcemment les 80% d'une classe d'ge au bac, c'est  dire l'objectif formul par Chevnement en 84. Le bac S reprsente maintenant 25% de tous les bacheliers ce qui est une proportion norme. Ce n'est plus un enseignement scientifique depuis la rforme, mais une large proportion d'une classe d'ge accde maintenant  une culture gnrale scientifique basique. C'est loin d'tre ngligeable.


Il n'y que peu de biais rsolvable par un statisticien, par exemple ici en prenant une proportion de bacheliers gnraux par rapport  la tranche d'ge, depuis 1975 par exemple soit une gnration. Et en ventilant par filire. Donc si les rsultats moyens des 10% (de leur classe d'ge) meilleurs au bac en 1960 est identique  celui des 10% meilleurs de 2015, il n'y a pas rgression.
Nonobstant le sujet des cours, le biais des correcteurs et les souhaits du ministre sur la pondration des notes bien sur  ::mrgreen:: 

Ici le sujet du bac scientifique de 1975 : http://www.apmep.fr/IMG/pdf/ParisCjuin1975.pdf
Et celui de 2017 : https://www.apmep.fr/IMG/pdf/S_metro...017_JPG_FH.pdf

Notons que mon bac est fort loin et j'aurais grand peine  dire aujourd'hui lequel tait le plus complexe.

Au vu de la croissance, l'idal chvnementiste de dveloppement de l'homme par l'ducation ne s'est pas forcment ralis...

----------


## ManusDei

Je comprend mieux celui de 1975 que celui de 2017, et j'ai pass mon bac en 2003.
Je ne sais pas si j'aurais la moyenne aujourd'hui (je n'utilise plus ces concepts depuis longtemps pour la plupart) mais  l'poque a ne m'aurait pas pos de problme particulier.

----------


## Lokken

Le sujet de 1975 est nettement plus velu que le plus rcent, et les raisonnements sont moins tlphons.

----------


## souviron34

> Ici le sujet du bac scientifique de 1975 : http://www.apmep.fr/IMG/pdf/ParisCjuin1975.pdf


C'est celui que j'ai pass.... 

 :8-):

----------


## Grogro

> Il n'y que peu de biais rsolvable par un statisticien, par exemple ici en prenant une proportion de bacheliers gnraux par rapport  la tranche d'ge, depuis 1975 par exemple soit une gnration. Et en ventilant par filire. Donc si les rsultats moyens des 10% (de leur classe d'ge) meilleurs au bac en 1960 est identique  celui des 10% meilleurs de 2015, il n'y a pas rgression.
> Nonobstant le sujet des cours, le biais des correcteurs et les souhaits du ministre sur la pondration des notes bien sur 
> 
> Ici le sujet du bac scientifique de 1975 : http://www.apmep.fr/IMG/pdf/ParisCjuin1975.pdf
> Et celui de 2017 : https://www.apmep.fr/IMG/pdf/S_metro...017_JPG_FH.pdf
> 
> Notons que mon bac est fort loin et j'aurais grand peine  dire aujourd'hui lequel tait le plus complexe.
> 
> Au vu de la croissance, l'idal chvnementiste de dveloppement de l'homme par l'ducation ne s'est pas forcment ralis...


Le voil le biais dont je parlais. Le mme biais auquel pensait el slapper sauf erreur de ma part.

Tu mentionnes l'effondrement du niveau des 10% de bacheliers les plus avancs, effondrement indiscutable et exprimentalement observ, en comparant ce qui n'est plus comparable. Le bac C tait un bac d'lite pass par 2% des bacheliers. Le bas S de 2017 concerne 25% des bacheliers. Autre soucis : prciser de quelles baisses on parle. On a normment perdu en mathmatiques, en physique-chimie. On a pas mal gagn en SVT entre les annes 70 et le dbut des annes 2000. Peu d'volution dans le programme depuis il me semble. On partait de rien dans l'enseignement de l'informatique, il y a 10 ans encore : il semblerait que l'introduction d'un zeste d'algorithmique (au dtriment du programme de mathmatique) se soit rvle trs productive aux dire des enseignants du suprieur que je connais. Les meilleurs lves du lyce ont aujourd'hui un niveau en langue vivante incomparable avec les maigres notions que nous baragouinions pniblement au bout de 7 ans. L'enseignement de l'histoire-go s'est radicalement effondr et la chute s'est brutalement acclre depuis que Sarko a dcid qu'enseigner l'histoire au lyce, c'est dcidment trop dangereux pour l'oligarchie. Des fois que cela donnerait des mauvaises ides. Le franais, la littrature, les humanits au sens large, tout a est pass par dessus bord avec pertes et fracas.

Ensuite, tu pars du principe que l'volution,  la baisse, des 10% les plus avancs est comparable  l'volution des 90%. Biais de reprsentativit classique. En 1960, la plupart des enfants quittaient l'cole  14 ans. Quittaient-ils pour autant l'cole en sachant lire sans nonner, crire sans 5 fautes  la ligne, et compter, comme on le prsume en imaginant un ge d'or de l'ducation qui n'a jamais exist ? D'autant plus que nous tions dans l're de l'audiovisuel en 1960 et que nous sommes depuis rebasculs dans une re de l'crit. 

Le bac 75 pourrait tre un sujet d'examen de niveau L1 aujourd'hui. Trs pdestre, ne demandant que des rflexes de calcul hors de porte d'un lycen d'aujourd'hui. Le bac de 2017, c'est limite si toutes les rponses ne sont pas dans l'nonc.

----------


## el_slapper

> snip


Merci pour une rponse plus prcise que je n'aurais su la faire. C'est exactement a. Plein de choses ont chang, pas toutes en ngatif, et il s'agit de faire preuve de nuance. Regretter certains abandons, mais clbrer les progrs qui les ont accompagns. Pas faire son vieil aigri "c'tait mieux avant" ni au contraire son progressiste bat "tout va mieuuuuux!"

----------


## Grogro

Petit point sur les manuels scolaires qui n'ont jamais t neutres et qui n'ont jamais t autant politiss : https://www.marianne.net/societe/l-i...uels-scolaires

Bien content d'avoir pu trouver les Mallet & Isaac pour pouvoir enfin apprendre l'histoire qu'on ne nous a jamais apprise  l'cole (n en 85, donc victime de la premire destruction du collge en 96). En complment des bouquins de Braudel et des manuels de la collection Monnier.

Pour qui veut en savoir plus : http://www.lycee-chateaubriand.fr/wp...ala3_Lucas.pdf

----------


## ddoumeche

> Le voil le biais dont je parlais. Le mme biais auquel pensait el slapper sauf erreur de ma part.
> 
> Tu mentionnes l'effondrement du niveau des 10% de bacheliers les plus avancs, effondrement indiscutable et exprimentalement observ, en comparant ce qui n'est plus comparable. Le bac C tait un bac d'lite pass par 2% des bacheliers. Le bas S de 2017 concerne 25% des bacheliers. Autre soucis : prciser de quelles baisses on parle. On a normment perdu en mathmatiques, en physique-chimie. On a pas mal gagn en SVT entre les annes 70 et le dbut des annes 2000. Peu d'volution dans le programme depuis il me semble. On partait de rien dans l'enseignement de l'informatique, il y a 10 ans encore : il semblerait que l'introduction d'un zeste d'algorithmique (au dtriment du programme de mathmatique) se soit rvle trs productive aux dire des enseignants du suprieur que je connais. Les meilleurs lves du lyce ont aujourd'hui un niveau en langue vivante incomparable avec les maigres notions que nous baragouinions pniblement au bout de 7 ans. L'enseignement de l'histoire-go s'est radicalement effondr et la chute s'est brutalement acclre depuis que Sarko a dcid qu'enseigner l'histoire au lyce, c'est dcidment trop dangereux pour l'oligarchie. Des fois que cela donnerait des mauvaises ides. Le franais, la littrature, les humanits au sens large, tout a est pass par dessus bord avec pertes et fracas.


Bien sur que l'introduction de algorithmique fut trs profitable, cela dveloppe la rflexion logique et mathmatique, mais galement l'inventivit. On a supprim en 1991 son enseignement alors qu'on pouvait rformer les programmes.

J'ai pris le bac S parce que celui dont le niveau es mathmatiques est le plus copieux. Et celui dont une bonne partie des classes prpas est issu. Si le niveau de celles-ci diminue, cela doit se traduire par quelque chose au niveau du bac ou au niveau de la russite au bac.
Ce n'est pas Sarko qui dcide de la rforme des programmes d'histoire go, cela vient des pdagogues pdants d'un bord politique qui a toujours dtest la France. Je suis tonn que Georges Boudarel ne soit pas rig en hros dans les manuels scolaire... je suis sans doute en avance sur mon temps.
Autre exemple, on supprime Napolon, franais le plus influent de tous les temps, des programmes scolaire pour faire plaisir aux habitants des Dom Tom dont les anctres des 3/4 taient des personnes libre de couleur. 





> Ensuite, tu pars du principe que l'volution,  la baisse, des 10% les plus avancs est comparable  l'volution des 90%. Biais de reprsentativit classique. En 1960, la plupart des enfants quittaient l'cole  14 ans. Quittaient-ils pour autant l'cole en sachant lire sans nonner, crire sans 5 fautes  la ligne, et compter, comme on le prsume en imaginant un ge d'or de l'ducation qui n'a jamais exist ? D'autant plus que nous tions dans l're de l'audiovisuel en 1960 et que nous sommes depuis rebasculs dans une re de l'crit.


J'ai pris les 10% plus avancs car on est certains qu'ils vont tous aux bac. Mais pour tre exhaustif, il faut ventiler par niveau. Pour ceux qui n'allaient pas jusque l, c'est clairement un gain au niveau ducatif.




> C'est celui que j'ai pass....


Et alors combien as tu eu ?




> Merci pour une rponse plus prcise que je n'aurais su la faire. C'est exactement a. Plein de choses ont chang, pas toutes en ngatif, et il s'agit de faire preuve de nuance. Regretter certains abandons, mais clbrer les progrs qui les ont accompagns. Pas faire son vieil aigri "c'tait mieux avant" ni au contraire son progressiste bat "tout va mieuuuuux!"


Dnoncer les ractionnaires hurlant au "c'tait mieux avant" est souvent un biais cognitif permettant de dissimuler les problmes actuels sous le tapis.

----------


## Grogro

Modulo l'habituel mensonge mdiatique sur les mthodes globales qui soit-disant n'existerait plus, cet article montre ce qui cloche avec Blanquer et pourquoi nous sommes si mfiants : http://blog.francetvinfo.fr/l-instit...en-4-mois.html

Comme on dit, chat chaud craint l'eau chaude. Le rideau de fume de la lutte contre les pdagogos par les mmes "insiders" responsable de la toute puissance du pgagogisme et de l'utilitarisme  l'EN, on nous l'a dj faite. Et Darcos avait trs habilement su mener en bateau et compromettre durablement Brighelli.

Toutefois... si les "experts" de l'OCDE se montrent critiques, c'est un bon signe.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Comme on dit, chat chaud craint l'eau chaude.


C'est pas, "chat chaud craint l'eau froide", plutt ?  ::?:

----------


## Zirak

> C'est pas, "chat chaud craint l'eau froide", plutt ?


Comme quoi finalement si, le niveau a bien baiss.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Grogro

Et bien j'aurais retrouv ce sujet plus facilement que je ne le pensais. 

On parle beaucoup de deux choses en ce moment : la rforme du bac, qui ressemble beaucoup  la rforme que voulait faire passer Fillon en 2005. Et le rapport Berg, qui parait effectivement hors sol, et qui se fait dfoncer de partout, de l'extrme gauche  l'extrme droite :

https://www.legrandsoir.info/chere-a...-inconnue.html (extrme gauche)
https://blogs.mediapart.fr/paul-devi...e-aurore-berge
http://www.lefigaro.fr/vox/politique...s-sociales.php
https://www.contrepoints.org/2018/02...eformer-lecole (extrme droite) 
http://www.valeursactuelles.com/soci...eignants-92867 (extrme droite)

----------


## halaster08

> Et le rapport Berg, qui parait effectivement hors sol, et qui se fait dfoncer de partout, de l'extrme gauche  l'extrme droite :


En mme temps quand tu lis un peu ce "rapport" tu comprends pourquoi tout le monde le dfonce.
Le passage qui me fait le plus rire c'est celui o on nous explique que les enseignants sont dconnects de la ralit, venant d'un dput je trouve a trs drle.

----------


## el_slapper

> On parle beaucoup de deux choses en ce moment : la rforme du bac, qui ressemble beaucoup  la rforme que voulait faire passer Fillon en 2005. Et le rapport Berg, qui parait effectivement hors sol, et qui se fait dfoncer de partout, de l'extrme gauche  l'extrme droite


Et sur la mme ligne des deux cots : pas assez de budget, mpris des intervenants, et focalisation sur des sujets secondaires, voire tertiaires. Aprs, les conclusions divergent videmment sur les solutions  apporter, mais que des gens aux objectifs si diffrents arrivent  trouver les mmes points faibles dans le rapport est quand mme extrmement significatif.

----------


## Altor

Et dire que je n'ai mme pas pass le bac.

Mes amis les conseillers d'orientations m'ont prconis une pr-apprentissage lorsque j'tais en 5me, sous prtexte que je n'avais pas le niveau (11 de moyenne). En vrit l'inintressance des cours et le mpris de mes camarades ne me motivaient pas  redresser le niveau.

Peut-tre qu'avec un meilleur suivi des lves, une coute active de leur ressenti et de leur besoins, on arriverait enfin  virer cette ide du "j'aime pas l'cole, c'est nul" prsente dans beaucoup de nos chres ttes blondes. 

Comme disait Idriss Aberkane dans une de ses confrences : pour apprendre il faut du temps et de l'attention. Sans l'un ni l'autre, l'apprentissage n'est plus du tout garantie. Comment peut-on obtenir de l'attention en snobant les lves souhaitant poser des questions prtextant un retard dans le programme ? Pour moi, si les lves, pardonnez l'expression, "foutent la merde" en classe, bah c'est parcequ'ils s'ennuient due au manque d'attention et d'intractivit avec les enseignants.

Le meilleur moyen d'apprendre c'est par le jeu, tout le monde a expriment cette mthode tant jeune enfant. C'est juste qu' l'adolescence : on a plus le temps de jouer l'apprentissage c'est du srieux.

----------


## Saverok

> Comme disait Idriss Aberkane dans une de ses confrences : pour apprendre il faut du temps et de l'attention. Sans l'un ni l'autre, l'apprentissage n'est plus du tout garantie. Comment peut-on obtenir de l'attention en snobant les lves souhaitant poser des questions prtextant un retard dans le programme ? Pour moi, si les lves, pardonnez l'expression, "foutent la merde" en classe, bah c'est parcequ'ils s'ennuient due au manque d'attention et d'intractivit avec les enseignants.
> 
> Le meilleur moyen d'apprendre c'est par le jeu, tout le monde a expriment cette mthode tant jeune enfant. C'est juste qu' l'adolescence : on a plus le temps de jouer l'apprentissage c'est du srieux.


En mme temps, ce n'est pas si facile  mettre en pratique.
Le jeu vient quand on a acquis les connaissances fondamentales que l'on peut ensuite dtourner et/ou mettre en vidence pour acqurir les connaissances qui en dcoulent.
Par contre, encore faut ils savoir enseigner ce socle de base.
Et puis, certaines matires ne sont constitues que de a.
Difficile de jouer avec l'Histoire, par exemple.
Car  part faire des quizz, qui vous en conviendrez, ressemblent sacrment  une interro comme jeu, je ne vois pas trop ce que l'on peut faire...

Pour finir, dans les classes surcharges, c'est juste impossible.
Durant toute ma scolarit du primaire au BAC, mes classes ont oscill entre 33 et 46 lves.
Va russir  crer une bonne ambiance de travail dans ces conditions!
La seule anne o j'ai pu travailler dans de bonnes conditions, c'est au BAC+5 o nous tions une promo ultra spcialise de 22 lves et encore, cela n'a dur que 6 mois car les 6 autres taient pris par le stage de fin d'tude.

----------


## Grogro

Polmiquons un peu. Ce texte, post par Jon Shannow dans un autre topic, illustre le rel projet politique de toutes les rformes de l'ducation depuis 50 ans, partout en occident. Et pourquoi il y a eu une totale continuit d'action entre la drate et la gche depuis Alain Peyrefitte :

----------


## Invit

Je suppose que tu fais rfrence spcifiquement  l'orientation de l'cole vers l'insertion professionnelle de plus en plus jeune, du coup ?

D'un autre ct, la culture n'a jamais t aussi accessible qu'aujourd'hui avec Internet. Je crois que toutes les gnrations disent de la gnration d'en dessous que c'est une gnration de moutons. Est-ce que rellement a empire ? Malgr tout, de plus en plus d'enfants savent lire, et si le niveau chez les plus gs scolariss baisse, le niveau des dfavoriss s'amliore. Donc d'aprs moi, pour l'lite, il y a bien un conditionnement dans l'ducation. Pour le reste, j'ai l'impression que a passe par d'autres moyens. Avec le risque que a choue, puisque les enfants auront plus de savoir basique. Je me demande  quoi ressemblera la gnration qui sera les jeunes adultes dans 10 ans. La frnsie YouTube, Candy Crush et J'aime sera passe, ils chercheront quelque chose d'autre.

----------


## Jon Shannow

L'litisme c'est de rendre l'accs aux tudes suprieures de plus en plus difficile pour les classes modestes.

Mme si on permet l'accs aux universits  tous (il suffit du bac), on se rend compte aujourd'hui que les universits ne sont plus que des poubelles  bacheliers. Les vraies tudes, celles qui apportent qualifications et bon job, se font dans des coles prives trs trs chres.

De plus, le cout des tudes obligent les tudiants issus de milieu modestes  faire un travail  cot, ce qui cre de grosses ingalits par rapport aux tudiants aiss.

Tout a participe de l'litisme.

Maintenant, il est important que dans les coles (au primaire et au collge) les enfants acquirent des bases essentielles pour tre performants dans les jobs qu'on va leur proposer. Donc, il n'est pas dconnant que l'ducation nationale mette le paquet sur l'apprentissage de la lecture, l'criture et un peu de maths. L'histoire, la go, la philo, etc... ne servent  rien pour travailler 10 heures dans une usine pour gagner de quoi se nourrir (mal) et regarder la propagande tlvision.

----------


## Invit

> L'litisme c'est de rendre l'accs aux tudes suprieures de plus en plus difficile pour les classes modestes.
> 
> Mme si on permet l'accs aux universits  tous (il suffit du bac), on se rend compte aujourd'hui que les universits ne sont plus que des poubelles  bacheliers. Les vraies tudes, celles qui apportent qualifications et bon job, se font dans des coles prives trs trs chres.
> 
> De plus, le cout des tudes obligent les tudiants issus de milieu modestes  faire un travail  cot, ce qui cre de grosses ingalits par rapport aux tudiants aiss.
> 
> Tout a participe de l'litisme.


Ce n'est pas comme a que j'utilise ce terme. Pour moi, c'est rendre l'accs  certaines formations/tudes/mtiers/connaissances difficile pour certaines personnes. Maintenant, je suis d'accord avec ce que tu dis en dessous.




> Maintenant, il est important que dans les coles (au primaire et au collge) les enfants acquirent des bases essentielles pour tre performants dans les jobs qu'on va leur proposer. Donc, il n'est pas dconnant que l'ducation nationale mette le paquet sur l'apprentissage de la lecture, l'criture et un peu de maths. L'histoire, la go, la philo, etc... ne servent  rien pour travailler 10 heures dans une usine pour gagner de quoi se nourrir (mal) et regarder la propagande tlvision.


Exact ! Je n'avais pas vu a comme a. C'est vrai que (je regarde le programme de ma fille qui est en CE1), il n'y a plus de musique, ni d'histoire, ni de littrature. Par contre, ils dcouvrent la nature, ils font de l'anglais, beaucoup de maths. Ne les sous-estimons pas par contre : je ne suis pas sre que ces enfants l regarderont la tl quand ils seront grands.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ce n'est pas comme a que j'utilise ce terme. Pour moi, c'est rendre l'accs  certaines formations/tudes/mtiers/connaissances difficile pour certaines personnes. Maintenant, je suis d'accord avec ce que tu dis en dessous.


Pourtant, c'est le cas. Et de plus en plus. Regarde le prix des droits d'entrer dans les coles de prpa ? Regarde le cot des loyers ? Le fait que les APL baissent de 5 /mois, fait partie de cet litisme cach. Mais bien prsent.
Quand elle tait jeune ma fille voulait faire du journalisme. Il y avait le choix entre des coles hors de prix et des coles "publiques". Le taux d'embauche de ceux qui sortaient des coles "publiques" tait minable. En gros, tu paies ou tu fais autre chose. C'est de l'litisme.




> Exact ! Je n'avais pas vu a comme a. C'est vrai que (je regarde le programme de ma fille qui est en CE1), il n'y a plus de musique, ni d'histoire, ni de littrature. Par contre, ils dcouvrent la nature, ils font de l'anglais, beaucoup de maths. Ne les sous-estimons pas par contre : je ne suis pas sre que ces enfants l regarderont la tl quand ils seront grands.


Ce ne sera plus la tl, mais un autre support contrl et manipul. Ce sera mme de pire en pire. Ma gnration (je ne connais pas la tienne) a appris sans la tl (pas un truc que je regardais quand j'tais gamin), pas de jeux vidos, mais des jeux de construction (lego et mcano), on s'inventait des jeux. Quand je vois le manque d'imagination de certains enfants, a me fait peur pour l'avenir. Je ne dis pas qu'ils sont moins intelligents, je dis qu'on ne leur ouvre pas suffisamment l'esprit de crativit.

----------


## Invit

> Pourtant, c'est le cas. Et de plus en plus. Regarde le prix des droits d'entrer dans les coles de prpa ? Regarde le cot des loyers ? Le fait que les APL baissent de 5 /mois, fait partie de cet litisme cach. Mais bien prsent.
> Quand elle tait jeune ma fille voulait faire du journalisme. Il y avait le choix entre des coles hors de prix et des coles "publiques". Le taux d'embauche de ceux qui sortaient des coles "publiques" tait minable. En gros, tu paies ou tu fais autre chose. C'est de l'litisme.


C'est vrai, mais ce n'est qu'une forme d'litisme. C'est juste histoire qu'on se mette d'accord sur les termes  ::): 





> Ce ne sera plus la tl, mais un autre support contrl et manipul. Ce sera mme de pire en pire. Ma gnration (je ne connais pas la tienne) a appris sans la tl (pas un truc que je regardais quand j'tais gamin), pas de jeux vidos, mais des jeux de construction (lego et mcano), on s'inventait des jeux. Quand je vois le manque d'imagination de certains enfants, a me fait peur pour l'avenir. Je ne dis pas qu'ils sont moins intelligents, je dis qu'on ne leur ouvre pas suffisamment l'esprit de crativit.


Moi, j'ai eu la tl, les jeux vido sans sauvegarde et les tamagoshis. L'important est de varier les activits. Certains enfants vont d'eux-mmes jouer dehors, pour d'autres il faut que les parents poussent. Bien utiliss, les ordinateurs peuvent stimuler la crativit des enfants que les parents n'ont pas les moyens d'inscrire au conservatoire. C'est une question d'ducation et aussi de personnalit des enfants. Ta gnration qui a grandi sans crans a-t-elle vraiment produit des adultes plus cratifs ? a reste  dmontrer.  mon avis (ce n'est qu'une impression), chaque gnration dveloppe des mcanismes d'auto-dfense intellectuelle. Ta gnration s'est dresse contre la tl, ce qui a contribu  l'lvation de ma gnration, ma gnration se dresse contre les rseaux sociaux, ce qui contribuera  l'lvation de la gnration suivante, et la gnration suivante se dressera contre ce qui viendra aprs les rseaux sociaux. Bien sr, il reste une bonne partie de la population qui se noie dans la crasse spcifique  sa gnration. L'intrt du conditionnement est de rduire cette partie au minimum possible. 
Je suis assez optimiste, quand je regarde les copains de ma fille. Bien qu'il y ait des ordinateurs  porte de tous, qu'il y ait Netflix disponible et qu'ils puissent tous utiliser la tablette de papa maman, ils le font rarement. En fait, ils le font quand ils s'ennuient ou qu'il n'y a rien d'autre  faire. Mme la PS4 de la mdiathque est moins frquente que le rayon BD. Reste  savoir si l'cole sera en mesure de leur apporter des connaissances suffisantes pour qu'ils puissent approfondir efficacement, mme pour ceux qui ne sont pas des gnies. C'est l o j'en reviens  l'litisme : ce qui a peu volu, outre l'accs aux connaissances pour les plus modestes, c'est l'accs aux connaissances pour les moins bons  l'cole. On les carte du circuit et ils arrivent  18 ans, frachement dscolariss sortis de l'cole, sans avoir russi  apprendre et, plus grave encore, compltement casss et dgots de l'apprentissage. Au point que je me demande si ce n'est pas la nouvelle arme du conditionnement : au lieu de rserver l'enseignement  l'lite, on gave tous les enfants de trop d'enseignement pour qu'ils ne puissent en tirer quelque chose.

----------


## Gunny

> Pourtant, c'est le cas. Et de plus en plus. Regarde le prix des droits d'entrer dans les coles de prpa ? Regarde le cot des loyers ? Le fait que les APL baissent de 5 /mois, fait partie de cet litisme cach. Mais bien prsent.
> Quand elle tait jeune ma fille voulait faire du journalisme. Il y avait le choix entre des coles hors de prix et des coles "publiques". Le taux d'embauche de ceux qui sortaient des coles "publiques" tait minable. En gros, tu paies ou tu fais autre chose. C'est de l'litisme.


Au final, ces grandes coles prives ne vendent pas une formation et des connaissances mais un rseau professionnel. C'est extrmement clair dans notre domaine, et je n'ai pas de raison de penser que c'est trs diffrent ailleurs.

----------


## ManusDei

> mais des jeux de construction (lego et mcano)


On a achet des lego pour notre fille, j'en avais marre qu'elle joue avec mes lego de collection (et elle m'a perdu une pice  ::cry:: ). Est-ce que c'est une question de gnration, de parents, de socit, un mlange de tout a ?

----------


## Grogro

> Ma gnration (je ne connais pas la tienne) a appris sans la tl (pas un truc que je regardais quand j'tais gamin), pas de jeux vidos, mais des jeux de construction (lego et mcano), on s'inventait des jeux. Quand je vois le manque d'imagination de certains enfants, a me fait peur pour l'avenir. Je ne dis pas qu'ils sont moins intelligents, je dis qu'on ne leur ouvre pas suffisamment l'esprit de crativit.


La diffrence, c'est que ta gnration, la mienne galement mais dans une moindre mesure, avait encore le droit de jouer dehors avec les enfants du quartier (et c'est pas ce qui manquait en plein baby boom). Au fil des gnrations, on n'a cess de rduire l'autonomie des enfants, par pression sociale, par paranoa scuritaire et par psychose du risque zro. Au point o, aux USA, il y a eu des procs parce que des parents laissaient leurs enfants jouer dehors avec une supervision lgrement distante (au bout de la rue). Vridique. Alors que les rues n'ont jamais t aussi sres.

Il y a pas mal d'tudes l dessus. Les enfants de ma gnration avaient encore au moins un km d'espace o ils avaient le droit de jouer seuls autour du logement des parents.

Edit : n'achetez pas des lgos "pour fille" de grce, achetez  vos filles de vrais lgos ! Et mme des lego technics !

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est vrai, mais ce n'est qu'une forme d'litisme. C'est juste histoire qu'on se mette d'accord sur les termes


Je pense qu'on est d'accord. Je n'ai jamais prtendu que c'tait la seule forme d'litisme, mais bien une et assez insidieuse et puissante.




> Ta gnration s'est dresse contre la tl


En fait, je ne dirais pas a. C'est plus que la tl,  mon poque n'tait pas encore rentre dans les murs. Donc, on ne la regardait que le soir, parce que mon pre voulait ses infos (et que t'avais pas intrt  moufter pendant le 20h  ::aie:: ), puis aprs c'tait un film ou une mission. Y avait que 3 chaines !  ::P: 




> C'est l o j'en reviens  l'litisme : ce qui a peu volu, outre l'accs aux connaissances pour les plus modestes, c'est l'accs aux connaissances pour les moins bons  l'cole. On les carte du circuit et ils arrivent  18 ans, frachement dscolariss sortis de l'cole, sans avoir russi  apprendre et, plus grave encore, compltement casss et dgots de l'apprentissage. Au point que je me demande si ce n'est pas la nouvelle arme du conditionnement : au lieu de rserver l'enseignement  l'lite, on gave tous les enfants de trop d'enseignement pour qu'ils ne puissent en tirer quelque chose.


Tu as surement raison sur ce point. Le fait que l'enseignement ne puisse pas s'adapter  tous les lves (et je ne blme pas les profs qui font ce qu'ils peuvent, pour la plupart), fait partie de cet litisme ducatif.




> On a achet des lego pour notre fille, j'en avais marre qu'elle joue avec mes lego de collection (et elle m'a perdu une pice ). Est-ce que c'est une question de gnration, de parents, de socit, un mlange de tout a ?


Il est clair qu'il n'y a pas qu'une seule cause et une seule manire. De plus chaque enfant tant diffrent, c'est au parent d'tre  l'coute de leur progniture, de leur offrir le plus large panel de choix afin que chaque enfant puisse s'panouir. Ce qui n'est pas toujours simple.

----------


## ManusDei

Il y a galement de plus en plus de voitures dans la plupart des villes et des villages, ce qui explique possiblement que les enfants aient moins le droit de sortir seuls.

PS : on lui a pris une grosse bote avec des Lego "de base" de toutes les couleurs, c'est celle qu'elle voulait.

----------


## Invit

> Edit : n'achetez pas des lgos "pour fille" de grce, achetez  vos filles de vrais lgos ! Et mme des lego technics !


Je n'ai pas encore d'enfants, mais je me suis toujours dit que lorsque j'en aurai un, je lui achterai ce qu'il l'intresse, que ce soit des jouets "pour filles" ou des jouets "pour garon".

----------


## Zirak

> La diffrence, c'est que ta gnration, la mienne galement mais dans une moindre mesure, avait encore le droit de jouer dehors avec les enfants du quartier (et c'est pas ce qui manquait en plein baby boom). Au fil des gnrations, on n'a cess de rduire l'autonomie des enfants, par pression sociale, par paranoa scuritaire et par psychose du risque zro. Au point o, aux USA, il y a eu des procs parce que des parents laissaient leurs enfants jouer dehors avec une supervision lgrement distante (au bout de la rue). Vridique. Alors que les rues n'ont jamais t aussi sres.
> 
> Il y a pas mal d'tudes l dessus. Les enfants de ma gnration avaient encore au moins un km d'espace o ils avaient le droit de jouer seuls autour du logement des parents.



Compltement d'accord.

Quand j'avais 10 ans, habitant dans le 91, avec les copains on fraudait le bus, le rer, et on allait parfois jusqu'aux villes d' ct, on se baladait dans les rues jusque 21/22h le soir (et pourtant j'habitais  Evry  l'poque, donc pas non plus la plus calme des villes).

Mon petit frre qui a 10 ans de moins que moi, au mme ge, il fallait lui tenir la main pour aller acheter du pain 50m plus bas dans un petit village breton, alors mme si il avait "grandit" en pleine campagne dans une maison sans trop de voisin (ce qui peut expliquer en partie), il tait tout de mme beaucoup moins dbrouillard (il s'est rattrap par la suite  ::D: ).

----------


## Jon Shannow

Pour ma part, nous avions aussi l'avantage de vivre dans une petite ville du bord de mer (Olonne sur mer -  cot des Sables d'Olonne). La plage et la fort  porte de vlo.  ::ccool::

----------


## Grogro

> Je n'ai pas encore d'enfants, mais je me suis toujours dit que lorsque j'en aurai un, je lui achterai ce qu'il l'intresse, que ce soit des jouets "pour filles" ou des jouets "pour garon".


Le problme est plutt la rarfaction des jeux mixtes, comme si cela devenait suspect de voir des garons et des filles jouer ensemble. Quand j'tais enfant, c'tait encore la norme. Barbies vs dinosaures avec mes soeurs. Personne ne s'amusait  peindre des vlos en bleus pour les petits garons et en rose pour les petites filles, histoire que les familles rachtent les mmes jouets pour chaque enfant. Il n'y avait pas de Lego "pour filles" ou "pour garon", tout le monde jouait aux Lego classiques, mme si je n'ai pas souvenir d'avoir vu une fille s'intresser au Lego Technics (pas faute d'avoir essay avec mes soeurs et mes copines gamin  ::mrgreen:: ). Mme le marketing tait globalement asexu dans les annes 80.

Maintenant, les Lego "pour filles", c'est a : http://www.madmoizelle.com/gamme-lego-filles-88898

----------


## el_slapper

> L(.../...)
> 
> Maintenant, les Lego "pour filles", c'est a : http://www.madmoizelle.com/gamme-lego-filles-88898


Ma fille a ador sa tripote de LEGO friends, mais son prfr, a reste le restaurant parisien.



2469 pices,  partir de 16 ans, elle a eu a pour son septime anniversaire, et elle l'a torch en 16 heures, avant de lui faire subir de nombreuses modifications. Moi je dis, poussez un peu le potentiel de vos enfants, ils vous tonneront.

----------


## Grogro

Flagu 16 ans ce modle Lego Creator sur le site officiel. Ne jamais sous estimer les enfants, surtout les siens. Cela a plus de gueule que les modles Lego City qu'on avait dans les annes 90.

On en parle beaucoup depuis quelques jours, le rapport Villani pour rformer l'enseignement des mathmatiques :

https://www.francetvinfo.fr/societe/...e_2606894.html

Le rapport complet semble dispo sur le site de Lib (mon proxy n'aime pas scripb.com) : http://www.liberation.fr/france/2018...-maths_1629049

Il y a certainement au moins un peu de vent de brass, mais rien que pour la mthode de Singapour, c'est positif.

----------


## ddoumeche

A 16 ans on n'a plus l'ge de jouer aux Lgo. Ce modle devrait tre accessible ds 8-9 ans.

----------


## Saverok

> A 16 ans on n'a plus l'ge de jouer aux Lgo.


Y a un ge pour jouer aux Lgo ? ::calim2::

----------


## Bubu017

> Y a un ge pour jouer aux Lgo ?


Ce qui est rigolo c'est que quand on voit quelqu'un monter des LEGO, on dit qu'il joue et que ce n'est plus de son ge (alors que a devient comme des maquettes). Par contre, jouer aux jeux vidos LEGO, cela ne pose plus problme.
Sinon pour les LEGO filles, dans un sens LEGO n'a pas eu trop le choix pour attirer les filles, car pour beaucoup de personnes (d'abrutis ?) les LEGO c'est pour les garons.

----------


## Grogro

> Y a un ge pour jouer aux Lgo ?


Traditionnellement, avant l'adolescence et aprs 23-24 ans,  l'ge o l'enfance ce n'est plus honteux et quand on a les revenus pour acheter le faucon millenium ou retrouver les modles qui faisaient rver l'enfant de 10 ans que nous tions : https://www.bricklink.com/v2/catalog...22iconly%22:0}

ddoumeche a raison. Si on cesse de sous-estimer les enfants, ce modle tagu 16 ans+ est accessible ds 7-8 ans.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)ddoumeche a raison. Si on cesse de sous-estimer les enfants, ce modle tagu 16 ans+ est accessible ds 7-8 ans.


La preuve : ma fille l'a fait le jour de ses 7 ans(et les deux jours qui ont suivi). Bon, elle avait de l'entrainement, ce n'est pas une bonne ide de donner a  un(e) gamin(e) qui n'a jamais fait de lgo de sa vie.

Mais passer des lgo friends  des trucs plus "techniques"(elle a aussi l'hydravion et l'hlicoptre-grue) ne lui a pos aucun problme. Donc le problme n'est pas les lgo friends eux-mmes, mais ce qu'on en fait. Ca lui a permis de dcouvrir la gamme en douceur, avant d'attaquer des trucs plus btons. Le jouet seul ne compte pas, c'est l'volution qui compte.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Y a un ge pour jouer aux Lgo ?


De 7  77 ans, histoire de pas avaler les pices ? je me souviens que ces dalles de 1x1 allaient se nicher partout et finissaient  l'aspirateur. Mais jamais dans le gosier, Jsus Marie Joseph




> La preuve : ma fille l'a fait le jour de ses 7 ans(et les deux jours qui ont suivi). Bon, elle avait de l'entrainement, ce n'est pas une bonne ide de donner a  un(e) gamin(e) qui n'a jamais fait de lgo de sa vie.
> 
> Mais passer des lgo friends  des trucs plus "techniques"(elle a aussi l'hydravion et l'hlicoptre-grue) ne lui a pos aucun problme. Donc le problme n'est pas les lgo friends eux-mmes, mais ce qu'on en fait. Ca lui a permis de dcouvrir la gamme en douceur, avant d'attaquer des trucs plus btons. Le jouet seul ne compte pas, c'est l'volution qui compte.


Elle a le gne du Lego.

----------


## Grogro

Au moment o l'on a beaucoup parl du ddoublement des classes de CP/CE1 dans les REP/REP+, voil que l'on dcouvre par le plus grand des hasards que le diable se cache dans les dtails : http://www.slate.fr/story/157660/la-maternelle-menacee

L'enfer est pav de bonnes intentions.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Au moment o l'on a beaucoup parl du ddoublement des classes de CP/CE1 dans les REP/REP+, voil que l'on dcouvre par le plus grand des hasards que le diable se cache dans les dtails : http://www.slate.fr/story/157660/la-maternelle-menacee
> 
> L'enfer est pav de bonnes intentions.


Oui mais concrtement que veux-tu faire? Les retraites reprsentent plus du double du budget de l'ducation Nationale (aussi plus que l'Assurance Maladie et Chmage runis, etc). La dfense et les autres fonctions rgaliennes tournent _a minima_, on abandonne l'amnagement du territoire etc. Pour allouer plus  l'ducation Nationale (qui en a vraiment besoin, reprise de la natalit oblige), il faudrait pouvoir diminuer les retraites, les autres postes de dpenses ayant dj trop donn  l'austrit. Mais c'est politiquement infaisable.

Pourtant il y a un moment o il faut tre raliste; ce systme de retraites est une nouveaut qui devrait encore tre  l'essai, personne ne l'avait fait avant et force est de constater que l'essai ne marche pas...tous les systmes de retraite institus post-45 foncent aujourd'hui dans le mur.

----------


## halaster08

> Au moment o l'on a beaucoup parl du ddoublement des classes de CP/CE1 dans les REP/REP+, voil que l'on dcouvre par le plus grand des hasards que le diable se cache dans les dtails :


C'est juste HONTEUX.




> snip


C'est un peu facile de dire que les caisses sont vides, a fait des annes qu'on l'entend et pourtant quand il est question de renflouer les banques, ou de donner des sous aux grands patrons / actionnaires l on trouve l'argent.
De plus si il savait ds le dbut qu'ils n'avaient pas les moyens d'embaucher plus de personnel, ils auraient du avoir l'honntet de l'annoncer et dire qu'ils allaient sacrifier les classes prcdentes pour arriver  leur fin, l a fait vraiment gros coup de com, on va donner plus de moyens  l'ducation alors qu'en fait pas du tout.

Bref c'est typique du Macronisme, du vent, du vent et encore plus de vent.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Oui mais concrtement que veux-tu faire? Les retraites reprsentent plus du double du budget de l'ducation Nationale (aussi plus que l'Assurance Maladie et Chmage runis, etc). La dfense et les autres fonctions rgaliennes tournent _a minima_, on abandonne l'amnagement du territoire etc. Pour allouer plus  l'ducation Nationale (qui en a vraiment besoin, reprise de la natalit oblige), il faudrait pouvoir diminuer les retraites, les autres postes de dpenses ayant dj trop donn  l'austrit. Mais c'est politiquement infaisable.


En quoi est-ce infaisable ? il faudra le faire de toute faon puisque les retraites des fonctionnaires sont une bombe  retardement... on parle bien de 3500 milliards ?




> Pourtant il y a un moment o il faut tre raliste; ce systme de retraites est une nouveaut qui devrait encore tre  l'essai, personne ne l'avait fait avant et force est de constater que l'essai ne marche pas...tous les systmes de retraite institus post-45 foncent aujourd'hui dans le mur.


Ca marche  peu prt correctement si on augmente pas la dure de vie  85 ans, qu'on ne donne pas 20 ans de retraite, qu'on a pas une conomie librale, et surtout qu'on fait suffisamment de gosses.
Mais en 1945, l'esprance de vie est de dix ans moindre, les femmes font 4 marmots, l'tat pse 30% donc c'est tout  fait jouable.

----------


## Grogro

> C'est un peu facile de dire que les caisses sont vides, a fait des annes qu'on l'entend et pourtant quand il est question de renflouer les banques, ou de donner des sous aux grands patrons / actionnaires l on trouve l'argent.
> De plus si il savait ds le dbut qu'ils n'avaient pas les moyens d'embaucher plus de personnel, ils auraient du avoir l'honntet de l'annoncer et dire qu'ils allaient sacrifier les classes prcdentes pour arriver  leur fin, l a fait vraiment gros coup de com, on va donner plus de moyens  l'ducation alors qu'en fait pas du tout.


Le risque demeure, mais des crations de poste sont prvues au primaire. C'est plutt le secondaire qui est dshabill pour rhabiller le primaire : http://www.lemonde.fr/education/arti...5_1473685.html

Ce qui est cohrent avec les promesses de campagne. On dpense trop au lyce ( cause de la multitude d'options), pas assez au primaire. Au dtriment galement de la seule mesure ducative positive prise pendant le quinquennat Hollande, le plus catastrophique pour l'cole de toute la Vme rpublique, qui avait produit des rsultats : https://www.20minutes.fr/societe/199...classes-succes

Une comparaison par rapport  nos voisins,  toutes fins utiles : http://ec.europa.eu/eurostat/statist..._statistics/fr

Les maternelles et coles primaires de la France priphrique risquant de payer le prix fort d'une nime tentative de sauver les REP/REP+, je note une certaine continuit d'action dans toute la Macronie : le sacrifice des priphries pour permettre le dcollage d'une douzaine de mtropoles mondialises. A mettre en parallle avec le rapport Spinetta pour la SNCF.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> En quoi est-ce infaisable ? il faudra le faire de toute faon puisque les retraites des fonctionnaires sont une bombe  retardement... on parle bien de 3500 milliards ?


C'est infaisable parce qu'il y a trop d'electeurs retraits (ou bientot retraits) qui se mobiliseront en masse s'ils sont menacs, et qu'en contrepartie il n'y a pas assez d'electeurs jeunes pour leur imposer democratiquement la mesure. a n'aide pas qu'une bonne partie des actifs, dnatalit oblige, sont des immigrs et donc ne votent pas.




> Ca marche  peu prt correctement si on augmente pas la dure de vie  85 ans, qu'on ne donne pas 20 ans de retraite, qu'on a pas une conomie librale, et surtout qu'on fait suffisamment de gosses.
> Mais en 1945, l'esprance de vie est de dix ans moindre, les femmes font 4 marmots, l'tat pse 30% donc c'est tout  fait jouable.


Tout  fait, si les vieux acceptaient de mourir plus jeune et qu'on n'avait jamais eu de priode de dnatalit, les retraites ne seraient pas un fardeau insurmontable. Mais c'est compltement diffrent de la ralit. Il faut compltement repenser les retraites pour s'adapter aux changements de la socit.




> C'est un peu facile de dire que les caisses sont vides, a fait des annes qu'on l'entend et pourtant quand il est question de renflouer les banques, ou de donner des sous aux grands patrons / actionnaires l on trouve l'argent.


C'est vrai qu'on demande systmatiquement aux classes moyennes et modestes de faire tous les efforts, tout en menageant les grandes entreprises. Mais il ne faut pas perdre de vue le fait que lorsque nous parlons de l'Education Nationale ou des retraites, un milliard pour renflouer une banque c'est de l'argent de poche  cot des sommes en jeu....mme le budget de la dfense ne pse plus grand chose, les retraites reprsentent bientot dix fois plus.

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'est infaisable parce qu'il y a trop d'electeurs retraits (ou bientot retraits) qui se mobiliseront en masse s'ils sont menacs, et qu'en contrepartie il n'y a pas assez d'electeurs jeunes pour leur imposer democratiquement la mesure. a n'aide pas qu'une bonne partie des actifs, dnatalit oblige, sont des immigrs et donc ne votent pas.


Quel manque de machiavlisme, est-ce sur d'tre un vrai marxiste-lniniste ? tu te fais lire en versant des larmes sur les petites retraites, en racontant l'histoire de papi qui descendait dans les mines  12 10 ans (pas d'hypocrisie hein, la CGT fait cela trs bien). Puis tu revalorises les toutes petites retraites (pas nombreuses en plus, les gens pauvres ne vivent pas trs vieux) avant de donner un bon tour de vis aux retraites des fonctionnaires.
C'est un peu ce que fait le petit timonier. D'ailleurs Macron vient d'Amiens, & tu reconnais bien l la perfidie picarde.




> Tout  fait, si les vieux acceptaient de mourir plus jeune et qu'on n'avait jamais eu de priode de dnatalit, les retraites ne seraient pas un fardeau insurmontable. Mais c'est compltement diffrent de la ralit. Il faut compltement repenser les retraites pour s'adapter aux changements de la socit.


Aussi. Quel manque de tact ces vieux. La plupart sont propritaires, sans enfants  charges, avec 15 ans de retraite devant eux pays  80%, et en plus ils dpensent peu. Cela ne fait que des rentiers, nullement des consommateurs ou des investisseurs. S'ils mourraient plus jeunes, cela donnerait un coup de fouet  l'industrie des pompes funbres.




> C'est vrai qu'on demande systmatiquement aux classes moyennes et modestes de faire tous les efforts, tout en mnageant les grandes entreprises. Mais il ne faut pas perdre de vue le fait que lorsque nous parlons de l'Education Nationale ou des retraites, un milliard pour renflouer une banque c'est de l'argent de poche  cot des sommes en jeu....mme le budget de la dfense ne pse plus grand chose, les retraites reprsentent bientot dix fois plus.


Classes moyennes et modestes, et PME. Les grandes entreprises... font leurs marges  l'tranger, parce qu'il y a de la croissance, et parce qu'elles sont championnes de l'optimisation fiscale.
Les dpenses de retraites, ce sont 219 milliards d'euros du rgime de base + 80 milliards des complmentaires: 13% du PIB

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Quel manque de machiavlisme, est-ce sur d'tre un vrai marxiste-lniniste ? tu te fais lire en versant des larmes sur les petites retraites, en racontant l'histoire de papi qui descendait dans les mines  12 10 ans (pas d'hypocrisie hein, la CGT fait cela trs bien). Puis tu revalorises les toutes petites retraites (pas nombreuses en plus, les gens pauvres ne vivent pas trs vieux) avant de donner un bon tour de vis aux retraites des fonctionnaires.
> C'est un peu ce que fait le petit timonier. D'ailleurs Macron vient d'Amiens, & tu reconnais bien l la perfidie picarde.


Toute blague  part, aplatir les retraites avec un montant qui permet de vivre dignement pour tous, plutot qu'un pourcentage du salaire final, permettrait de grosses conomies en supprimant les fortes retraites, sans lser les intrts vitaux de quiconque.

Attaquer les retraites des fonctionaires est trs marqu  droite, mais en ralit ce sont plutot les retraites des cadres qu'il faudrait viser. En plus, ce sont typiquement ces retraits des "CSP+" qui sont dj propritaires, voir de plusieurs proprits, et ont d'autres formes de patrimoine. Et comme tu le dis toi-mme, ce sont les riches qui vivent le plus vieux....





> Aussi. Quel manque de tact ces vieux. La plupart sont propritaires, sans enfants  charges, avec 15 ans de retraite devant eux pays  80%, et en plus ils dpensent peu. Cela ne fait que des rentiers, nullement des consommateurs ou des investisseurs. S'ils mourraient plus jeunes, cela donnerait un coup de fouet  l'industrie des pompes funbres.


Je ne sais pas si c'est de l'humour ou du cynisme, mais ce n'est pas faux  ::aie:: 





> Classes moyennes et modestes, et PME. Les grandes entreprises... font leurs marges  l'tranger, parce qu'il y a de la croissance, et parce qu'elles sont championnes de l'optimisation fiscale.
> Les dpenses de retraites, ce sont 219 milliards d'euros du rgime de base + 80 milliards des complmentaires: 13% du PIB


Tes chiffres sont dats. Dj en 2013, la France tait  15.2% de PIB pour les retraites. Aujourd'hui, vu l'augmentation constante, doit en tre  16 ou 17 points facile.....

(de plus si tu vois le tableau plus haut, tu verras qu'il y a quasiment autant de retraits que d'actifs, c'est un cauchemar  grer)

----------


## Saverok

> Toute blague  part, aplatir les retraites avec un montant qui permet de vivre dignement pour tous, plutot qu'un pourcentage du salaire final, permettrait de grosses conomies en supprimant les fortes retraites, sans lser les intrts vitaux de quiconque.
> 
> Attaquer les retraites des fonctionaires est trs marqu  droite, mais en ralit ce sont plutot les retraites des cadres qu'il faudrait viser. En plus, ce sont typiquement ces retraits des "CSP+" qui sont dj propritaires, voir de plusieurs proprits, et ont d'autres formes de patrimoine. Et comme tu le dis toi-mme, ce sont les riches qui vivent le plus vieux....


Je trouve ton point de vu profondment injuste  l'inverse total de la justice sociale que tu penses dfendre avec ce type de proposition qui n'est ni plus ni moins que de l'galitarisme (trs dangereux) qui n'a rien  voir avec le vieux pieux d'galit et de fraternit.

Un retrait qui a une pension (base + complmentaire) de 5000 mensuel a travaill presque toute sa vie avec un salaire d'au moins 6000 mensuel (contrairement aux fonctionnaires o ce ne sont que les revenus des dernires annes qui sont prises en compte).
==> revenus dclars si pris en compte pour la retraite
Autrement dit, ils ont pays des impts toute leur vie  hauteur de leur revenu.
Ct solidarit, on y est bien.

Si tu veux de l'galit, de la vrai : tu commences par supprimer tous les rgimes spciaux que tout le monde parte  la retraite en mme temps en ayant cotis le mme nombre d'annes et avec le nombre d'anne de revenu pris en compte pour la calcul de la pension.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Un retrait qui a une pension (base + complmentaire) de 5000 mensuel a travaill presque toute sa vie avec un salaire d'au moins 6000 mensuel (contrairement aux fonctionnaires o ce ne sont que les revenus des dernires annes qui sont prises en compte).
> ==> revenus dclars si pris en compte pour la retraite
> Autrement dit, ils ont pays des impts toute leur vie  hauteur de leur revenu.
> Ct solidarit, on y est bien.


Non. Ils ont pay pour leurs parents  eux. a ne devrait leur ouvrir aucun droit sur la production de la gnration de leurs enfants, ou bien trop souvent: la gnration des enfants des autres. Une retraite c'est le droit de prlver sur la production des gnrations  venir, la seule chose qui pourrait la justifier c'est de contribuer  ces gnrations, c'est--dire d'lver des enfants.

Payer pour tes parents, c'est de la solidarit. Prendre une retraite aux frais des enfants des autres, c'est de l'exploitation.



> Si tu veux de l'galit, de la vrai : tu commences par supprimer tous les rgimes spciaux que tout le monde parte  la retraite en mme temps en ayant cotis le mme nombre d'annes et avec le nombre d'anne de revenu pris en compte pour la calcul de la pension.


Car il est bien connu que tous les mtiers sont galement pnibles et scuriss  ::ptdr::  Perso en tant que codeur je ne veux pas du tout partir  la retraite au mme ge qu'une femme de mnage ou un mineur, ces gens seront physiquement uss alors que j'aurait encore toutes mes facults pour travailler.

----------


## Grogro

> Car il est bien connu que tous les mtiers sont galement pnibles et scuriss  Perso en tant que codeur je ne veux pas du tout partir  la retraite au mme ge qu'une femme de mnage ou un mineur, ces gens seront physiquement uss alors que j'aurait encore toutes mes facults pour travailler.


Mais aucun employeur ne voudra de toi en France pass 40 ans si tu restes dveloppeur, voire de plus en plus pass 35 ans. 

Ce thread sur les retraites est hors sujet avec l'cole. Vous ne voulez pas splitter le topic ou en ouvrir un nouveau ?

----------

